# Yugioh: Duel Academy Main RP Thread



## Kinzey (Jul 28, 2010)

New members are always welcome!

_As the sun rises, you exit your cramped cabin on the boat. You approach the bow among a group of other new and returning students of various ages. You manage to make it to the very front, and there you see it: Duel Academy Island. You've been accepted here, but what dorm you will be in has yet to be determined. Will you be a dueling Champ or Chump? Upstanding student or dastardly rebel? Average Joe or...someone special? The choice is yours._

Plot

You are a new student at Duel Academy. You will be placed in a dorm based on your skills, and will duel your way up and down dorms. You will not just duel, but go to classes, interact with other RPers, participate in Arcs, explore the island, improve your decks, and generally get into mischief and almost get expelled. In the end though, your goal is to be the best duelist the world has ever seen!

Rules

*1) Post Length*: I'll understand if you're just having a conversation, or are in a duel, and can't write much, so you won't lose points for doing so, but neither will you gain points. So if you can, write at least five lines.

*2) Sigs*: Turn 'em off. It's as simple as that.

*3) Insulting*: IC rivalries and such are allowed and even encouraged, but if it becomes an OOC flame war, I shall rain death down upon you.

*4) OOC conversations*: That's what the OOC is for. If you need to ask a quick question at the end of your post, that's fine, but other than that, keep it in the OOC.

Alright, my young(ish) duelists, go out, and...do something!​


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 30, 2010)

Kinzey stepped off the boat, among the other new students. He could barley see anything, as even those of his own age stood a good half foot or so taller than him. His hands fidgeted at his sides, and his eyes darted around, nervous. He had known only 3 or 4 people well his entire life, and now, to be jam-packed among ten times that amount of strangers; it was nerve-wracking.

He breathed deeply, calming himself, his mind working analytically. _Ok, Kinzey, think. What don't you like? How close the people are? They'll thin out as soon as we hit dry land. The sheer number? Again, it'll seem like less when they aren't as close. The fact that they're strangers? Well, make friends quickly_.

Kinzey's hands stilled, and he relaxed. Things were going to be fine. This was an adventure! As everyone got of at the port, they separated into their own little groups as they walked leisurely up the path to the main building, where they would all take their dorm placement exams.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 30, 2010)

Taking in a deep breath of sea air he closed his eyes. he heard a thud and everyone started file-ling out. Jamie just walked off to the side of everyone and sat there for a space to be made. Then a little frustrated he just made his way threw some people and saw a little guy fidgeting to himself. He didn't think much of it but a guy that was new here. Even though he was new too.

Jamie calmly strided onto the island and looked around at all the groups of people. Slinging his duffel bag up on his shoulders he thought to himself. Ehh, I bet all these people are like years younger than me. Whatever.  He leered at a few kids that bumped into him and tried to act like they were hot stuff. After noticing he was bigger than they were. They quietly just turned around and kept talking to whoever. He laughed a little and just said excuse me as he progressed threw the stagnant crowd. Finally making it up to the main building he just smiled abit.


----------



## Candy (Jul 30, 2010)

Kenshiro got out of his cabin and looked outside to see a vast open sea, by seeing this he determined that the boat had not yet reached the main Island. He walked along the railing till the side of the boat was no longer blocking the view, with this he could see the Island in its entirety. Even though he was astounded, kenshiro didn't show any sign that he was, in fact, his face stayed very stagnant.

Once he got to where everybody was he, kenshiro leaning his back up against the wall, still viewing the Island. He looked at all the people crowding up against the bow to see everything, _Im fine where I am_.

When the bridge lowered and the people started to step off, kenshiro joined them. He walked quickly to the middle of the group so that he would be able to see the presentation when they finally got off. While walking, he took out his deck and looked at it, _This is the deck that will win it all._


----------



## Olivia (Jul 30, 2010)

Mitsu walked off of the boat casually she didn't want to be in the huge crowd, so she stayed in more of the back of the group. It's not that she wanted to be alone, it was just that she didn't want to be so close to others. Once the numbers of the crowd dimmed down she slowly walked towards the building, she thought to herself _'Ehh... what do I do. I am not all that good in duel monsters and with all these other students around I will probably be put as an outcast. I just wanted to make friends but I can already tell that I won't be accepted. Well, I minus well try.'_ She looked up into the sky as she stood there.

After about two minutes later she quietly followed a small group of soon to be students. She didn't give them much attention, she turned around, walking backwards as she saw the boat and the water. She was contained inside of her house for most of her life so she didn't really know how this scene looked like in real life until now. She turned back around and looked to the ground as she smiled, but quickly redrew it as she looked at all the other people there, it was a rather big crowd for her at least.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 30, 2010)

"Alright, so I'll see you guys later, it was nice talking." Johan waved off a few strangers that spoke with him on the boat. It was much easier to enjoy the cramped boat ride if you had a chance to talk with people, plus it let Johan practice his English, it seemed up to par. At least, no one was laughing at him. 

Out from his coat he pulled the itinerary for the first day, unlike most schools which started with orientation, the Duel Academy would work by giving the students a dorm placement exam. Johan wasn't very confident in his ability to place in the highest dorm, Obelisk Blue, but he didn't really think his initial placement was so important either. After all, the reason he was here was to improve, his starting ability was hardly important. 

As Johan climbed the stairway leading up to the main building, he checked his belt to make sure that his deck box was still securely fastened, it was a needless procedure though, he was so used to having his deck by his side that he would notice the slight difference in weight if it were to have disappeared. With this final small check to get his confidence stable, he entered the main building so he could start the placement exam.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 30, 2010)

Having reached the main hall along with the vast majority of the other students, Kinzey prodded himself _Well? You said it yourself, you need to make friends. SO DO IT!!_ He flinched at his own command. _Really? You're afraid of,,,yourself? You've GOT to be joking...ugh, we'll deal with that later, just...pick someone randomly and say high_. Kinzey nodded and looked around. Well, there was no way in hell he was going to address one of the groups. _Like a lamb to the slaughter, or a duck bearing green onions_ he laughed darkly. _I guess it depends if you prefer your dark humor western or oriental style, hmm?_ Well, enough stalling. He walked over to a girl (Mitsu) who was also alone (and, just like everyone else, taller than Kinzey) and said meekly "He...hello. M-m-my name i-is Kinz-zey. N-ni...ice to meet you".


----------



## Olivia (Jul 31, 2010)

A boy approached her. He was shorter then her, he had blue hair and blue eyes, although that is all she could really tell about the boy. She smiled seeing that he was nervous and said "Hey, there is no need to worry... Kinzey was it? My name is Mitsu, it is nice to meet you too. So, are you exited about taking this exam to find out what dorm we will be going to?" She asked with a questioning look on her face. She continued to say "My deck isn't all that good to be honest, although I can at least try right?" She was about to put a smile on her face but decided the situation didn't need it, so she turned her face into more of a enjoyable-serious face.


----------



## Bertelsen (Jul 31, 2010)

Bert ran to the bow of the ship as they approached the island wanting a front row seat for what would be his home for the next few years. "Oh wow! This is gonna be freaking awesome!" Bert exclaimed excitedly. So much so that people backed away from him thinking that he was wierd. " All right Duel Acadamy! You better get ready cause here I come! BERT EUSTACE!" People backed away from him even further thinking that this guy was just a little nuts.

As the ship docked Bert ran to the front of everyone wanting to make sure he was the first one off the ship bumping into people as he went. "Scuse me...Pardon me...Sorry bout that." Finally he stepped off of the boat though he wasn't the first one off. Bert slightly sulked at this fact and walked solemnly with the rest of the group into the main hall.

"Holy Cow! This place is awesome!" Bert ran once again not being able to contain his excitement towards the front. But not watching where he was going accidently ran into somone (Kenshiro) knocking himself and the other person onto the ground. "Ahh crap what I run into? That hurt...sorry bout that excitement got the better of me. Hahaha...


----------



## Candy (Jul 31, 2010)

Kenshiro suddenly heard someone shoving through people, saying things like "Scuese me, Pardon me, sorry bout that." The tall teen didnt mind it till he felt someone run strait into him, kenshiro flew to the ground from the impact. _Crap... my defense must be down cause Im so exited..._ though kenshiro as he stood up while listening to the kids apology.

The black haired dude looked at the kid, "Well what you ran into was me, and that hurt by the way." Said kenshiro and he rubbed the left side of his chest. He then took his hand off of his chest and put it down by his side, "Its fine though , we're all excited I guess. I'm Kenshiro by the way." While saying this, kenshiro couldnt help but think about all the ways he could kill this guy if he was a possible assassin, _Damn, my dad really pounded this stuff in._


----------



## Bertelsen (Jul 31, 2010)

Bert looked up at the person he had knocked down and realized he must of been moving faster than he thought to knock somone like him down. Bert jumped up quickly and extended his arm out to Kenshiro. "Hey thanks for being so cool bout me knocking you down and all. Most people would have freaked out." The names Bert by the way."

Bert took a closer look at Kenshiro and noticed that this guy looked like one of those guys out of a manga. You know the type that could kick the shit out of 20 or so people if they wanted. He winced slightly at the thought that this guy could punch a hole threw his chest or something then giggled in his head at such a thought. "Na that could never happen."


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 31, 2010)

Kinzey stepped back from Mitsu and looked down, embarassed. This was terrifying. Then again, what had he expected? She had greeted him nicely enough, had asked him a reasonable question. His fear was truly foundless. _Well, logic,_Kinzey thought dryly, _Fear tends to not give a rat's ass about you_. And again, he'd known very few people.

Still, he doubted society cared. Wether you had a logical reason for being a coward didn't matter, they would still single you out and ridicule you for being weak. His short stature wasn't exactly helpful either.

So, if he wanted not to be isolated, he needed friends, quickly. If misery loves company, cowardice positivly worships it. So, he should begin immediately, with Mitsu. He wasn't sure yet if she was a member of the ridiculers, however, so he would have to tread carefully.

Kinzey smiled shyly up at Mitsu and said "I am excited. I want to see how good I am compared to others. What about you?"


----------



## Olivia (Jul 31, 2010)

She said to him "Well, I am not really sure how to feel about it right now, I mean, I am not that good so what if I end up humiliating myself in front of everyone, although I guess it will be all right since I will figure out my dorm." She then knew she wasn't much of a conversationalist. She didn't really know what to continue to talk about, her mind was just out of ideas, although she didn't show it on the outside. She stood there still while her eyes were closed for a few seconds, and then they suddenly opened as she said "Kinzey, why did you come here in the first place? I mean, what made you decide to go to Duel Academy. As for my reason, it would have to be: To meet new people and to somehow get better at dueling. As you can probably tell I was completely left alone at my old school by everyone, well... mostly everyone, besides... the unwanted ones... but enough about them. I am just glad that someone else is willing to talk to me." She closed her eyes, waiting for him to talk.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 31, 2010)

"I'm sure you're a great duelist, you just have to be confident in yourself". Kinzey smiled to himself at the irony of this.

"Why did I join Duel Academy? Well, I like to play duel monsters, for one. And, it being a prestigious academy, along with being something I like doing, my parents were happy to send me. In addition, I wanted to see more of the world. I had never left my house. My parents were suffocatingly protective, you see. Do you know that today was the first time I felt _grass_? Grass, for god's sake! Astounding!"

Kinzey tilted his head at the statement of her popularity. "Why would people leave you alone? I may be a poor judge of character, but you seem like a great person. Kind, modest, a nice bosom, intelligent, beautiful eyes. Unless you're randomly violent, I don't see anything bad about you". He smiled innocently at her, unaware of the lewdness of comment.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 31, 2010)

After his comment she closed her eyes as her cheeks got a little red. She completely stopped her breathing and got her hand ready to karate chop the side of his neck. Right before she was going to preform the action she stopped and started to walk away although she stopped and said "You know, I thought you would be different. However, it seems that all men are alike, no matter how different they seem on the outside." She continued to walk away for when she thought _'Ughh, what am I doing...'_ 

She stopped in her tracks and slowly turned around with her head facing the ground. She slowly walked towards him and said "Fine, I suppose I can forgive you. I mean, how were you supposed to know that would set me off, because this is even your first time seeing grass, so how are you supposed to know that you aren't supposed to say comments like that to girls? So it is completely understandable. Although if you do make one more comment like that to me again..." She leaned in closer to his ear to make sure no one could hear, she whispered quietly "Then I will have no remorse to hurt you to the point of which you would wish you were dead."

She leaned away from him and said "Now that that little topic is taken care of, should we go see who else we can meet?" She said with a slight grin on her face.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 31, 2010)

Kinzey's face became pale white. His eyes widened, and he began breathing rapidly. _"hi-he-hi-he-hi-he-hi-he"_ he breathed. The right side of his mouth curled up into a massive half-smile, so big his right eye began to squint from lack of room. Finally he squeaked out. "I-I h-had se-ee-en gra-ass b-b-before to-o-oday, out-t w...windows. I'd j...just ne-ever ffffelt itt".

He then began bowing rapidly, reassuring her "Gotcha. From now on, no compliments Mam". Ironic, seeing as how they were the same age.

Terror seized Kinzey at Mitsu's grin, and he was too scared of her to say anything other than "S...sure. Why n-not".


----------



## Kenju (Jul 31, 2010)

"Get away from me you creep!" a loud female voice yelled angrily. It was then followed up by a loud smacking sound. A few moments later, a girl exited the boat with a very unpleasant expression. "Ow, ow, ow!" a male voice complained in the crowded boat. A blond haired boy walked off it as he rubbed his chin that had a hand print on it. 

"Jeesh, I just tripped on the floor. Isn't I meant to see your blue panties or anything," the boy known as Enma said without shame. He then looked up with a smile at their academy. "So this is duel academy huh? Well I've already seen blue to I wonder what the yellow and red are like," he joked to himself about what just happened.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 31, 2010)

She sighed and said "Listen, I know making threats is bad for ones friendship so I guess I will retain the threat. As well you can complement me if you want to, just don't comment on... certain features okay." She smiled, did this kid really not know what he said wrong? At any rate she just wanted to get a friend. She took back her grin but had her eyes closed as she said "Well, shall we go?"


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 31, 2010)

Kinzey didn't know exactly what comment it was that had set Mitsu off, so just to be on the safe side, he would refrain from ANY comments about physical appearance. That way he would keep the current number of appendeges he had. He rather liked this number.

"Alright, let's g-"

Just then, an imposing man's voice boomed across the room. *"Attention students" *He said. Everyone turned to face the platform where he spoke. *"My name is Chancellor Lelouch. I'd like to welcome you all to Duel Academy. Now, let's get this over quickly. You'll be dueling each other to determine your dorms. So, here are the match-ups:"*

 Kinzey Warholic vs. Mitsu Sakae
 Bert Eustace vs. Kenshiro
Enma Sawada vs. Johan Sanft
Edmund Springfield vs. Li An
Kiara vs.Jamie Blevins

*"You may begin as soon as you are ready"*.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 31, 2010)

After hearing her match with Kinzey she smiled as she said "Hey, looks like we have to duel, but no worries, I will probably lose. So good luck Kinzey." She smiled at him and continued to say "Also Kinzey... Don't try to go easy on me okay?" She smiled a provoking smile at him and then made her face serious again. She said "Whenever your ready..."


----------



## Candy (Jul 31, 2010)

Bertelsen said:


> Bert looked up at the person he had knocked down and realized he must of been moving faster than he thought to knock somone like him down. Bert jumped up quickly and extended his arm out to Kenshiro. "Hey thanks for being so cool bout me knocking you down and all. Most people would have freaked out." The names Bert by the way."
> 
> Bert took a closer look at Kenshiro and noticed that this guy looked like one of those guys out of a manga. You know the type that could kick the shit out of 20 or so people if they wanted. He winced slightly at the thought that this guy could punch a hole threw his chest or something then giggled in his head at such a thought. "Na that could never happen."





kinzey said:


> Kinzey didn't know exactly what comment it was that had set Mitsu off, so just to be on the safe side, he would refrain from ANY comments about physical appearance. That way he would keep the current number of appendeges he had. He rather liked this number.
> 
> "Alright, let's g-"
> 
> ...



"Nice to meet you, I hope we'll be able to duel sometime." said kenshiro will a slight smile on his face. He then took up his duel disk and put his deck in as preparation.

_ANNOUNCEMENT _ 

"Well Bert, it looks like we'll be faceing each other sooner then I first thought. You can go first." said kenshiro as he activated his duel disk.


----------



## Gig (Jul 31, 2010)

An simply waited in the spot she had occupied since the boat had set off she didn't bother trying to force her way of the boat like most of the other students where when it docked, there honestly was no point she'd get off eventually if she got of first or last. 

Getting of last simply took less effort and wouldn't cause her any grief, waiting for a few moments while everyone else to got of An eventually moved from where she had been sitting most of the trip walking down the ramp she took a deep breathe and smiled. 

The academy was located on a rather nice island covered in tress An could see the vast forests from where she had gotten of the boat she could tell instantly she'd like it here. 



kinzey said:


> Just then, an imposing man's voice boomed across the room. *"Attention students" *He said. Everyone turned to face the platform where he spoke. *"My name is Chancellor Lelouch. I'd like to welcome you all to Duel Academy. Now, let's get this over quickly. You'll be dueling each other to determine your dorms. So, here are the match-ups:"*
> 
> Kinzey Warholic vs. Mitsu Sakae
> Bert Eustace vs. Kenshiro
> ...



Oh so they want us to duel as soon as we arrive I guess that's ok, I suppose I'll just take my time  and enjoy the view for a bit longer, I'm sure my opponent will come looking for me after all* An thought as she looked out onto the island


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 31, 2010)

"Enma! Mr. Enma!" Johan called out, searching the main hall for his opponent. His duel disk was already securely fastened around his wrist, and he was ready to pull his deck out at any time. There wasn't a lot of information to go off of, so really Johan wouldn't be able to tell this 'Enma Sawada' apart from any of the other duelists here. If only there were name tags.

Regardless, Johan was ready, whenever his opponent showed up.


----------



## Bertelsen (Jul 31, 2010)

Bert listened intently as the annoucment was made. This place just got better and better. He was going to duel to prove how good he was at dueling and his opponent was the first guy he had met here. "Well then Kenshiro hope you brought your A game cause my deck and I definatly brought ours!" Bert took a few steps into position in the duel ring that they had already been lucky enough to be in and activated his standard duel disk.

"All right then since your so nice I shall go first then. Hmm not much to do here so I'll just summon Element Dragon in attack mode and leave it at that. Your go."

Extra Deck:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A 



Field Card Zone 
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Spell Card Zone 1
Monster Card Zone 1
Element Dragon​
Spell Card Zone 2
Monster Card Zone 2​
Spell Card Zone 3
Monster Card Zone 3​
Spell Card Zone 4
Monster Card Zone 4​
Spell Card Zone 5
Monster Card Zone 5


Graveyard:
*Spoiler*: __ 



  N/A 




Hand:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Monster Reborn
 Gaia the Fierce Knight
Archfiend Interceptor
Black Luster Soldier
White Knight Dragon



Removed From Play: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 N/A 




(OOC: 14, 27, 25, 20, 6, 34)


----------



## Candy (Jul 31, 2010)

Kenshiro didnt smile as he drew his hand. He looked at the puny monster that his enemy had summoned, "My turn, Draw." said kenshiro as he drew one more card. "Using cyber dragons effect, I can special summon it without tribute because you already have a monster on the field. Then I normal summon Gladiator beast adnal with 1900 attack. Now! Cyber dragon destroy his dragon!" Said kenshiro with his hand out streched, "And my beast attack him directly!"  Kenshiro then played one card face down, "Turn end."



*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Final Attack Orders


*Monster Card Zone 1
*Cyber Dragon​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
Gladiator Beast Andal​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Slate Warrior
Luster Dragon
Beast King Barbaros





*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Kenshiro: 4000
Bart: 1500


OOC: 
_10_


----------



## Bertelsen (Jul 31, 2010)

Bert cringed and shielded himself as his monster and lifepoints fell dramatically in the very first turn. It wasn't looking good already and Bert drew his card and then scanned his deck. As hard as Bert thought about there was just simply no way out of this with his current hand. He thought he should have put more spell and trap cards in it though it was to late now.

"Well may as well see if I can pull something out of nothing. First I play Monster Reborn to bring back Element Dragon in defense mode. Then I'll set Archfiend Interceptor in defense mode as well and end my turn."



Extra Deck:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A 



Field Card Zone 
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Spell Card Zone 1
Monster Card Zone 1
Element Dragon​
Spell Card Zone 2
Monster Card Zone 2
Archfiend Interceptor​
Spell Card Zone 3
Monster Card Zone 3​
Spell Card Zone 4
Monster Card Zone 4​
Spell Card Zone 5
Monster Card Zone 5


Graveyard:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Monster Reborn 




Hand:  
*Spoiler*: __ 




 Gaia the Fierce Knight
White Night Dragon
Black Luster Soldier



Removed From Play: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 N/A 



Kenshiro: 4000
Bert: 1500

(16)


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Explosive Magician
Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Solidarity


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Facedown Defence

*Spoiler*: __ 



Blast Magician



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Dark Magician Girl
Dark Eradicator Warlock
Dark Magician
Effect Veiler



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Kinzey gulped and stood across from Mitsu. Staring at the floor, he mumble, barely loud enough for her to hear, "I'm sorry for what I must do".

Activating his duel disk, he drew 6 cards. Sets one monster and one card and ends turn.

((13, 1, 27, 18, 39, 5))


----------



## Candy (Jul 31, 2010)

"Draw. I summon Luster dragon to the field with an attack of 1900." Kenshiro then stood emotionless, "Now, Andal, Luster Dragon, attack his defense position monsters!" Kenshiro's two monsters tore up both of berts monsters, and they shattered to pieces. "Cyber dragon, Attack him for game." As he said this, cyber dragon sent a blast of electricity strait at bert, lowering his life points to 0. "Good game, I hope we can be friends." said kenshiro with a smile.



*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Final Attack Orders


*Monster Card Zone 1
*Cyber Dragon​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
Gladiator Beast Andal​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*
Luster Dragon​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Slate Warrior
Beast King Barbaros
Torrential Tribute




*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Kenshiro: 4000
Bart: o


OOC: Its over


----------



## Kenju (Jul 31, 2010)

"What a bummer," Enma commented as he heard his match up. He was hoping to duel a girl and not just that, but one with a short skirt. The boy sighed as he rested his backhead against his arms. The boy walked past the students in his away. "Hey, there beautiful. Nice day isn't it?" Enma continued on flirting with the girls as he passed by them.

"I usually only answer to woman when they call out to me, but I'll make an exception this time," Enma said to Johan as he walked up. The teen stood ten feet away from him and attached his duel disk and deck. "Your a pretty lucky guy, ya know that right?" Enma informed his opponent with a smirk. "Mind letting me go first?" the blond prepared himself.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Spellbinding Circle


Facedown Defense

*Spoiler*: __ 



Frequency Magician


*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



 Reload, Tribute to the Doomed, Dark Magician, Toon World



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Mitsu: 4000
Kinzey: 4000

Mitsu drew six cards and said "Alright here I go, I place one card face down and then place one monster card face down defense and that will be it for my turn.

((4))


----------



## Bertelsen (Jul 31, 2010)

Bert fell to the ground as his life points reached zero and he was utterly defeated. "Well I wouldn't say It was a good game exactly you destroyed me. I'd like to say bad draws for me and good for you but that would make me a sore loser." 

He stood to hi feet and walked up to Kenshiro. "Sure let' be friends. Any one that can beat me is a friend in my book even if my defeat was that embarrasing. But don't you worry I'll get you back some day." Bert winked at Kenshiro and threw his hand up for a high five.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Explosive Magician
Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician


*Field Card Zone*
Magical Citadel of Endymion (2 SCs)​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
Solidarity*Monster Card Zone 1*
Faceup Atk
Dark Magician Girl


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Blast Magician




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Dark Eradicator Warlock
Dark Magician
Effect Veiler




Draws. "I reveal my monster, Blast Magician. Then, I activate my field spell card, Magical Citadel of Endymion, gaininga spell counter for Blast Magician. Next, I sacrifice Blast Magician to summon Dark Magician Girl. Blast Magician's spell counter moves to Endymion. Next, I activate Solidarity, gaining 800 atk for all my spellcasters and 1 SC for Endymion. Finally, I attack your facedown monster with Dark Magician Girl (Atk: 2000+800). Then I end my turn".

((25))


----------



## Olivia (Jul 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*
Faceup Attack
Dark Magician Girl​*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Tribute to the Doomed, Spellbinding Circle, Frequency Magician, Dark Magician




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Toon World, Reload


​
Mitsu: 4000
Kinzey: 1700

Mitsu saw him about to attack her so she said ((and did)) "I activate my face down Trap Card, Spellbinding Circle, to bind your Dark Magician Girl. Now I sacrafice my Frequency Magician to summon my Dark Magician Girl in attack mode. Now I discard one card from my hand and place the card Tribute to the Doomed to destroy my Spellbinding Circle and your Dark Magician Girl. Finally I will have my Dark Magician Girl ((2000+300)) attack you directly and end my turn.

((12))


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Explosive Magician
Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician


*Field Card Zone*
Magical Citadel of Endymion (2 SCs)​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
Solidarity*Monster Card Zone 1*
Faceup Atk



*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Blast Magician
Dark Magician Girl




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



N/A




Grimacing, Kinzey drew. He no longer had any qualms about dueling his new friend. He looked down at his card and smiled, the gears in his head turning.

"I summon Effect Veiler in attack mode. But she won't be out for long. I activate Magical Dimension, gaining 1 SC for Endymion. Using its effect, I sacrifice Effect Veiler to special summon Dark Magician and to destroy your Dark Magician Girl. But I'm not done yet. I sacrifice Dark Magician to special summon Dark Eradicator Warlock and attack you directly (2500+800). Then I end my turn".

Mitsu: 700
Kinzey: 1700

((6))


----------



## Olivia (Aug 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*
Facedown Defense

*Spoiler*: __ 



Crusader of Endymion



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Pot of Greed, Reload, Tribute to the Doomed, Spellbinding Circle, Frequency Magician, Dark Magician




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Toon Table of Contents, Dark Magician



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Mitsu: 700
Kinzey: 1700

Mitsu drew one cards and said "You are doing pretty well, and it seems I am running out of options... So I will just have to do this. I place Reload onto the field and move the two cards from my hand into my deck. Now I place Pot Of Greed onto the field and draw two more cards from my deck. After that I place a monster in defense mode and end my turn.

((38))


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Explosive Magician
Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician


*Field Card Zone*
Magical Citadel of Endymion (2 SCs)​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
Solidarity*Monster Card Zone 1*
Faceup Atk
Dark Eradicator Warlock


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Blast Magician
Dark Magician Girl




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



N/A




Kinzey smiled sadly at Mitsu as she activated Pot of Greed. "Well, it's been a fun duel, but I'm afraid it's time to finish this. By playing a normal spell card, you take 1000 damage by Dark Eradicator Warlock's effect. It's over".

Mitsu: -300
Kinzey: 1700


----------



## Olivia (Aug 1, 2010)

Mitsu rubbed the back of her head and said "Hey good duel, I told you I wasn't all that good, and just like I thought, you obliterated me. I am just glad I was able to take your life points down as far as they got. Although anyways good game." She showed a small smile and opened her eyes. Once she was done talking she lost the smile and closed her eyes as she walked away to go sit down.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Kenju Storm said:


> "What a bummer," Enma commented as he heard his match up. He was hoping to duel a girl and not just that, but one with a short skirt. The boy sighed as he rested his backhead against his arms. The boy walked past the students in his away. "Hey, there beautiful. Nice day isn't it?" Enma continued on flirting with the girls as he passed by them.
> 
> "I usually only answer to woman when they call out to me, but I'll make an exception this time," Enma said to Johan as he walked up. The teen stood ten feet away from him and attached his duel disk and deck. "Your a pretty lucky guy, ya know that right?" Enma informed his opponent with a smirk. "Mind letting me go first?" the blond prepared himself.






"Sure, you look like a nice guy, but since I'm letting you go first, you shouldn't feel too badly when you lose." Johan gave a kind smile, he was hoping that the man understood his message, even if his words weren't the best. 

He gave his deck a quick shuffle, placed it into the duel disk, and activated the disk. "Lassen sie uns Duel!" Johan declared confidently in his native language. 

((1, 9, 16, 17, 21, 25))


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 1, 2010)

Kinzey went over and sat down next to Mitsu (not too close, mind you, as he was still afraid of her), and said "That was a really good duel. I think you did great. When you tossed your own dark magician to power up your dark magician girl; a great move. I was really impressed, and I'm sure the judges saw that".

Looking down at his lap, he asked meekly. "How...how do you think I did? It felt like it was sheer luck that I won, and I bet the dorm heads think so to. I'll probably be sent to Slipher Red, I just know it". He sighed heavily.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 1, 2010)

Edmund was one of the few who got up and exited the boat first as soon as it docked. There was no point in waiting around idly; that wasn't in his plan. he figured if he got his duel out of the way, they'd assign him to a dorm, and get it over with. He didn't particularly care which dorm he got into; he just needed the right resources to go pro.

As he entered the main building along with the rest of the kids, his mind was on finding his father. So it was no surprise that he stood there, almost ignoring the announcement of the chancellor about match-ups. 

When he snapped back to reality, some people had already taken their places for a duel. Looking around, he saw a girl looking out towards the island. With a few quick strides, he crossed the distance and cleared his throat.

"Erm, I'm guessing you're my opponent? I'm Edmund Springfield."


----------



## Olivia (Aug 1, 2010)

Mitsu smiled a little after his complement. She said "Thanks, it seems I hardly ever use that strategy though because I don't usually have good cards. That was probably me being lucky against you. You see, I can never draw the right cards." She laughed a little to herself but kept it quiet. 

After he said that he thought it was sheer luck that he won and that he would probably go to the Slipher Red dorm she said "Actually you seem to be a really good player, much better than I am. I am sure that you will most likely go to a higher dorm then me, not only did you demolish me in that duel but you also seemed to have a counter for everything I had. Then when I thought I had the upper hand in the duel you completely took that away. So I really think you will not get into Slipher Red. For me, I probably will..." She looked down and closed her eyes. She then brought her head back up with a little smile and her eyes open looking at him.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 1, 2010)

"Here we go then. I set one monster in facedown defense mode," Enma placed a facedown monster into his monster zone. "Then I'll end my turn by setting a card," the blond pushed a card into his spell and trap slot.


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chain Destruction


*Monster Card Zone 3*
Facedown Defense 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Shield Wing



*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Stranger's Compensation
Rope of Life
Polymerization
Greed Quasar 



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A




Enma: 4000
Johan: 4000
(22,16,9,17,29,35)


----------



## Gig (Aug 1, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Edmund was one of the few who got up and exited the boat first as soon as it docked. There was no point in waiting around idly; that wasn't in his plan. he figured if he got his duel out of the way, they'd assign him to a dorm, and get it over with. He didn't particularly care which dorm he got into; he just needed the right resources to go pro.
> 
> As he entered the main building along with the rest of the kids, his mind was on finding his father. So it was no surprise that he stood there, almost ignoring the announcement of the chancellor about match-ups.
> 
> ...


“I was hoping to get a few more moments to enjoy the scenery oh well” An muttred to her self before she swung around and looked at her opponent “I'm An Li pleased to meet you Edmund Springfield ” An said with a polite bow “So where would you like to duel is here ok ?” An asked as she prepared and shuffled her deck it was unlikely he'd want to move anyway and her asking him if there current location was ok was more of a rhetorical question.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 1, 2010)

"Well, I didn't expect to meet someone so passive in my first game, perhaps we are kindred spirits?" Johan laughed as he placed a single monster on the field, hidden in defense mode. Then a single card face down in his spell/trap card zone, copying Enma's first move. "Well then, I'll end my turn here, I look forward to the move you plan on making."


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dark Eruption


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Facedown Defense Mode

*Spoiler*: __ 



Cyber Jar



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Giant Rat, Dark Eruption, Morphing Jar#2, Needle Worm



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Enma: 4000
Johan: 4000

((3))


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 1, 2010)

Gig said:


> ?I was hoping to get a few more moments to enjoy the scenery oh well? An muttred to her self before she swung around and looked at her opponent ?I'm An Li pleased to meet you Edmund Springfield ? An said with a polite bow ?So where would you like to duel is here ok ?? An asked as she prepared and shuffled her deck it was unlikely he'd want to move her asking him if there current location was more of a rhetorical question.



It seemed the girl was a little less than pleased to be distracted from the scenery, but that didn't phase Edmund. He was also about to answer her question, but the sight of her shuffling her deck meant that he probably wasn't going to get an answer.

"Yeah, sure. A duel here is alright." He took out his own deck, and shuffled his own deck a few times. "Just don't go easy on me."


----------



## Kenju (Aug 1, 2010)

"You'll never beat me if your going to be copying," Enma said as he drew from his deck. "Not to mention nothing will b e happening," the boy scanned over his cards. "I'll end my turn with nothing,"


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chain Destruction


*Monster Card Zone 3*
Facedown Defense 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Shield Wing



*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Stranger's Compensation
Rope of Life
Polymerization
Greed Quasar
Ojama Country 



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Enma: 4000
Johan: 4000

((18))


----------



## Gig (Aug 1, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> It seemed the girl was a little less than pleased to be distracted from the scenery, but that didn't phase Edmund. He was also about to answer her question, but the sight of her shuffling her deck meant that he probably wasn't going to get an answer.
> 
> "Yeah, sure. A duel here is alright." He took out his own deck, and shuffled his own deck a few times. "Just don't go easy on me."


”Don't worry I won't” An replied with a slight smile as she finished “So we going to flip a coin to see who goes first or something ?” An asked as she placed her deck into her duel disk. "Either way I'm not bothered who goes first"

(OOC: When our duel starts you will open with cards 3, 16, 22, 29, 37, and you will draw 40 when your turn starts)


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 1, 2010)

"Well I don't intend to copy you forever, I think I can change that right now." Johan revealed his hidden monster, "Cyber Jar, destroy all monster's on the field." The card he revealed was none other than Cyber Jar, now all monster's on the field would be destroyed, and the top five cards of both players decks would be revealed. Monster's would be summoned to the field anything else would be sent to the graveyard. "Then I'll activate Dark Eruption so I can return Cyber Jar from my graveyard to my hand. Finally, I'll summon another monster in defense mode to end my turn. Different than your move, yeah?" 


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
*Monster Card Zone 1*
Facedown Defense Mode

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sangan



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
Facedown Defense Mode

*Spoiler*: __ 



Giant Rat



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*
Facedown Defense Mode

*Spoiler*: __ 



Needle Worm



*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Book of Taiyou, Dark World Dealings




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Giant Rat, Dark Eruption, Morphing Jar#2, Cyber Valley



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Enma: 4000
Johan: 4000

((2, 4, 5, 6, 7)) - Cyber Jar ((10)) - Draw Phase


----------



## Kenju (Aug 1, 2010)

"Well there goes some of my cards down the drain," Enma had slightly seemed affected as he watched his facedown card explode. "Maybe I'll get something lucky this time," he picked up five cards from his deck. "Alright Johan, your about to met some of my favorite monsters! Go! Ojama Yellow! Ojama Red!" as he commanded, two small creatures appeared on the field. One yellow and one red. He then sent the remaining top to his graveyard. 

He then draws for his turn. "I set one card in my spell and Trap zone. Now I activate the field spell, Ojama Country!" as he said that, the area around them turned into wacky village with small houses. "This switches the attack and defense of all monsters on the field as long as I have an Ojama. Now ojama red! attack hit facedown monster zone three!" the Ojama Red leaped into the air and flew at Johan's facedown monster with it's butt pointed at it.

If that was successful he would then command his Ojama Yellow to attack Johan's monster in zone two.



*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
Ojama Country​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rope of Life


*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chain of Destruction


*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*
Attack, Ojama Yellow
(1000/0)0/1000​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*
Attack, Ojama Red
(1000/0)0/1000


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 




Shield Wing
Ojamuscle 
Ojama Trio 
Attack of the Cornered Rat 




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Stranger's Compensation
Polymerization
Greed Quasar
Ojama Yellow 



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A




Enma: 4000
Johan: 4000
(12)


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 1, 2010)

Jamie just sat back and watched all the duels from under the shade of a tree. He just scratched his nose lazily as he waited for his opponent Kiara to show up. He pulled his deck out of his shirt pocket and looked at them for awhile. He then pulled his duel disk out and sat it next to his duffel bag. "Ehh. I just wanna hurry this up man. I'm tired of listening to all these kids talk about duel monsters. And I can't even look at them cause their all way younger than me!"  he made this face but without the tears. "Blehh I hope the female teachers are hot." He fingered through his cards and smiled abit. " I don't care if I lose or win. I just hope whoever I play is good enough to beat my deck or even get me beat abit."


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 1, 2010)

"Well, you managed to destroy my Needle Worm, but that does come at a cost, namely, the top five cards of your deck, you can send them to your graveyard now. As for your second attack, even with it's attack at full, your Ojama Yellow can't get past my Giant Rat and you'll take 400 points of damage as a result." Johan explained everything that just transpired, in the same way a teacher would explain to a student that they had just made the wrong move.

"Well, I'll keep the next move simple so you don't need to concern yourself with difficult thoughts. I summon a monster, and put down a face down. That should be enough for now." Johan nodded to himself, making sure he hadn't forgotten anything.


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
Ojama Country​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Book of Moon



*Monster Card Zone 1*
Facedown Defense Mode

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sangan



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
Face up Defense Mode
Giant Rat (1450/1400)​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*
Facedown Defense Mode

*Spoiler*: __ 



Cyber Jar



*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Book of Taiyou, Dark World Dealings, Needle Worm, Dark Eruption




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Giant Rat, Dark Eruption, Morphing Jar#2, Cyber Valley



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Enma: 3600
Johan: 4000

((8, 11, 12, 13, 14)) - Needle Worm ((15)) - Draw Phase


----------



## Candy (Aug 2, 2010)

Bertelsen said:


> Bert fell to the ground as his life points reached zero and he was utterly defeated. "Well I wouldn't say It was a good game exactly you destroyed me. I'd like to say bad draws for me and good for you but that would make me a sore loser."
> 
> He stood to hi feet and walked up to Kenshiro. "Sure let' be friends. Any one that can beat me is a friend in my book even if my defeat was that embarrasing. But don't you worry I'll get you back some day." Bert winked at Kenshiro and threw his hand up for a high five.



Kenshiro clapped his and up against his for the high five, then answered,  "We have time to kill, why not get me back now?" kenshiro then smiled, "Hey, Ill even let you go first again." Kenshiro then got his duel disk ready once again, he threw his deck in and waved his hand out in a cool motion.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 2, 2010)

Enma sighed as he watched Johan end is turn. "By the way of your deck I can tell.....*sigh*...I was hoping you were different," the boy sent the top five cards of his deck to the grave. Enma looks slightly shocked at his draw. "That's strange, my luck isn't usually like this, he slightly smirked."I summon another Ojama Yellow!But he won't be staying long. I activate Stranger's Compensation to send him to the grave and draw two cards. Then I'll activate my Ojama Country's effect. By sending one Ojama card to the grave, I can summon one Ojama monster from my graveyard. So I'll bring to the field...Ojama Blue! as he commanded, a blue creature stood beside its brothers. 

"Now I activate Polymerization to fuse my Ojama Red and Ojama Yellow together to form Ojama Knight "  an Ojama-like knight stands along Ojama Blue. "And because of Ojama Country, his points switch! Another thing, as long as he is on the field, we won't allow you to use Monster Zone Four and Five. Finally, I attack your Rat with my Knight" Enma's Ojama knight jumped into the air and slashed it's mighty blade at Johan's Giant Rat.

"Then I'll have my Ojama Blue attack the facedown monster in zone 1! Then I'll end my turn"



*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 




Ojama King
Ojama King
Ojama Knight


*Field Card Zone*
Ojama Country​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rope of Life


*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chain of Destruction


*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*
Attack, Ojama Blue
(1000/0)0/1000​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*
Attack, Ojama Knight
(2500/0)0/2500


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 




Shield Wing
Ojamuscle 
Ojama Trio 
Attack of the Cornered Rat
Solidarity
Ojama Blue
Chaos Necromancer
Double Spell
Justi-Break
Ojama Yellow
Stranger's Compensation 
Ojama Delta Hurricane!! 
Polymerization




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 






Greed Quasar
Ojama Delta Hurricane!!
Ojama Country




*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Enma: 3600
Johan: 4000

((24))


----------



## Bertelsen (Aug 2, 2010)

Bert was glad that Kenshiro had returned his high five and would've gladly accepted his duel but there were many other duelists in the area right now and Bert thought he might not get another chance to duel people freely like this. "Sorry man I think I wanna try and duel as many people as I can while were all in the same room. I'll definatly have a rematch with you later though!" 

Bert took off running in  a random direction waving goodbye to his new friend or perhaps rival. "Alright who should I duel next?" He scanned the area and picked his target. "Alright! I challenge you to a duel!" Bert exclaimed loudly as he pointed in the direction of a random person. (Kinzey)


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 2, 2010)

Kinzey looked around a bit, startled at the person who had just exclaimed a challenge. Yes, he was definitely talking to Kinzey, which Kinzey didn't like at all. "M-me!? I-I don't think you want to d-duel me. I alr-ready d-dueled. N-no thank-k you". He stared down at his shoes, hoping the stranger would go away, and inching a bit closer to Mitsu, praying she would protect him.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 2, 2010)

Mitsu could clearly tell that Kinzey had a hard time dealing with new people. She remembered when they first met eachother and how nervous he seemed. She smiled a little and stood up as she looked at the new person. She said while holding her hand out to the person who had asked for a duel "Hello, my name is Mitsu, this is Kinzey. He can be quite nervous, although he is a pretty good duelist. However, if he still doesn't want to duel I wouldn't mind dueling you." She stayed with a serious look and waited for either one of them to say something.


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 2, 2010)

Kinzey, somewhat hurt by Mitsu's comment, jumped to his feet, saying "H-hey! I can be tough! I can be brave!" It was kind of hard for the two of them to take him seriously, however, because of his short stature and shaking voice. He turned to the new arrival and said, activating his Duel Disk, "I'll take you on. I'll even let you go first". Then, to make sure his opponent was hooked, he added "Unless you are having some doubts about wether or not you have the ability to defeat me in this duel". Truly, Kinzey was a master of smack talk.

((1, 32, 27, 15, 40))


----------



## Candy (Aug 2, 2010)

KonanSenpai said:


> Mitsu could clearly tell that Kinzey had a hard time dealing with new people. She remembered when they first met eachother and how nervous he seemed. She smiled a little and stood up as she looked at the new person. She said while holding her hand out to the person who had asked for a duel "Hello, my name is Mitsu, this is Kinzey. He can be quite nervous, although he is a pretty good duelist. However, if he still doesn't want to duel I wouldn't mind dueling you." She stayed with a serious look and waited for either one of them to say something.



Kenshiro followed bart over to where kinzey and mitsu were standing, he walked up in a normal manner but for some reason he gave of a super dark aura. He then came up behind mitsu and put his hand on her shoulder, "Since it seems that those two want to duel, why dont we duel, Im all ready to go..." said kenshiro in a deep voice as he towered over mitsu.

OOC: 34 28 21 18 7 2


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 2, 2010)

"I'm sorry I have betrayed your expectations, I guess many people expect a charging bull as their opponent, but I prefer gentler means in seeking victory." Johan spoke as if this was a conditioned response, something he was used to saying. 

"Anyways, since you destroyed my Giant Rat with your Ojama Knight, it allows me to summon Needle Worm to the field in Attack mode, but it won't stay like that for long, I'll use my Book of Moon spell card to flip Needle Worm into facedown defense mode. 

As for your Ojama Blue, it is unable to destroy my Sangan, which has defense points equivalent to the attack points of your monster, thanks to the Ojama Country field spell." It wasn't a terrible turn for Johan, in fact things were playing out well.

"My turn, draw! Now, I'll flip up my face down Needle Worm, it's effect activates and you're forced to discard the top five cards of your deck. Next I'll flip Cyber Jar, you should be familiar with it by now. It will destroy all monsters on the field, and then it will allow us to pick up the top five cards of our deck, monsters level 4 and under may be summoned, while anything else will be discarded. 

A shame that only one of my cards is playable, I'll put my monster in face down defense mode, and the rest will go to my graveyard.

Next, because my Sangan was destroyed, I can use its effect to bring another Needle Worm from my deck to my hand. Then I'll use Dark Eruption to put Cyber Jar back into my hand as well. Finally, I'll end my turn by placing a single monster in facedown defense mode.

I hope you'll forgive me for playing this way." Johan let out a sigh as he ended his turn.


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
Ojama Country​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
*Monster Card Zone 1*
Facedown Defense Mode

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shield Wing


​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
Facedown Defense Mode

*Spoiler*: __ 



Needle Worm



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Book of Taiyou, Dark World Dealings, Needle Worm, Dark Eruption, Sangan, Needle Worm, Giant Rat, Book of Eclipse, 




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Giant Rat, Cyber Jar, Morphing Jar#2, Cyber Valley



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Enma: 3600
Johan: 4000

((22, 23, 24, 26, 27)) - Needle Worm ((28, 29, 30, 31, 32)) - Cyber Jar ((33)) - Draw Phase


----------



## Olivia (Aug 2, 2010)

Mitsu fastened her duel disk and said "Fine, I will go first. I draw six cards and play a monster in defense mode, and with that it ends my turn."


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*
Facedown Defense
*Spoiler*: __ 



Skilled Dark Magician


*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Toon Dark Magician Girl, Dark Magic Attack, Harpie Lady Sisters, Blue Eyes Toon Dragon, Pot of Greed



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Mitsu: 4000
Kenshiro: 4000

((10, 18, 12, 24, 37, 3))


----------



## Candy (Aug 2, 2010)

"My Turn! Draw. I play luster dragon with 1900 attack!" KEnshiro stared down mitsu, "Now luster dragon attack his face down card!" Skilled dark mage is revealed and is destroyed. "I play 3 cards face down, turn end."


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Time Machine




*Monster Card Zone 1*
Luster Dragon
1900/1500​
*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Metal Reflect Slime


*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Final Attack Orders



*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*
​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Final Attack Orders
Prime Material Dragon






*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A


----------



## Bertelsen (Aug 2, 2010)

kinzey said:


> Kinzey, somewhat hurt by Mitsu's comment, jumped to his feet, saying "H-hey! I can be tough! I can be brave!" It was kind of hard for the two of them to take him seriously, however, because of his short stature and shaking voice. He turned to the new arrival and said, activating his Duel Disk, "I'll take you on. I'll even let you go first". Then, to make sure his opponent was hooked, he added "Unless you are having some doubts about wether or not you have the ability to defeat me in this duel". Truly, Kinzey was a master of smack talk.
> 
> ((1, 32, 27, 15, 40))



Bert was a little surprised by Kinzey's attempt to perhaps impress Mitsu? That is what he thought anyway. "Alright! That's what I like to hear! Hope your ready for this you brave tough shrimp!." Bert then activated his duel disk and drew 5 cards. 



Extra Deck:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A 



Field Card Zone 
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Spell Card Zone 1
Monster Card Zone 1​
Spell Card Zone 2
Monster Card Zone 2​
Spell Card Zone 3
Monster Card Zone 3​
Spell Card Zone 4
Monster Card Zone 4​
Spell Card Zone 5
Monster Card Zone 5


Graveyard:
*Spoiler*: __ 



  N/A 




Hand:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Monster Reborn
Spear Dragon
Negate Attack
Fusion Gate
Polymerization



Removed From Play: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 N/A


----------



## Olivia (Aug 2, 2010)

Mitsu said "Alright, now it's my turn. First I place Elegant Egotist to special summon Harpie Lady Sisters. Then I place Pot Of Greed onto the field to gain two more cards. After that I place Reload and draw four more cards from my deck as I place these four in my hand back. Now I place a card facedown and attack your Luster Dragon with my Harpie Lady Sisters."


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Spellbinding Circle


Faceup Attack
Harpie Lady Sisters​*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Skilled Dark Magician, Pot of Greed, Elegant Egotist, Reload




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Toon World, Toon World, Dark Magician Girl



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Mitsu: 4000
Kenshiro: 4000 or 3950 (depending on what happens on his turn)

((21))

OOC: These were the cards I got from this whole turn: 17-(Original Draw), 23, 40-(Pot of Greed), 6, 16, 14, 33-(Reload)


----------



## Kenju (Aug 2, 2010)

"Not exactly what I was talking about," Enma muttered to himself as he set his top cards to the grave and then. "Because of your Cyber Jar! I summon Ojama Green!" a small green creature like the other Ojamas appear. "Then I draw, and then I set a card in my spell and trap zone. Now I use my Ojama Green to attack the monster in your monster two zone!"



*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 




Ojama King
Ojama King
Ojama Knight


*Field Card Zone*
Ojama Country​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rope of Life


*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chain of Destruction


*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Spirit Barrier


*Monster Card Zone 4*
Attack, Ojama Green
1000/0​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*



*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 




Shield Wing
Ojamuscle 
Ojama Trio 
Attack of the Cornered Rat
Solidarity
Ojama Blue
Chaos Necromancer
Double Spell
Justi-Break
Ojama Yellow
Stranger's Compensation 
Ojama Delta Hurricane!! 
Polymerization
Ojamuscle
Ojamagic
Honest 
Ojama Blue
Ojama Green
Behemoth the King of All Animals
Greed Quasar
Spiritual Forest
One for One




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 






Greed Quasar
Ojama Delta Hurricane!!
Ojama Country





*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Enma: 3600
Johan: 4000

((3))


----------



## Candy (Aug 2, 2010)

Kenshiro grinned as his monster was destroyed, "Activate face down trap, Time Machine. My monster comes back from the grave as it was before the battle phase." Kenshiro then drew. "I now activate my other face-down trap, Metal reflect slime. I then sacrifice that to play Prime material dragon! Come forth my beast!" Prime material dragon then erupted from the ground in sublime briliance, "Now kill those bitches!" The dragon then flew down and ate the sisters, destroying them. "Attack her life points directly, luster dragon!" After the life point were attacked, kenshiro calmed, "Turn end." 




*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*​
*Spell Card Zone 1*


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Luster Dragon
1900/1500​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
*Monster Card Zone 2*
Prime material dragon
2400/2000​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Final Attack Orders



*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*
​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Final Attack Orders
Gene-Warped Warwolf





*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Mitsu: 2100
Kenshiro: 3950

((9))


----------



## Olivia (Aug 2, 2010)

Mitsu grinned a little as she said "Good move on taking out my Harpies, but I won't let you attack me dirrectly. I activate my trap card Spellbinding Circle to hold down your Luster Dragon in it's place. With that I end my turn.


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*​Spellbinding Circle

*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Skilled Dark Magician, Pot of Greed, Elegant Egotist, Reload




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Toon World, Toon World, Dark Magician Girl, Toon World



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Mitsu: 3550
Kenshiro: 3950

((39))


----------



## Candy (Aug 2, 2010)

Kenshiro was a bit surprised, but not really. "I play Gene warped war wolf, with 2100 attack! Now I can attack your life point directly with 2 monsters above 2000 attack, which means you loose." said kenshiro nonchalantly. "Good game though" he said smiling.




*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*​
*Spell Card Zone 1*


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Luster Dragon
1900/1500​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
*Monster Card Zone 2*
Prime material dragon
2400/2000​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Final Attack Orders



*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*
Gene-Warped Warwolf
2100/0​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*
​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Final Attack Orders






*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Mitsu: 0
Kenshiro: 3950


----------



## Olivia (Aug 2, 2010)

She sighed as she looked at her hand, she continued to say "Yeah I admit I lost. For some strange reason I drew three of the same cards I needed earlier to win, but then I put those cards in my deck to get these cards. Oh well, it was still fun." She looked around and continued to say "Although I must say, you are a great player, and here I thought I may have a chance at winning this duel, I was completely destroyed this battle. Well anyways thanks for that duel." She looked serious again and sat down as she sighed.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 2, 2010)

"You've destroyed yet another Needle Worm, you should be familiar with the cost by now, you'll be discarding the top five cards of your deck to the graveyard.

Then I'll play a monster face down, and activate Dark World Dealings, it allows both of us to draw a card, but in exchange we'll both discard a card from our hands afterwards. With that now, I end my turn."

Johan held a composed smile on his face, it was as if he was declaring an end to this game, as if anything that came after this turn was just extra. 


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
Ojama Country​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
*Monster Card Zone 1*
Facedown Defense Mode

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shield Wing


​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
Facedown Defense Mode

*Spoiler*: __ 



Cyber Valley


​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Book of Taiyou, Dark World Dealings, Needle Worm, Dark Eruption, Sangan, Needle Worm, Giant Rat, Book of Eclipse, Needle Worm, Morphing Jar#2, Dark World Dealings, Dark Eruption




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Giant Rat, Cyber Jar



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Enma: 3600
Johan: 4000

((34, 36, 37, 38, 39)) Needle Worm ((35)) Dark World Dealings ((40)) Draw Phase


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 2, 2010)

Gig said:


> ?Don't worry I won't? An replied with a slight smile as she finished ?So we going to flip a coin to see who goes first or something ?? An asked as she placed her deck into her duel disk. "Either way I'm not bothered who goes first"
> 
> (OOC: When our duel starts you will open with cards 3, 16, 22, 29, 37, and you will draw 40 when your turn starts)



Edmund pulled out his duel disk, and slipped his deck inside of the slot. He didn't particularly mind who went first as well, but he was slightly bothered about leaving it to Lady Luck. So he did what any other smart individual would do in this situation. "I'll let you go first, if you don't mind."

(OOC: 11, 34, 30, 26, 7, draw 17)


----------



## Bertelsen (Aug 2, 2010)

"Alright then since you were so gracious to let me go first I draw.  He had a decent hand, maybe not the best but one that would get him going nevertheless. "First I'll summon Spear Dragon in attack mode. Then I'll place one card face down and end my turn." Bert made a quick smile as he was happy with his hand as he realized that he could set up something very nice here. "Your go Mr. Brave. Oh and I forgot to introduce myself. The names Bert Eustace! And don't you forget it!"



Extra Deck:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A 



Field Card Zone 
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Spell Card Zone 1

*Spoiler*: __ 



Negate Attack



Monster Card Zone 1
Spear Dragon 1900/0​
Spell Card Zone 2
Monster Card Zone 2​
Spell Card Zone 3
Monster Card Zone 3​
Spell Card Zone 4
Monster Card Zone 4​
Spell Card Zone 5
Monster Card Zone 5


Graveyard:
*Spoiler*: __ 



  N/A 




Hand:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Monster Reborn
Barrel Dragon
Fusion Gate
Polymerization



Removed From Play: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 N/A 



(39, 15, 22, 31, 36, 18)


----------



## Kenju (Aug 2, 2010)

"You look confident. Your right to be," Enma said as he topped more of his deck. He then sends a card to the grave to draw another. He draws his opening turn and smirks. "Johan,....I'll show the strength of the weak! I summon! Ojama Black!" a black ojama creature comes to the field. "Now I'll activate my Ojama Country's effect! By sending one Ojama card to the grave I can summon an Ojama monster! So I'll send another Ojama Country from my hand to the Grave to summob Ojama Yellow! And together they are....the Ojama Trio!" as he said that all of the Ojamas can together and made a pose.

"Here comes they're special technique! I activate the OJAMA DELTA HURRICANE!!!" the Ojamas jumped into the air and pressed their butts against each others. "You see, by having all of the Ojama Trio on the field I can destroy ALL cards on your side of the field!" the Ojamas spin around and create a tornado that hits all of Johan's cards.

"Now, Ojama Yellow, Black, Green! Attack his life points directly!" Enma announced as all of his monsters striked at one. "And that.....will put an end to my turn,"



*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 




Ojama King
Ojama King
Ojama Knight


*Field Card Zone*
Ojama Country​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rope of Life


*Monster Card Zone 2*
Attack, Ojama Yellow
1000/0​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chain of Destruction


*Monster Card Zone 3*Attack, Ojama Black
1000/0​
*Spell Card Zone 4*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Spirit Barrier


*Monster Card Zone 4*
Attack, Ojama Green
1000/0​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*



*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 




Shield Wing
Ojamuscle 
Ojama Trio 
Attack of the Cornered Rat
Solidarity
Ojama Blue
Chaos Necromancer
Double Spell
Justi-Break
Ojama Yellow
Stranger's Compensation 
Ojama Delta Hurricane!! 
Polymerization
Ojamuscle
Ojamagic
Honest 
Ojama Blue
Ojama Green
Behemoth the King of All Animals
Greed Quasar
Spiritual Forest
One for One
The League of Uniform Nomenclature
United We Stand
Ojama Red
Ojamagic
Ojama Green
Greed Quasar
Ojama Delta Hurricane!!
Ojama Country




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 





Silent Swordsman LV3




*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Enma: 3600
Johan: 1000

((25))


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Explosive Magician
Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Diffusion Wave-Motion


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Skilled Dark Magician
(1900/1700)​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Witch of the Black Rose
Silent Magician LV0
Dark Eradicator Warlock
Geomancer of the Ice Barrier




Drawing six cards, Kinzey said solemnly "I'm sorry for what I must do". Inside he was cheering. _I haz catchphrase!_

Sobering up, he called "I summon Skilled Dark Magician in attack mode and set 1 card. Then I end my turn".

((31))


----------



## Gig (Aug 2, 2010)

“You're such a gentlemen letting me go first” An said with a smile as she drew her first 6 cards “Well let's get started shall we I'm just going to set 2 cards and end my turn” An said as she set a single spell and monster card onto her duel disk. “Please take your time there's no rush” An said with a smile


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Treacherous Trap Hole


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Facedown Defense Mode

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dupe Frog



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Enemy Controller, Battle Fader, Raiza The Storm Monarch, Mystical Space Typhoon,



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A


----------



## Bertelsen (Aug 2, 2010)

Bert grimaced slightly at his unlucky draw. "Not much I can do in this situation. Can't even play a card or attack. Guess I'll just end my turn with my draw." He let out a slight chuckle at his own misfortune. 



Extra Deck:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A 



Field Card Zone 
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Spell Card Zone 1

*Spoiler*: __ 



Negate Attack



Monster Card Zone 1
Spear Dragon 1900/0​
Spell Card Zone 2
Monster Card Zone 2​
Spell Card Zone 3
Monster Card Zone 3​
Spell Card Zone 4
Monster Card Zone 4​
Spell Card Zone 5
Monster Card Zone 5


Graveyard:
*Spoiler*: __ 



  N/A 




Hand:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Monster Reborn
Barrel Dragon
Fusion Gate
Polymerization
Gaia the Fierce Knight



Removed From Play: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 N/A 



(2)


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 2, 2010)

A gentleman? He almost smiled a bit. He drew his own cards, and looked at them with a steely look on his face. After her turn ended, he drew another card, and calculated his next move. He didn't know what those two face-downs had in store for him, but there was only one way to find out.

"I'll summon my Gil Garth (1800 ATK/1200 DEF) in attack mode! And I'll have it attack your face-down!" The machine's eyes lit up as his orders were given, and ran forward, ready to strike down the face down monster card with his katana. "I'll end my turn after that."


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



None




*Field Card Zone*
None​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
*Monster Card Zone 1*
Gil Garth
1800/1200​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4*
*Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5*
*Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



None




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Tri-Horned Dragon
Archfiend Soldier
Knight of the Red Lotus
Dark Valkyria
Dark Factory of Mass Production





*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



None



(Next Draw: 7)


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 2, 2010)

"Too little too late, but it was a nice attempt." Johan smiled at the effort put forth by his opponent, although it ultimately proved futile, there was nothing wrong with applauding noble attempts. "Even though I have nothing on my side of the field, I can see that your deck is empty. You'll lose as soon as it comes time for you to draw a card." 

Johan did not bother to place any cards on his side of the field and he simply ended his turn, which in turn ended the duel. Enma Sawada had decked out, and the remaining life point counter meant nothing because of it. Similar to an instant win through Exodia or Destiny Board, decking out is a process that results in an instant loss when the opponent is unable to draw a card from their deck.

"It was a good game anyway. Just remember to keep improving yourself."

Enma: 3600
Johan: 1000

Winner: Johan (Via Deckout)


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Explosive Magician
Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Diffusion Wave-Motion


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Attack
Skilled Dark Magician
(1900/1700)​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
Attack
Crusader of Endymion
(1900/1200)​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Witch of the Black Rose
Silent Magician LV0
Dark Eradicator Warlock
Geomancer of the Ice Barrier




"Well then I summon Crusader of Endymion in attack mode and end my turn".

Kinzey: 4000
Bert: 4000

((33))


----------



## Kenju (Aug 2, 2010)

"Finally," Enma said as he lowered his duel disk. The holograms began to vanish as the Ojamas began making rude gestures to Johan. "It was a good game anyway. Just remember to keep improving yourself." he heard Johan finally say. "Good game? Improving? Hehe, yeah right," Enma shrugged as he walked away. "If it's going to be like this why did I even come?" he looked down at his deck.

"Oh, right! Because of the girls!" Enma laughed and immediately began talking to young woman.


----------



## Bertelsen (Aug 2, 2010)

"Seems like I just can't get a break. My turn ends with my draw yet again."

Extra Deck:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A 



Field Card Zone 
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Spell Card Zone 1

*Spoiler*: __ 



Negate Attack



Monster Card Zone 1
Spear Dragon 1900/0​
Spell Card Zone 2
Monster Card Zone 2​
Spell Card Zone 3
Monster Card Zone 3​
Spell Card Zone 4
Monster Card Zone 4​
Spell Card Zone 5
Monster Card Zone 5


Graveyard:
*Spoiler*: __ 



  N/A 




Hand:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Monster Reborn
Barrel Dragon
Fusion Gate
Polymerization
Gaia the Fierce Knight
Buster Blader



Removed From Play: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 N/A 



(12)


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Explosive Magician
Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Diffusion Wave-Motion


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Attack
Skilled Dark Magician
(1900/1700)
(1 SC)​
*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rivalry of Warlords


*Monster Card Zone 2*
Attack
Crusader of Endymion
(1900(+600)/1200)​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*
Attack
Witch of the Black Rose
(1700/1200)​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Silent Magician LV0
Dark Eradicator Warlock
Geomancer of the Ice Barrier




"I summon Witch of the Black Rose in attack mode. Then I gemini summon Crusader of Endymion and use his effect to place 1 spell counter on SDM. CoE gains 600 attack and he attacks your Spear Dragon (-600). Then I attack you directly with WotBR and SDM (-3600). End duel.".

Kinzey: 4000
Bert: -200


----------



## Bertelsen (Aug 2, 2010)

"I activate my spell car Negate Attack. This negates Crusader of Endymion's attack and ends your battle Phase. Looks like if you are going to beat me it'll have to wait till your next turn." Bert crossed his arms and smiled confidently that he would finally get a good draw.


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Explosive Magician
Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Diffusion Wave-Motion


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Attack
Skilled Dark Magician
(1900/1700)
(1 SC)​
*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rivalry of Warlords


*Monster Card Zone 2*
Attack
Crusader of Endymion
(1900(+600)/1200)​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*
Attack
Witch of the Black Rose
(1700/1200)​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Silent Magician LV0
Dark Eradicator Warlock
Geomancer of the Ice Barrier




Kinzey smiled at Bert's move. "I'm glad. I want you to get a fighting chance first". With that he ended his turn.

Kinzey: 4000
Bert: 4000

((6))


----------



## Bertelsen (Aug 2, 2010)

"Don't you worry I still have plenty of fight left in me. It's my draw." Bert draws a card from his hand. "Alright I place one face down card and end my turn."



Extra Deck:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A 



Field Card Zone 
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Spell Card Zone 1

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mirror Force



Monster Card Zone 1
Spear Dragon 1900/0​
Spell Card Zone 2
Monster Card Zone 2​
Spell Card Zone 3
Monster Card Zone 3​
Spell Card Zone 4
Monster Card Zone 4​
Spell Card Zone 5
Monster Card Zone 5


Graveyard:
*Spoiler*: __ 



  Negate Attack 




Hand:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Monster Reborn
Barrel Dragon
Fusion Gate
Polymerization
Gaia the Fierce Knight
Buster Blader





Removed From Play: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 N/A 



Kinzey: 4000
Bert: 4000

(21)


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Explosive Magician
Arcanite Magician
Tempest Magician




Spell Card Zone 1

*Spoiler*: __ 



Diffusion Wave-Motion


Monster Card Zone 1
Attack
Skilled Dark Magician
(1900/1700)
(2 SC)​
Spell Card Zone 2

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rivalry of Warlords


Monster Card Zone 2
Attack
Crusader of Endymion
(1900(+600)/1200)​
Spell Card Zone 3Monster Card Zone 3
Attack
Witch of the Black Rose
(1700/1200)

Monster Card Zone 4
Defence
Royal Magical Library
(0/2000)​
*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Silent Magician LV0
Dark Eradicator Warlock
Geomancer of the Ice Barrier
Dark Magician




Drawing, Kinzey called out "I play Pot of Greed to draw 2 more cards!". He took the cards as they came out of the slot. "I summon Royal Magical Library in defence mode. I use CoE's effect to add a SC to SDM. Then I end my turn".

Kinzey: 4000
Bert: 4000

((24))


----------



## Gig (Aug 2, 2010)

“The monster you attacked was my Dupe Frog it has 2000 DEF points and he has an incredible special ability when you declare an attack you have to attack him” An said with a smile “Also let's not forget that your little Gil Garth only has 1800 ATK meaning you take 200 damage” 

An watched as the robotic fiend charged towards dupe Frog blade raised it seemed surreal that such a machine could fail to cut down the small Frog but it was true, just as the  fiend got close Dupe Frog let out a powerful croak which repelled the attack and blasted Gil Garth back towards his own side of the field. 

“Now since you passed your turn I'll draw” taking a few moments to think while she looked at her cards An then made her move “I'll pass my turn, looks like it is your go again” 


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Treacherous Trap Hole


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Face-Up Defense Mode

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dupe Frog



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Enemy Controller, Enemy Controller, Battle Fader, Raiza The Storm Monarch, Mystical Space Typhoon,



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



(OOC: The Black writing your using is hard to read since my background is also Black, also I have already drawed 7)

OOC: You will Draw 21


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 2, 2010)

(OOC: Ah, sorry. I'll just use regular color then.)

Edmund watched as his Gil Garth failed to punch through the defenses of a...frog? Apparently, with 200 defense points to boot. He could only grind his teeth as the repelled attack took out some of his life points. He drew his own card, and looked at his options.

"Well, since I can't use Gil Garth, I think I'll use summon else! By tributing Gil Garth, I can play my Summoned Skull in attack mode!" He watched as his Gil Garth de-materialized and a giant skull field appeared on the field, raoring with a treacherous sound of rage. "Now Summoned Skull, attack her Dupe Frog!" 

The fiend charged electricity in his bone claws, before directing the attack at the Dupe Frog. "Afterwards, I end my turn."


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



None




*Field Card Zone*
None​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
*Monster Card Zone 1*
Summoned Skull
2500/1200​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4*
*Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5*
*Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Gil Garth




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Tri-Horned Dragon
Archfiend Soldier
Knight of the Red Lotus
Dark Valkyria
Dark Factory of Mass Production





*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



None



(39)


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 2, 2010)

Standing up he brushed off his clothes and grabbed his duel disk and duffel bag. Walking over to Kenshiro he did a sup nod toward his direction and stood a few feet away. "Uhh hey. That was pretty good dueling there man. You wanna pass some time and duel against me?" Jamie dropped his duffel bag to the ground and slipped on his duel disk. Then stuck his cards into the holder. "Your the best duelist I've seen for a pretty good while so, lets see how good I stack up against you." he sat there waiting for Kenshiro's response.

(OOC:  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNtJOgs10d0[/YOUTUBE])


----------



## Bertelsen (Aug 2, 2010)

"Your playing rather cautious don't you think? Oh well it's my go." Bert draws another card. "Alright I summon Luster Dragon in attack mode! Then I end my turn. "

Extra Deck:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A 



Field Card Zone 
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Spell Card Zone 1

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mirror Force



Monster Card Zone 1
Spear Dragon 1900/0​
Spell Card Zone 2
Monster Card Zone 2
Luster Dragon 1900/1600​
Spell Card Zone 3
Monster Card Zone 3​
Spell Card Zone 4
Monster Card Zone 4​
Spell Card Zone 5
Monster Card Zone 5


Graveyard:
*Spoiler*: __ 



  Negate Attack 




Hand:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Monster Reborn
Barrel Dragon
Fusion Gate
Polymerization
Gaia the Fierce Knight
Buster Blader




Removed From Play: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 N/A 



(16)


----------



## Gig (Aug 2, 2010)

An grinned “Just what I wanted, when Dupe Frog is sent to the graveyard I can search my deck and add 1 Frog monster to my hand” An placed her hand in front of her deck and the duel disk responded ejecting a single card into her 2 fingers An held the card up “I'm going to add Swap Frog to my hand” 

“Now my turn” drawing her card she looked at it for a few moments before putting it to the side of her hand it was a powerful card indeed her most powerful to be exact but it was not needed at this moment in time.

“It's time for me to start going on the offensive” An declared “I'll first summon Swap Frog in attack mode” A giant Yellow and Red Frog appeared in front of An unlike the previous Dupe Frog this one looked far more grumpy and serious 

“I'll now activate its effect to send my Ronintoadin from my deck to the Graveyard” An again held her hand in front of her duel disk and awaited for the disk to eject her Ronintoadin into her hand 

“I'll cya later” An said as she placed the card strait into the Graveyard. 

“Now I'll activate my Ronintoadin's effect by removing my Dupe Frog from play I can special summon him, though he won't be here for long,” A large light blue toad wielding a Katana soon spawned next to the Swap Frog.

”I'll now activate my Enemy Controller I hope you know what it does” An said with an amused grin “By sacrificing my newly summoned Ronintoadin I can forcefully take control of one of your monster for the rest of the turn” 
An explained as she placed the Enemy Controller into the spell zone “Now since you only have 1 monster, I'll be taking your Summoned Skull” 
As soon as she finished  speaking Ronintoadin vanished from the field it was a minor loss though as it was soon replaced by Edmund's summoned skull.

“Since you have no defenses left I'll attack you directly with both your Summoned Skull and my Swap Frog” An pointed towards Edmund and her monsters attacked opening its month Swap Frog launched its tongue quickly towards Edmund like a whip slapping him in the face and inflicting 1000 points of damage, This was not the end of the assault though Summoned Skull raised it's arms towards, Edmund and launched its own powerful lighting attack at its former  master inflicting a further 2500 damage. 

Edmund: 300

“I'll now use Swap Frogs effect to bring it back to my hand and I'll end my turn” 


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Treacherous Trap Hole


*Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Ronintoadin, Enemy Controller




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Enemy Controller, Battle Fader, Raiza The Storm Monarch, Mystical Space Typhoon, Swap Frog, Light and Darkness Dragon



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



Dupe Frog



(OOC: Draw 13)


----------



## Candy (Aug 2, 2010)

Kenshiro looked down at mitsu, "Dont worry, just because you lost to me doesnt mean your're a bad duelist; its just means Im that much better then everyone else. I hope we can still be freinds." said kenshiro with a slight smile. He then turned around to see and hear another person offer him a duel, "Well then, if you want to be challenged, then Ill give you something!"

((9 12 38 24 3 7))


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Explosive Magician
Tempest Magician




Spell Card Zone 1

*Spoiler*: __ 



Diffusion Wave-Motion


Monster Card Zone 1
Attack
Skilled Dark Magician
(1900/1700)
(! SC)​
Spell Card Zone 2

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rivalry of Warlords


Monster Card Zone 2
Attack
Crusader of Endymion
(1900(+600)/1200)​
Spell Card Zone 3

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sakuretsu Armor


Monster Card Zone 3
Attack
Witch of the Black Rose
(1700/1200)

Monster Card Zone 4
Attack
Arcanite Magician
(400(+3000)/1800)
(3 SC)​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Silent Magician LV0
Dark Eradicator Warlock
Dark Magician


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 2, 2010)

Drawing, Kinzey studied his cards. Yes, he could pull it of. The only unknown factor was that facedown. The last one had ended his battle phase, and this one- it could be the same, worthless, or worse. He would have to do something about it.

"I summon Geomancer of the Ice Barrier, set 1 card, and sacrifice Geomancer of the Ice Barrier and Royal Magical Library! Come forth from the Earth! Strong as diamond, solid as granite, versatile as salt! Synchro Summon, Arcanite Magician!" A tall, purple skinned magician apeared, clad in spikey purple and white armor and bearing a green staff with a yellow orb. "I place 2 SC on him, increasing his attack by 2000! Then I remove a spell counter from Skilled Dark Magician to use Arcanite Magician's ability, destroying your facedown card. Then I place 1 spell counter on AM by CoE's effect. I'll attack your monsters with AM and CoE (-2100), then attack you directly with everyone else (-3600)! End duel".

Kinzey: 4000
Bert: -1700


----------



## Cooli (Aug 2, 2010)

During the boat ride, Roman met a lot of the other students, making friends with most of them. Though when he wasn't seen talking to the others, he was off in some isolated corner by himself, either reading or jotting down notes. By the time they made it to the Academy, Roman had notes and information on just about everyone on the boat. When it came time to be sorted into his dorm, Roman waited patiently until it was his turn to duel. He watched intently on the other duels, jotting down notes and other information about the other students, their decks, and other useful information he could use in the future. In order to become the best, one has to thoroughly study the competition, one of the many things Roman was good at.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 2, 2010)

(OOC: Shouldn't I be at 4300? And not 300? 

Also, draw 37)

Endmund watched as the girl played out her moves. She was using these weird toad cards, ones he's never heard of before. But the combo she set up with them was good, and soon enough, he was hit in the face by a toad tongue, followed by a lightning strike of his own. He grunted in pain, watching his life points go down faster than he figured. 

This girl was good.

At the end of her turn, due to Enemy Controller's effect, his Summoned Skull returned to his side of the field as he drew his next card. Not a very powerful card, but it comes in handy.

"I'll summon my Insect Knight in attack mode!" He slammed his card on his duel disk, watching a grotesque insect in knight's armor appear before him. Not one of his most appealing cards, but its large attack power gets the job done. "Now, I'll attack you directly with Insect Knight and Summoned Skull!"

The insect lunged forward, raising his sword and ready to chop down on the now defenseless opponent. The Summoned Skull readied another lightning bolt, before firing at at the girl as well. "I'll end my turn there."



*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



None




*Field Card Zone*
None​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
*Monster Card Zone 1*
Summoned Skull
2500/1200​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
*Monster Card Zone 2*
Insect Knight
1900/1500​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4*
*Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5*
*Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Gil Garth




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Tri-Horned Dragon
Archfiend Soldier
Knight of the Red Lotus
Dark Valkyria
Dark Factory of Mass Production





*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



None


----------



## Gig (Aug 2, 2010)

“Don't get ahead of your self do you think I'd leave my self open to a direct attack” An Interrupted as Edmund declared his attacks “I activate the effect of Battle Fader that I've had in my hand since the start of our match” An showed Edmund the card and then placed it onto her duel disk almost instantly a small bat like creature with a bell appeared on the field in front of Edmund's creatures ringing it's church sounding bell which instantly repelled both of the incoming attacks. 

“When my opponent declares a direct attack I can special summon Battle Fader and it instantly ends the battle phase” An said with a smile she'd been holding on to Battle Fader since the start of the match just incase. “You see my deck does not use many Traps it actually only contains one which I shall now use at your turns end phase” An pointed towards her face down card “Since the start of our duel every move you've made has gone exactly how I wanted it to go now I'll clear your field and end our duel activate Treacherous Trap Hole” As she declared its name a large hole opened up below both of Edmund's Monsters and swallowed them both whole Edmund was defenseless.

“Now I believe it is my turn” An casually drew her next card not even paying attention to what she drew it didn't matter now she had all but won this duel “I summon Swap Frog in attack position” 
As she had done in her previous turn An summoned forth the large Yellow and Red Frog again and just like before it looked just as grumpy “It was a fun duel but every duel has to end eventually now Swap Frog finish him attack directly” An ordered as she pointed towards Edmund it was over now unless Edmund had his own Battle Fader or similar creature he'd be finished, but it was unlikely that he had one at all and even if he did he would of most likely used it last turn when An's last assault was launched. Opening it's mouth Swap Frog again launched its tongue towards Edmund and slapped him in the face for a second time signaling the end of there duel. 

“That's game” An said with a grin as she recovered her deck from the duel disk taking a few moments to reorganize it before placing it back into her deck box where it would remain safe.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 2, 2010)

Edmund's attack was halted. What was that card in her hand? Before he could make a guess, he heard the words "Battle Fader" and a giant bat with a pendelum on its bottom appeared on the field. Both his Insect Knight and Summoned Skull were frozen; in a flash, they were back in their original positions, unable to attack. 

"So that's your plan, huh? Well, it won't protect you for long! Next turn, I'll destroy and your life points." But he was in for another surprise. A hole appeared under both of his monsters, destroying them instantly. Moving the cards to the graveyard, he could do only one thing: end his turn.

No monsters, no magic or trap cards; it was easy for the girl to capitalize, and she did. The Swap Frog attacked him directly, and Edmund fell on one knee, his life points down to zero. 

_I lost without dealing a single bit of damage..._

He picked himself up, and dusted off his clothing. His face showed a split second emotion of sadness, but it was quickly overridden by his usual solemn face. He nodded slowly. "Congrats. I hope you enjoy the scenery."


----------



## Gig (Aug 2, 2010)

“Don't worry I will” An replied with a smile “At least until someone else disturbs me” An laughed for a second at her own comment  “We should duel some other time after we've been issued dorms maybe next time thing will be different” An suggested smiling all the time she loved winning especially after everything went just how she planned  'This place is wonderful I wonder how good everyone else is I guess I'll find out eventually' An thought to herself as she turned around to gaze at the academy “I wonder where we'll get placed?”


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 2, 2010)

"Ok well to get things started off I draw one card and set a two spell cards down and end my turn. You go." he scratched the back of his head and waited nonchalantly. 


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ordeal of a Traveler


*Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ring of Destruction


*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*
​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Swords of Revealing Light, Exxod-Master of The Guard, A Feather of the Phoenix, United We Stand   


​
(ur hand(5, 34, 40, 25, 12, 15 ))


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 2, 2010)

He thought about it for a moment. How were they going to be issued dorms? When were the test duels? While he didn't particularly care about which dorm he went into, but the higher dorms probably have better facilities of research, which are vital to his search. "Well, you played me like a fiddle. Wouldn't be surprised if you get into the upper dorms." 

He paused for a moment. "Hey, what was with those Toad cards? I never seen them before."


----------



## Candy (Aug 2, 2010)

"My turn, Draw." kenshiro then glanced at his hand, "I now play luster dragon and attack you directly, leaving your Life points at 2100!" Kenshiro then stoop emotionless while looking at his opponent. "I now set 2 cards, turn end." 


Extra Deck:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A 



Field Card Zone 
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Spell Card Zone 1

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mirror Force




*Spoiler*: __ 



Metal Reflect Slime



Monster Card Zone 1
​
Spell Card Zone 2
Monster Card Zone 2
Luster Dragon
1900/1600​
Spell Card Zone 3
Monster Card Zone 3​
Spell Card Zone 4
Monster Card Zone 4​
Spell Card Zone 5
Monster Card Zone 5


Graveyard:​

Hand:  
*Spoiler*: __ 




Archfiend Soldier
Lightning Vortex
Luster Dragon
Shield Wing






Removed From Play: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 N/A 



((21))


----------



## Cooli (Aug 2, 2010)

kinzey said:


> Drawing, Kinzey studied his cards. Yes, he could pull it of. The only unknown factor was that facedown. The last one had ended his battle phase, and this one- it could be the same, worthless, or worse. He would have to do something about it.
> 
> "I summon Geomancer of the Ice Barrier, set 1 card, and sacrifice Geomancer of the Ice Barrier and Royal Magical Library! Come forth from the Earth! Strong as diamond, solid as granite, versatile as salt! Synchro Summon, Arcanite Magician!" A tall, purple skinned magician apeared, clad in spikey purple and white armor and bearing a green staff with a yellow orb. "I place 2 SC on him, increasing his attack by 2000! Then I remove a spell counter from Skilled Dark Magician to use Arcanite Magician's ability, destroying your facedown card. Then I place 1 spell counter on AM by CoE's effect. I'll attack your monsters with AM and CoE (-2100), then attack you directly with everyone else (-3600)! End duel".
> 
> ...



A small one-man applaud could be heard after Kinzey won his duel That was some nice dueling kid, though now I would like to take my chances dueling with you he walked over to Kinzey and extended his hand for a handshake, and then he introduced himself My name is Roman Roublard. I don't believe we had a chance to meet on the boat, so now I would like to take this duel as a chance to get to know you a bit. So what do you say, will you accept my challenge and honor me with a duel? he had a slight smile on his face, looking as friendly as ever.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 2, 2010)

"Uhh no. I activate Ordeal of the traveler." 
One face down card sits up. "Ok. You've got to select one card in my hand and call out what it is. If you get it wrong. Your monster goes back into your hand." He held up his hand. "Ok choose."

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
Ordeal of a Traveler*Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ring of Destruction


*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*
​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Swords of Revealing Light, Exxod-Master of The Guard, A Feather of the Phoenix, United We Stand   


​


----------



## Candy (Aug 2, 2010)

Kenshiro thought for a few seconds, _I know that he didnt play a monster, and he played 2 trap cards, so that must mean he just has magic cards_. Kenshiro then pointed at his opponent, "I choose magic! Now what was it." Said kenshiro nonchalantly.


----------



## Gig (Aug 2, 2010)

“You want to know about my Frog cards?” An said with a somewhat shocked expression while she turned around to look at Edmund not wanting to be in polite by having her back turned while she talked to him 
“Most people just think there really weak” An paused for a moment “Well maybe they are but they work really well together, they may not have high attack points but they sure do make up for it with all there special abilities and not to mention there incredible defenses” An explained  
“You know my dad gave them me ages ago when I first started playing they where some of my first duel monsters cards some of my favorites to, it took me awhile to get used to them but I did that's why I'm here” An grinned “Maybe next time you'll get to see some more of my cards you realize my deck is not all Frogs and Toads my deck has loads of secrets”


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 2, 2010)

Kinzey sighed at this second challenger. "I don't really have a choice, do I?" he mumble to himself meekly, and then said loud enough for him to hear "Nice to meet you Roman. I'll duel you. My name's Kinzey. You can go first. Let's just do this quick, okay? This'll be my third duel today, and somehow I'm exhausted from playing card games".

((10, 26, 33, 5, 15, 37))


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 2, 2010)

"Ehh"  Jamie's life points dropped down to 1900 after his opponents Luster Dragon attacked him. "Ok I draw" he drew a card and then set it down in a spell area face down. Then.."I activate Swords of revealing light" he placed the card down face up. "Ok your turn"




*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
Ordeal of a Traveler*Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ring of Destruction


*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Judgment of Anubis


*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4*Swords of Revealing Light *Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*
​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



 Exxod-Master of The Guard, A Feather of the Phoenix, United We Stand   


​ ((28))


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 2, 2010)

Edmund nodded. "I guess I overestimated the power of my cards. And I don't think I even saw some of your best cards, so if they are as good as you say, it can be quite the deck dealer. You're dad was a smart man." Edmund drifted his voice off at the last remark, and took a look at his own deck. He didn't put too much effort into it; something simple and effective to take with him for now. But after seeing this girl's deck, he'll have to make a few modifications.


----------



## Cooli (Aug 2, 2010)

kinzey said:


> Kinzey sighed at this second challenger. "I don't really have a choice, do I?" he mumble to himself meekly, and then said loud enough for him to hear "Nice to meet you Roman. I'll duel you. My name's Kinzey. You can go first. Let's just do this quick, okay? This'll be my third duel today, and somehow I'm exhausted from playing card games".
> 
> ((10, 26, 33, 5, 15, 37))



Nice to meet you Kinzey. Wonderful! And thank you for allowing me the pleasure of going first. Should we ever have another duel, I will allow you the honor of beginning With that, Roman took out his deck and duel disk from his bag. He shuffled his deck and placed it in his dd. Now let's begin. I draw. he takes a moment to look at his hand

*Spell Card Zone 1*
Card Trader *Monster Card Zone 1*
Attack Mode
Machina Sniper
(1800/800)​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*
​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Limiter Removal, Solidarity, Machina Fortress, Red Gadget


​
I'll start things off light. First I'll activate the Spell Card, Card Trader. Then I'll summon Machina Sniper in attack mode. I'll end my turn with that.


11, 34, 40, 6, 23, 17


----------



## Candy (Aug 2, 2010)

Kenshiro winched a little at the magic card that was played, but he wasn't finished. "Now, I activate metal reflect slime." The slime then appeared on the field in all its shininess, "But enough of that, I sacrifice that to play JINZO! All your trap cards are useless now" said kenshiro as the monster was summoned onto the field. "Turn end."

Extra Deck:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A 



Field Card Zone 
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Spell Card Zone 1

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mirror Force



Monster Card Zone 1
Jinzo​
Spell Card Zone 2
Monster Card Zone 2
Luster Dragon
1900/1600​
Spell Card Zone 3
Monster Card Zone 3​
Spell Card Zone 4
Monster Card Zone 4​
Spell Card Zone 5
Monster Card Zone 5


Graveyard:
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Metal reflect slime  




Hand:  
*Spoiler*: __ 




Archfiend Soldier
Lightning Vortex
Luster Dragon
Shield Wing






Removed From Play: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 N/A 



((19))


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 2, 2010)

Drawing his next card he just sat there..."Man this sucks. Well its your turn then."



*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
Ordeal of a Traveler*Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ring of Destruction


*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Judgment of Anubis


*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4*Swords of Revealing Light *Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*
​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



 Exxod-Master of The Guard, A Feather of the Phoenix, United We Stand, Lightning Vortex   


​
((36))


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Explosive Magician
Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician


*Field Card Zone*
Secret Village of the Spellcasters​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lightning Vortex


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Defence
Geomancer of the Ice Barrier
(800/*1200*)​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Crusader of Endymion
Royal Magical Library




Kinzey drew his hand, mumbling "I'm sorry for what I must do".

"I summon Geomancer of the Ice Barrier in defence mode! Then I play the field spell, Secret Village of the Spellcasters. Because I have a spellcaster on the field, you can't use spell cards. Next I'll set 1 card. Now I'll activate Reload, discarding my hand and drawing the same number of cards. Then I'll end my turn".

Kinzey: 4000
Roman: 4000

((13 for draw, 30 if you use Card Trader)).


----------



## Candy (Aug 2, 2010)

"I play archfiend solder, turn end."

Extra Deck:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A 



Field Card Zone 
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Spell Card Zone 1

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mirror Force



Monster Card Zone 1
Jinzo
2400/1500​
Spell Card Zone 2
Monster Card Zone 2
Luster Dragon
1900/1600​
Spell Card Zone 3
Monster Card Zone 3
Archfiend Soldier
1900/1500​
Spell Card Zone 4
Monster Card Zone 4​
Spell Card Zone 5
Monster Card Zone 5


Graveyard:
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Metal reflect slime  




Hand:  
*Spoiler*: __ 




Lightning Vortex
Shield Wing
Lightning Vortex





Removed From Play: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 N/A 




((23))


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 2, 2010)

Drawing his next card he just put it on the field face down in defense position. "Alrighty then its your turn now."


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
Ordeal of a Traveler*Monster Card Zone 1* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Golem Sentry
 800 atk/1800 Def


​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ring of Destruction


*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Judgment of Anubis


*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4*Swords of Revealing Light *Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*
​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



 Exxod-Master of The Guard, A Feather of the Phoenix, United We Stand, Lightning Vortex   


​
((18))


----------



## Candy (Aug 2, 2010)

"Draw, turn end."

Extra Deck:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A 



Field Card Zone 
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Spell Card Zone 1

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mirror Force



Monster Card Zone 1
Jinzo
2400/1500​
Spell Card Zone 2
Monster Card Zone 2
Luster Dragon
1900/1600​
Spell Card Zone 3
Monster Card Zone 3
Archfiend Soldier
1900/1500​
Spell Card Zone 4
Monster Card Zone 4​
Spell Card Zone 5
Monster Card Zone 5


Graveyard:
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Metal reflect slime  




Hand:  
*Spoiler*: __ 




Lightning Vortex
Shield Wing
Lightning Vortex
Magic cylinder 




Removed From Play: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 N/A 




OOC: On your turn, Swords of revealing light is gonna be over. 

((13))


----------



## Cooli (Aug 3, 2010)

Well, that Field Spell will pose a problem in the future. I draw. he took a moment to look at the card he just drew This will come in handy a bit later. Now, I'll summon Red Gadget in Attack Mode. Using Red Gadget's effect, I am able to add one Yellow Gadget ((8)) to my hand. Next, by discarding my Yellow Gadget and Machina Fortress to my Graveyard, I'm am able to activate Machina Fortress's effect which allows him to special summon himself from the Graveyard to the Field. Now, my Red gadget will attack your Geomancer. Then my Machina Sniper and Machina Fortress will attack you directly, for game 


*Spell Card Zone 1*
Card Trader *Monster Card Zone 1*
Attack Mode
Machina Sniper
(1800/800)​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
Attack Mode
RedGadget
(1300/1500)​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*
Attack Mode
Machina Fortress
(2500/1600)​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Yellow Gadget




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Limiter Removal, Solidarity, Machina Armored Unit


​
Roman: 4000
Kinzey: -300


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 3, 2010)

Jamie drew his next card then the swords of revealing light expired."Alrighty then, cool. Swords of revealing light goes to the graveyard. I activate this spell card also." He laid down a card and it appeared infornt of him. "Lightning vortex." He discarded one card from his hand to the graveyard. "Now this card's effect destroys all of your face up monsters." After using the card he put it in the Graveyard as well. "Then I end my turn by laying down one card." A card appeared in one of the spell areas. 


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
Ordeal of a Traveler*Monster Card Zone 1* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Golem Sentry
 800 atk/1800 Def


​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ring of Destruction


*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Judgment of Anubis


*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Magic Cylinder


 *Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5* *Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Lightning Vortex, Exxod-Master of The Guard, Swords of Revealing Light 




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



 A Feather of the Phoenix, United We Stand   


​
Life points: 2100

((1))


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 3, 2010)

Kinzey laughed at his bad luck, saying "Good duel. If there's a next time, I hope I can actually get a fighting chance". He walked away contemplating. True, he was a bit annoyed that he had lost so easily, but he was also happy. He had finally lost, and now knew how to improve his deck and strategies. There were a couple places he'd come up short and he aimed to fix all of them.


----------



## Cooli (Aug 3, 2010)

kinzey said:


> Kinzey laughed at his bad luck, saying "Good duel. If there's a next time, I hope I can actually get a fighting chance". He walked away contemplating. True, he was a bit annoyed that he had lost so easily, but he was also happy. He had finally lost, and now knew how to improve his deck and strategies. There were a couple places he'd come up short and he aimed to fix all of them.



Well....that was a bit unexpected. he said with a confused /sweatdrop look I was sure that facedown would have hindered me in some kind of way, but anyway I look forward to our next duel. I'm sure that with a bit of editing, you'll be a threat to contend with in the future. When Kinzey turned and walked away, Roman did the same. _"I was hoping for a better fight"_ he thought to himself _"No matter. I got what I needed from earlier and that small encounter"_ he pulled out his little pad and jotted down a few notes. Now then, whom should I speak with next? he said with a big smile, working his way to another group of duelists.


----------



## Candy (Aug 3, 2010)

KEnshiro kept his calm as he drew the next card in his deck, "My turn, Draw. Useless! I play another archfiend solider! now attack his face-down monster." The  beast ran up to the face down card and slashed its huge sword down on the golem sentry. "Its to bad, if I had let it live, you would have used its flip affect. I set one card and end my turn."

Extra Deck:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A 



Field Card Zone 
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Spell Card Zone 1

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mirror Force



​
Spell Card Zone 2

*Spoiler*: __ 



Magic cylinder 



Monster Card Zone 2​
Spell Card Zone 3
Monster Card Zone 3
Archfiend Soldier
1900/1500​
Spell Card Zone 4
Monster Card Zone 4​
Spell Card Zone 5
Monster Card Zone 5


Graveyard:
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Metal reflect slime  




Hand:  
*Spoiler*: __ 




Lightning Vortex
Shield Wing
Lightning Vortex
Magic cylinder 




Removed From Play: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 N/A 



Me: 4000
Pervy: 2100

OOC: ((12))


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 3, 2010)

"I activate Magic Cylinder." Kenshiro's Archfiend soldier stops its attack and then Kenshiro looses 1900 life points. " Now were even. If thats it then I'll draw one card. Then flip my face down card and Golem Sentry's effect makes it so that when its flipped I get to send one of your monster cards back into your hand." Sends ArchFiend back to Kenshiro's hand. Then I activate A Feather of the Phoenix and Mage power. I'm moving my Exxod, Master of the Guard to the top of my deck after I discard one card from my hand. Jamie discarded United we stand to his graveyard. Then equipping Mage power (the card I just drew) to Golem Sentry. Making his Attack 2800 and his defense 3800.(Thinking to himself),_" He must have trap cards or something in store so I'm going to play this game defensively"_ I'm activating Golem Sentry's other effect and put him back into face-down defense position. Then I end my turn.


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
Ordeal of a Traveler*Monster Card Zone 1* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Golem Sentry
 2800 atk/3800 Def


​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ring of Destruction


*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Judgment of Anubis


*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4*Magic Cylinder-goes to graveyard- 
A Feather of the Phoenix-goes to graveyard as well after use-*Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5* Mage power (equipped to Golem Sentry)*Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



United we Stand, A Feather of the Phoenix, Magic Cylinder, Lightning Vortex, Swords of Revealing Light 




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



 N/A 


​
My Life points: 2100

Kenshiro's Life points: 2100
((8))

OOC: I'm drawing Exxod-Master of The Guard next turn.


----------



## Candy (Aug 4, 2010)

Kenshiro did fret at all, "My turn, draw. I discard shield wing to use lightning vortex, your powered up golem is now dead." said kenshiro as lighting blasted the sentry. "I play re-play my card again and attack directly! and as for your trap card, I choose magic #3." Kenshiro stayed calm and showed no emotion as his monster struck the boy, "Turn end."

Extra Deck:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A 



Field Card Zone 
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Spell Card Zone 1

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mirror Force



​
Spell Card Zone 2

*Spoiler*: __ 



Magic cylinder 



Monster Card Zone 2​
Spell Card Zone 3
Monster Card Zone 3
Archfiend Soldier
1900/1500​
Spell Card Zone 4
Monster Card Zone 4​
Spell Card Zone 5
Monster Card Zone 5


Graveyard:
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Metal reflect slime  




Hand:  
*Spoiler*: __ 




Lightning Vortex 
Gladiator Beast Andal



Removed From Play: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 N/A 



Me: 2100
Pervy: 200


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 4, 2010)

"Well I activate my trap card. Ring of destruction" Scratching the back of his head one of the spell area cards sat up and a ring flew from the card and attached its self to his opponents monster then exploded. Both of their life points went down to 200. "Ehh, that sucked. Then I draw a card(if its my turn)" Jamie drew one card. " I end my turn"

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
Ordeal of a Traveler*Monster Card Zone 1* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Golem Sentry
 800 atk/1800 Def


​
*Spell Card Zone 2*Ring of Destruction -goes to graveyard-*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Judgment of Anubis


*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



 Ring of Destruction, United we Stand, A Feather of the Phoenix, Magic Cylinder, Lightning Vortex, Swords of Revealing Light 




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



 Exxod-Master of The Guard, Mage power


​
My Life points: 200

Kenshiro's Life points: 200

((27))

OOC: I don't know the ruling on this. Is my monster still destroyed from the attack or do I still have it?


----------



## Candy (Aug 4, 2010)

"Draw, I play another monster, then play dark snake syndrome. This card will reduce our life points by 200 by each of my standby phases, and I think you know what that means. Turn end." 



Extra Deck:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A 



Field Card Zone 
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Spell Card Zone 1

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mirror Force



​
Spell Card Zone 2

*Spoiler*: __ 



Magic cylinder 



Monster Card Zone 2​
Spell Card Zone 3
Monster Card Zone 3
Gladiator Beast Adnal
1900/1500​
Spell Card Zone 4
Dark Snake Syndrome
Monster Card Zone 4​
Spell Card Zone 5
Monster Card Zone 5


Graveyard:
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Metal reflect slime  




Hand:  
*Spoiler*: __ 




Lightning Vortex 
Gladiator Beast Andal



Removed From Play: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 N/A 



Me: 200
Pervy: 200


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 4, 2010)

Jamie Drew one more card and smiled a little as he saw it wasn't one he needed. "Ehh alright then. I can see where this is going anyways. I end my turn and have this duel end out in a draw. Good game, buddy" The duel monsters and cards disappeared and he pulled out his deck and slid it back into his shirt pocket then slipped off his duel disk and walked over to his opponent. Smiling a little he extended his hand out to shake hands with Kenshiro. "My name is Jamie, nice to meet ya."


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
Ordeal of a Traveler*Monster Card Zone 1* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Golem Sentry
 800 atk/1800 Def


​
*Spell Card Zone 2*Ring of Destruction -goes to graveyard-*Monster Card Zone 2*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Moai Interceptor Cannons atk1100/def2000



*Spell Card Zone 3*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Judgment of Anubis


*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



 Ring of Destruction, United we Stand, A Feather of the Phoenix, Magic Cylinder, Lightning Vortex, Swords of Revealing Light 




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



 Exxod-Master of The Guard, Mage power


​


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 4, 2010)

*"Attention Students!"* Chancellor Britania's voice rang out. *"Your dorms have been decided. The following students are Slifer Red:

Kiara
Bert Eustace​
The following students are Ra Yellow:

Edmund Springfield
Roman Roublard
Kenshiro
Jamie Blevins
Enma Sawada
Mitsu Sakae​
The following students are Obelisk Blue:

Li An
Johan Sanft
Kinzey Warholic​
You're respective Dorm heads will bring you to your dorms and give you your rooms"*. On the stage behind him, Misa Amane waved cheerily, Lawliet Ryuzaki looked up momentarily from his slice of cake, gave a sloppy grin, and raised a hand lazily, and Light Yagami just nodded, unsmiling.

*"Classes start tomorrow. And welcome...to Duel Academy"*.

As the students began to disperse, he added *"Ah, my mistake; Enma Sawada is infact Slifer Red. Sorry son"*.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 4, 2010)

So he was Ra Yellow. Not bad, as he was expecting to be in Slifer Red. It wouldn't take as long for him to work his way up to Obelisk Blue, and a middle ground is a good way to hit the ground running. He nodded towards An, a congratulatory nod for making it into Obelisk Blue (though he wasn't surprised in the least), and walked over to where the Ra dorm head was. He was apparently eating cake.

"Edmund Springfield, Ra Yellow." He slipped his hands into his pockets, looking around for his other Ra Yellow classmates.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 4, 2010)

"Obelisk Blue, huh? I didn't think I'd do so well. Placing so high from the start is a little disheartening though. I can tell that I'm still a lot weaker than her. Just because I'm in the best dorm, doesn't mean zhat I am the best in zhat dorm. Maybe I should duel someone else, get vertrauen before classes start." 

As Johan spoke to himself, he knew he still had a bit before his room and clothes were ready, so it wasn't like he was in any kind of rush. He'd take it easy and throw in a duel or two before he headed to the dorm for orientation.

Johan managed to find a few duels going on, and one that seemed very close to ending. Johan was pretty good at predicting the number of turns left in a duel, however, most people would be able to tell that this duel had about a turn left. Both players had low life points and Dark Snake Syndrome was in play, meaning that when it's activation came by next, the game would end.


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 4, 2010)

_Obelisk Blue? _Kinzey thought. _I didn't think I'd be so lucky. Do? I really deserve this? I mean I just don't think I'm that good. Oh well, I'll soon be bumped down a dorm or two_.

Just then, Kinzey heard a few quiet voices:

_"He did so well!" said a female voice happily. "He'll go far".

"How can he go far," laughed a deep male voice, "If he's already in the best dorm?"

"Well...well...because shut up!" *clonk*

"Owww...that staff is sharp you know..."

"Well don't be mean to me then!"

"I was just...ugh, whatever, let's just fade away till we reveal ourselves thousands of posts later".

"So...we're just foreshadowing?"

"And fodder lines for more points"

"Aw..."_


----------



## Gig (Aug 4, 2010)

An listened carefully to the announcement *she felt pretty bad for the guy who'd been instantly demoted from Yellow to Red That was pretty mean to have his hopes striped away like that* An thought *Well at least I made it into Obelisk blue my self I bet dad is going to be thrilled when I ring him later, but for now maybe I'll try and find this Johan and Kinzey it be good to evaluate them for when I have to duel them my self* An thought as she walked off to go look for her new dorm mates


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 4, 2010)

After talking to Kenshiro abit Jamie walked over to his stuff and picked it up then headed over to his dorm's head guy. He waited next to someone else who was already up there. "Uhh, so wasup?" He scratched the back of his head a little and looked around some. "So when can I set my stuff down in the dorm or do we have to tour around the campus?"


----------



## Candy (Aug 4, 2010)

kinzey said:


> _Obelisk Blue? _Kinzey thought. _I didn't think I'd be so lucky. Do? I really deserve this? I mean I just don't think I'm that good. Oh well, I'll soon be bumped down a dorm or two_.
> 
> Just then, Kinzey heard a few quiet voices:
> 
> ...



Kenshiro was surprised that he didnt make obelisk blue, with all the wins he stacked up, he had expected to do better then this. Just then he turned his attention to a boy that was surrounded by a crowd of people that were muttering about how good he is, _Definitely an obelisk blue_ though kenshiro as his huge body pushed its way through the crowd. HE then looked down at the timid boy and prepared his duel disk, "Your're obelisk blue, right? Lets duel, Ill show you the difference in skill!"

(( 3, 33, 37, 23, 14, 18))


----------



## Cooli (Aug 4, 2010)

Gig said:


> An listened carefully to the announcement *she felt pretty bad for the guy who'd been instantly demoted from Yellow to Red That was pretty mean to have his hopes striped away like that* An thought *Well at least I made it into Obelisk blue my self I bet dad is going to be thrilled when I ring him later, but for now maybe I'll try and find this Johan and Kinzey it be good to evaluate them for when I have to duel them my self* An thought as she walked off to go look for her new dorm mates



Ra Yellow, eh? he took out his notepad and jotted something down. I guess I didn't make as big of an impact as I thought I did as he picked up his things and turned to go find his other dorm-mates, he accidentally bumped into someone, causing him to drop some of his books and notes. Ouch. he turned to see who it was he had bumped into I'm sorry. I didn't see you there. Hey... he took a minute to think when he saw the person's face You're An Li, aren't you? You're one of the people who have just been placed in the Obelisk Blue Dorm, correct? he spoke as he was bent down picking up his stuff. Once it was all collected, he stuck his hand out for a handshake. My name is Roman Roublard. It is a pleasure to meet you. after the two exchanged a few words, An was about to leave, but before she could, Roman asked a question Hey, while I have you for the moment, would you mind engaging in a duel with me? I'm somewhat unsatisfied with my dorm placement and want to see how I fair against someone who actually made it into the Obelisk Blue. So what do you say, will you accept?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 4, 2010)

"Is that the way you issue a challenge towards someone?" Johan got between Kinzey and Kenshiro. "How about you challenge someone a little closer to your weight class?" Even if there wouldn't be any violence, Johan could clearly discern this to be a situation of bullying. 

Even if the boy he was defending was a capable duelist, which he most certainly was, because the challenger had identified him as an Obelisk Blue, Johan would not stand for the man's overbearing attitude. What worried Johan was whether or not he was out of line. _Andere L?nder, andere Sitten._ This was a new environment and the customs were different than the ones he was used to, perhaps Johan who is acting like a degenerate.


----------



## Gig (Aug 4, 2010)

An paused for a moment “Erm... I was hoping to find my new dorm mates but I suppose I can duel you” An replied as she removed her deck from it's deck box and began shuffling “Be warned though I didn't make it into Obelisk Blue for nothing Roman" An said with a smile "since your the challenger I'll let you go first” An finished while she placed her shuffled deck into her duel disk

(OOC: Start with, 1, 10, 20, 30, 40, and draw into 7)


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 4, 2010)

"Fine, but let's be quick, okay?"

Drawing, Kinzey said "I play Pot of Greed and draw 2 cards. Then I set 3 cards and a monster and end my turn".


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Explosive Magician
Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lightning Vortex


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Def

*Spoiler*: __ 



Effect Veiler



*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sakuretsu Armor


*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rivalry of Warlords


*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Pot of Greed




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Dark Eradicator Warlock
Chaos Sorcerer
Dark Magician



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Kinzey: 4000
Kenshiro: 4000

(7 11 17 23 29 34)


----------



## Candy (Aug 4, 2010)

"My turn, Draw." Kenshiro grinned, "I Special summon cyber dragon with 2100 attack! then set one monster, I then play 2 cards face down and end my turn."

Extra Deck:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A 



Field Card Zone 
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Spell Card Zone 1

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mirror Force



Cyber Dragon
2100 Atk​
Spell Card Zone 2

*Spoiler*: __ 



Magic Cylinder 




Monster Card Zone 2

*Spoiler*: __ 



Slate Warrior



Spell Card Zone 3
Monster Card Zone 3​
Spell Card Zone 4

Monster Card Zone 4​
Spell Card Zone 5
Monster Card Zone 5


Graveyard:​

Hand:  
*Spoiler*: __ 




Gene-Warped Warwolf
Beast King Barbaros





Removed From Play: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 N/A 




((38))


----------



## Cooli (Aug 4, 2010)

Gig said:


> An paused for a moment ?Erm... I was hoping to find my new dorm mates but I suppose I can duel you? An replied as she removed her deck from it's deck box and began shuffling ?Be warned though I didn't make it into Obelisk Blue for nothing Roman" An said with a smile "since your the challenger I'll let you go first? An finished while she placed her shuffled deck into her duel disk
> 
> (OOC: Start with, 1, 10, 20, 30, 40, and draw into 7)



Wonderful! Oh, and I assure you, I won't take you lightly, and thank you for allowing me the pleasure of going first. he takes out his deck and duel disk. he shuffles his deck and then places it in his dd. Now let's begin. I draw! He takes a moment to look at his hand. First, I summon Red Gadget in Attack mode. Using his effect, I am allowed to add one Yellow Gadget ((8)) to my hand. Next, I'll place two cards facedown and end my turn.



*Spoiler*: _Spell Card Zone 1_ 




Changing Destiny


 *Monster Card Zone 1*
Attack Mode
Red Gadget
1300/1500​

*Spoiler*: _Spell Card Zone 2_ 




Compulsory Evacuation Device



*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*
​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Roll Out!, Machina Soldier, Swords of Revealing Light, Yellow Gadget


​
Roman: 4000
An: 4000





2, 6, 11, 23, 33, 40


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 4, 2010)

Kinzey smiled, saying "I activate Rivalry of Warlords. Now we each destroy monsters until we only control 1 monster type. Then I summon Skilled Dark Magician and end my turn.".


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Explosive Magician
Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lightning Vortex


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Def

*Spoiler*: __ 



Effect Veiler



*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sakuretsu Armor


*Monster Card Zone 2*
Atk
Skilled Dark Magician​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
Rivalry of Warlords*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Pot of Greed




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Dark Eradicator Warlock
Chaos Sorcerer
Dark Magician



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Kinzey: 4000
Kenshiro: 4000

(12)


----------



## Gig (Aug 4, 2010)

“A solid opening move” An commented as she drew her sixth card *He must be playing 1 for 1 Gadgets he plans on out lasting me, the problem is what variant is he playing* An thought to her self as she thought about her next move. “I activate Soul Exchange on your Red Gadget” 

(OOC: Do you have a response)


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 4, 2010)

Drake walked through the island where Duel Academy was located. He was late having missed the duels deciding what dorm you would get. It wasn't his fault though. There were some guys blocking his way to the boat and only by fighting them would he get through. He did though he missed the boat and had to wait for the next boat which made him late. Now he didn't know what to do. What dorm would he be put in?  He thought of other questions as he continued walking through the woods.


----------



## Gig (Aug 4, 2010)

?A solid opening move? An commented as she drew her sixth card *He must be playing 1 for 1 Gadgets he plans on out lasting me, the problem is what variant is he playing* An thought to her self as she though about her next move. ?I activate Soul Exchange on your Red Gadget? An waited for a few moments for her opponent to respond before continuing with her turn ?Now I shall summon Substitoad and I'll activate it's special effect by sacrificing your Red Gadget I can special summon 1 Frog Monster from my deck? picking up her deck she placed a Treeborn Frog on the duel disk 

?I'll now tribute my newly summoned Treeborn Frog to summon another Treeborn Frog, I'll then tribute that Treeborn Frog, to summon a Swap Frog and I'll use Swap Frog effect to send Ronintoadin to the graveyard, I'll now Tribute that  Swap Frog for another Swap Frog and I'll use it's effect to send a Substitoad to the Graveyard, then I'll tribute that Swap Frog or my last  Swap Frog and I'll use its effect to send my last Substitoad to the graveyard? An paused a moment to take a breathe and to allow her opponent to take in all the information she had just provided 
?I will now remove from play a swap Frog to special summon Ronintoadin I'll then Tribute to special summon Dupe Frog in defense, now finally I'll bring Swap Frog back to my hand this allow me to normal summon a second time this turn as long as I summon a Frog, I summon Dupe Frog in attack? An smiled at her opponent ?Just to let you know while there are 2  face up Dupe Frogs on the field you can't attack me, since I'm not allowed to attack the turn I activate Soul Exchange I end my turn?


Extra Deck:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A 



Field Card Zone 
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Spell Card Zone 1
Monster Card Zone : Face Up Attack

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dupe Frog


​
Spell Card Zone 2
Monster Card Zone 2:
Face Up Attack

*Spoiler*: __ 



Substitoad



Spell Card Zone 3
Monster Card Zone 3: Face Up Defense

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dupe Frog


​
Spell Card Zone 4
Monster Card Zone 4:​
Spell Card Zone 5
Monster Card Zone 5


Graveyard:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Treeborn Frog, Treeborn Frog, Ronintoadin, Swap Frog, Substitoad, Substitoad 




Hand:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Soul Exchange, Enemy Controller, Enemy Controller, Light and Darkness Dragon, Swap Frog




Removed From Play:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Swap Frog 



OOC: Draw 24


----------



## Candy (Aug 4, 2010)

"Now I willingly destroy my cyber dragon according to your cards effect. Draw, I now flip face up slate warrior, and due to his flip effect his attack is increased from 1900 to 2400. Now attack!" Slate warrior then lunged at the mere human, and tor it to pieces.  
.
.
.
"Turn end."  

Extra Deck:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A 



Field Card Zone 
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Spell Card Zone 1

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mirror Force



​
Spell Card Zone 2

*Spoiler*: __ 



Magic Cylinder 




Monster Card Zone 2
Slate Warrior
2400/900​
Spell Card Zone 3
Monster Card Zone 3​
Spell Card Zone 4

Monster Card Zone 4​
Spell Card Zone 5
Monster Card Zone 5


Graveyard:​

Hand:  
*Spoiler*: __ 




Gene-Warped Warwolf
Beast King Barbaros
Gladiator beast andal




Removed From Play: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 N/A 




((30))

Kinzey: 3500
Candy: 4000


----------



## Cooli (Aug 4, 2010)

Well now, that was a lot for one turn. I draw. he looked at the card he drew and smiled a bit Well since I can't attack while you control two Dupe Frog's, I'll activate my Compulsory Evacuation Device, and will send your face up defense Dupe Frog back to your hand. Next, I'll summon Machina Soldier in Attack Mode. Using his effect, I am able to special summon one Machina type monster from my hand. Say hello to Machina Sniper. Since you now only control one Dupe Frog, that means I am able to attack you now. Machina Soldier, attack her Dupe Frog The mechanized soldier used it's blade arm to slice the frog in two. However, since Substitoad prevents Frog monsters from being destroyed, the Dupe Frog reformed Now, my Machina Sniper will attack your Dupe Frog as well. This monster charged it's shoulder mounted gun and took aim. Once locked on, it fired a shot at the frog, blasting it backwards. Also, due to Machina Sniper's effect, you cannot attack another Machina monster, except Machina Sniper. Now I shall end my turn

1600-100= -1500
1800-100= -1700



*Spoiler*: _Spell Card Zone 1_ 




Changing Destiny


 *Monster Card Zone 1*
Attack Mode
Machina Soldier
1600/1500​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Compulsory Evacuation Device
*Monster Card Zone 2*
Attack Mode
Machina Sniper
1800/800​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Red Gadget




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Roll Out!, Swords of Revealing Light, Yellow Gadget


​
Roman: 4000
An: 800




17


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 4, 2010)

"I activate Sakuretsu Armor, destroying your slate warrior. My turn". Kinzey draws. "I set 1 card, and sacrifice both of my monsters to summon Dark Magician, which I sacrifice to special summon Dark Eradicator Warlock. Then I remove from play the two monsters in my graveyard to special summon Chaos Sorcerer, who I'll attack you with!"


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Explosive Magician
Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lightning Vortex


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Defence
Dark Eradicator Warlock
(2500/2100)​
*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sakuretsu Armor (that I just drew)


*Monster Card Zone 2*
Attack
Chaos Sorcerer
(2300/2000)​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
Rivalry of Warlords*Monster Card Zone 3*​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



N/A



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



Skilled Dark Magician
Effect Veiler


----------



## Candy (Aug 4, 2010)

Kenshrio put his hand out and raised his finger as if to say 'naughty' "naughty', "I activate magical cylinders, and send your attack back at you dealing 2300 points of damage directly to you." Two cups appeared in front of kenshiro, one of them blocked the intense blast that had been flung at kenshiro, the second one threw the fierce attack back.

Kinzey: 1700
Candy: 4000


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 4, 2010)

Kinzey smiled. "Thought so. I end my turn".

((38))


----------



## Candy (Aug 4, 2010)

"Draw, I set one monster, turn end." said kenshiro with a calm face. 

Extra Deck:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A 



Field Card Zone 
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Spell Card Zone 1

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mirror Force



​
Spell Card Zone 2


Monster Card Zone 2

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gladiator beast andal



Spell Card Zone 3
Monster Card Zone 3​
Spell Card Zone 4

Monster Card Zone 4​
Spell Card Zone 5
Monster Card Zone 5


Graveyard:​

Hand:  
*Spoiler*: __ 




Gene-Warped Warwolf
Beast King Barbaros
Prime Material Dragon




Removed From Play: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 N/A 




OOC: Just wait til I get axe of despair 

((1))


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 4, 2010)

Kinzey Draws and ends his turn, saying nothing.


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Explosive Magician
Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lightning Vortex


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Defence
Dark Eradicator Warlock
(2500/2100)​
*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sakuretsu Armor (that I just drew)


*Monster Card Zone 2*
Attack
Chaos Sorcerer
(2300/2000)​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
Rivalry of Warlords*Monster Card Zone 3*​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Witch of the Black Rose



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



Skilled Dark Magician
Effect Veiler




((2))​


----------



## Candy (Aug 4, 2010)

"Draw! I sacrifice my face down monster to summon Prime Material Dragon, with its 2400 attack, it will attack your chaos mage! Turn end." 

Extra Deck:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A 



Field Card Zone 
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Spell Card Zone 1

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mirror Force



​
Spell Card Zone 2


Monster Card Zone 2
Prime Material Dragon
2400/2000​
Spell Card Zone 3
Monster Card Zone 3​
Spell Card Zone 4

Monster Card Zone 4​
Spell Card Zone 5
Monster Card Zone 5


Graveyard:​

Hand:  
*Spoiler*: __ 




Gene-Warped Warwolf
Beast King Barbaros
Gene-Warped Warwolf



Removed From Play: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 N/A 




OOC: Just wait til I get axe of despair 

((4))


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 4, 2010)

"I activate another Sakuretsu Armor, destroying your monster". Kinzey draws, summons Crusader of Endymion, puts DEW in Attack mode, and ends his turn.


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Explosive Magician
Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lightning Vortex


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Attack
Dark Eradicator Warlock
(2500/2100)​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
Attack
Chaos Sorcerer
(2300/2000)​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
Rivalry of Warlords*Monster Card Zone 3*
Attack
Crusader of Endymion
(1900/1200)​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Witch of the Black Rose



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



Skilled Dark Magician
Effect Veiler




((20))​


----------



## Candy (Aug 4, 2010)

"I summon another card face down, and play another card face down. turn end"

Extra Deck:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A 



Field Card Zone 
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Spell Card Zone 1

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mirror Force



​
Spell Card Zone 2

*Spoiler*: __ 



Metal Reflect Slime




Monster Card Zone 2

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gene-Warped Warwolf



Spell Card Zone 3
Monster Card Zone 3​
Spell Card Zone 4

Monster Card Zone 4​
Spell Card Zone 5
Monster Card Zone 5


Graveyard:​

Hand:  
*Spoiler*: __ 




Gene-Warped Warwolf
Beast King Barbaros



Removed From Play: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 N/A 




OOC: Just wait til I get axe of despair 

((5))[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 4, 2010)

Kinzey draws and ends his turn.


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Explosive Magician
Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lightning Vortex


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Attack
Dark Eradicator Warlock
(2500/2100)​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
Attack
Chaos Sorcerer
(2300/2000)​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
Rivalry of Warlords*Monster Card Zone 3*
Attack
Crusader of Endymion
(1900/1200)​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Witch of the Black Rose
Dark Magic Attack



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



Skilled Dark Magician
Effect Veiler



((32))


----------



## Candy (Aug 4, 2010)

"I summon another card face down, and play another card face down. turn end"

Extra Deck:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A 



Field Card Zone 
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Spell Card Zone 1

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mirror Force





*Spoiler*: __ 



Gene-Warped Warwolf



Spell Card Zone 2

*Spoiler*: __ 



Metal Reflect Slime




Monster Card Zone 2

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gene-Warped Warwolf



Spell Card Zone 3

*Spoiler*: __ 



Final Attack Orders



Monster Card Zone 3​
Spell Card Zone 4

Monster Card Zone 4​
Spell Card Zone 5
Monster Card Zone 5


Graveyard:​

Hand:  
*Spoiler*: __ 




Gene-Warped Warwolf
Beast King Barbaros




Removed From Play: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 N/A 




OOC: Just wait til I get axe of despair 

((6))


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 5, 2010)

Kinzey draws, sets a card, and ends his turn.


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Explosive Magician
Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lightning Vortex


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Attack
Dark Eradicator Warlock
(2500/2100)​
*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Call of the Haunted


*Monster Card Zone 2*
Attack
Chaos Sorcerer
(2300/2000)​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
Rivalry of Warlords*Monster Card Zone 3*
Attack
Crusader of Endymion
(1900/1200)

*Monster Card Zone 4*​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Dark Magic Attack
Witch of the Black Rose



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



Skilled Dark Magician
Effect Veiler



((40))


----------



## Candy (Aug 5, 2010)

Kenshiro then stayed silent, even though his plan was now in full swing, "My turn, Draw! I now activate my trap card, metal reflecting slime! Now I sacrifice all my monsters to summon Beast King Barbaros. Not only does it have 3000 attack, but it destroys all cards on the field, plus it gets priority
so that means even if you counter it, even thing on your side of the field is still gone. Now attack directly, beast king!" he said this this, the beast kings roar shattered every card on the other side of the field, the monster then stabbed his javelin inside kenshiro's opponent. "Im afraid thats game. Is this all Obelisk blue has to ofter?" 


Extra Deck:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A 



Field Card Zone 
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Spell Card Zone 1

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mirror Force



​
Spell Card Zone 2

*Spoiler*: __ 



Solemn Judgment 





Monster Card Zone 2​
Spell Card Zone 3

*Spoiler*: __ 



Final Attack Orders



Monster Card Zone 3​
Spell Card Zone 4

Monster Card Zone 4​
Spell Card Zone 5
Monster Card Zone 5


Graveyard:​

Hand:  
*Spoiler*: __ 




Gene-Warped Warwolf




Removed From Play: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 N/A 




OOC: Just wait til I get axe of despair 

((8))


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 5, 2010)

"Wow!" Kinzey exclaimed, clearly impressed. "That was a great move! You should be in Obelisk Blue. I'd love to have you as a classmate". He rubbed the back of his head. "I thought I was pretty good too". He looked dejected for a minute, before springing up and placing an elbow on his foe's shoulder. "Between you and me," he said conspiritorily, "There was only one other guy who beat me". He pointed at Roman. "Tell me who wins your duel, cuz that'll be the guy, at least for me, to beat". 

He strolled off, exhaling deeply. "Woo. Being so cheerful for so long after a defeat is tiring. Well, I think that's enough dueling for today. I'll just go check out the dorm then". He wandered back to the stage to find the Obelisk Blue head.


----------



## Gig (Aug 5, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Well now, that was a lot for one turn. I draw. he looked at the card he drew and smiled a bit Well since I can't attack while you control two Dupe Frog's, I'll activate my Compulsory Evacuation Device, and will send your face up defense Dupe Frog back to your hand. Next, I'll summon Machina Soldier in Attack Mode. Using his effect, I am able to special summon one Machina type monster from my hand. Say hello to Machina Sniper. Since you now only control one Dupe Frog, that means I am able to attack you now. Machina Soldier, attack her Dupe Frog The mechanized soldier used it's blade arm to slice the frog in two. However, since Substitoad prevents Frog monsters from being destroyed, the Dupe Frog reformed Now, my Machina Sniper will attack your Dupe Frog as well. This monster charged it's shoulder mounted gun and took aim. Once locked on, it fired a shot at the frog, blasting it backwards. Also, due to Machina Sniper's effect, you cannot attack another Machina monster, except Machina Sniper. Now I shall end my turn
> 
> 1600-100= -1500
> 1800-100= -1700
> ...



An drew her next card and looked at it for a moment and began to rethink her strategy she could easily use it to with her other Soul Exchange in hand to remove both of Roman's monsters but *Soul Exchange won't let me attack this turn* as she contemplated her next move Roman had crippled her life points just a moment ago but as she said only the last point counts in the end. 

“OK“ An said looking somewhat confident voice “I activate the effect of my Treeborn Frog in the graveyard once it is special summoned I'll activate my Enemy Controller during the standby phase to tribute my Treeborn Frog to take control of your Machina Sniper” As she said it a controller emerged above Machina Snipers head and pluged into him instantly taking control of the mechanical sniper, An grinned 
“That is not all since it is still the standby phase my Treeborn Frog will revive again and I shall now activate a second Enemy Controller to steal your other monster” like before a second controller emerged above Romans remaining monster plugging into it and taking control. “Now like before my Treeborn shall return but this is the last time it shall be doing so during this duel, I tribute Machina Soldier and Treeborn frog to summon my Ultimate creature LIGHT AND DARKNESS DRAGON” The 2 sacrificed creatures exploded into a bright energy of light and shot into the air merging to become the mighty Light and Darkness Dragon. 
“Sniper Attack Roman Directly, don't bother activating any Traps Light and Darkness Dragon possesses a special ability which negates all special effect, traps and spells at a cost of a mere 500 ATK and DEF” 
As she had the mechanical sniper took aim and fired several pin point shots at its former master dealing a massive 1800 damage 
“I'm not done Light and Darkness Dragon finish this duel” taking flight the huge dragon took in a deep breathe before firing a massive blast of light and dark energy from its mouth towards Roman the power of the attack was obvious a blazing trail of dark and light fire shot towards its victim, it was over unless Roman could do something 
An drew her next card looking at it for a second she thought about how this would change her


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 5, 2010)

Drake kept walking thinking of things he didn't know why he was thinking about them. He also thought about his mom and if she was doing alright. She was all alone in the house. It was with all this thinking that he didn't know where he was. He looked around."Great i'm lost." he muttered. He then saw a kid walking by. Maybe he could duel the kid to pass the time."Hey kid would you like to duel?" he asked running up to him.


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 5, 2010)

Kinzey was about to decline the kid's challenge, when he stopped himself. 2 wins today, 2 losses today. Why not try to make it 3 wins? "Fine" he sighed. "Do you want to go first or should I?"


----------



## Cooli (Aug 5, 2010)

Gig said:


> Strategy she could easily use it to with her other Soul Exchange in hand to remove both of Roman's monsters but *Soul Exchange won't let me attack this turn* as she contemplated her next move Roman had crippled her life points just a moment ago but as she said only the last point counts in the end.
> 
> “OK“ An said looking somewhat confident voice “I activate the effect of my Treeborn Frog in the graveyard once it is special summoned I'll activate my Enemy Controller during the standby phase to tribute my Treeborn Frog to take control of your Machina Sniper” As she said it a controller emerged above Machina Snipers head and pluged into him instantly taking control of the mechanical sniper, An grinned
> “That is not all since it is still the standby phase my Treeborn Frog will revive again and I shall now activate a second Enemy Controller to steal your other monster” like before a second controller emerged above Romans remaining monster plugging into it and taking control. “Now like before my Treeborn shall return but this is the last time it shall be doing so during this duel, I tribute Machina Soldier and Treeborn frog to summon my Ultimate creature LIGHT AND DARKNESS DRAGON” The 2 sacrificed creatures exploded into a bright energy of light and shot into the air merging to become the mighty Light and Darkness Dragon.
> ...



Roman clapped as his life points were reduced to zero. I have to say, that was one lucky hand and summon. he took his facedown card off of his dd and revealed it to An. The card he showed her was Changing Destiny. If it wasn't for Light and Darkness Dragon's effect to negate the activation a Trap Card, this duel would still be going on. He sighed in disappointment, but he kept his smile as he rubbed his hair back. Though I must congratulate you. You managed to hold your own better than another person who somehow managed to make it into Obelisk Blue as well. I look forward to our rematch in the future with that, he turned, gathered his things, and walked off _"Dammit! Who knew she would have such a powerful card like that at her disposal?"_ he thought to himself _"No matter. Once I edit my deck, such a thing will never happen again"_ he moved his glasses up with a grin, Kabuto style


----------



## Gig (Aug 5, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Roman clapped as his life points were reduced to zero. I have to say, that was one lucky hand and summon. he took his facedown card off of his dd and revealed it to An. The card he showed her was Changing Destiny. If it wasn't for Light and Darkness Dragon's effect to negate the activation a Trap Card, this duel would still be going on. He sighed in disappointment, but he kept his smile as he rubbed his hair back. Though I must congratulate you. You managed to hold your own better than another person who somehow managed to make it into Obelisk Blue as well. I look forward to our rematch in the future with that, he turned, gathered his things, and walked off _"Dammit! Who knew she would have such a powerful card like that at her disposal?"_ he thought to himself _"No matter. Once I edit my deck, such a thing will never happen again"_ he moved his glasses up with a grin, Kabuto style



?Why thank you I'll look forward to the rematch? An replied as she placed her deck back into it's deck box *Well now that that is over I can continue looking for my new dorm mates* An walked away and smiled ?That really was a close one next we meet I'll have made my deck 10x stronger? An muttered under her breathe as she continued her search.


----------



## Candy (Aug 5, 2010)

"Thank you very much for the duel, Obelisk Blue student, I hope we can duel again, but while in the same class." said kenshiro as he turned away and started to walk to his dorm. On his way there he saw a duel near its ending, and the person that kinzey had pointed out, had been beaten. _Well I might as well climb my way up, the loser will be the one to face me _thought kenshiro as he approched the loser. Kenshiro then stopped his steps, "You there, are you the one that beat Kinzey? I would like you to duel me, I just beat kinzey and now feel the need to see which one of us is stronger!"


----------



## Cooli (Aug 5, 2010)

Candy said:


> "Thank you very much for the duel, Obelisk Blue student, I hope we can duel again, but while in the same class." said kenshiro as he turned away and started to walk to his dorm. On his way there he saw a duel near its ending, and the person that kinzey had pointed out, had been beaten. _Well I might as well climb my way up, the loser will be the one to face me _thought kenshiro as he approched the loser. Kenshiro then stopped his steps, "You there, are you the one that beat Kinzey? I would like you to duel me, I just beat kinzey and now feel the need to see which one of us is stronger!"



Kinzey? he had to think for a moment. Oh yes, now I remember. I did beat him, but it was probably a bad draw on his part. he set his things down. Anyway, I'll be happy to accept your challenge. he took out his deck and duel disk. Let's begin.


----------



## Candy (Aug 5, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Kinzey? he had to think for a moment. Oh yes, now I remember. I did beat him, but it was probably a bad draw on his part. he set his things down. Anyway, I'll be happy to accept your challenge. he took out his deck and duel disk. Let's begin.



A dark aura sprouted from kenshiro as he took out his deck and put it in the duel disk, "Lets begin, you can go first."

((6 12 3 35 36 22))

OOC: Ill use the same deck randomization I had earlier.


----------



## Cooli (Aug 5, 2010)

Right. I draw. he looks at his hand First I activate the Spell Card, Card Trader. Next, I'll place one card facedown, and summon Machina Soldier in attack mode. I end my turn.



*Spell Card Zone 1*
Card Trader *Monster Card Zone 1*
Attack Mode
Machina Soldier
1600/1500​

*Spoiler*: _Spell Card Zone 2_ 




Compulsory Evacuation Device



*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Roll Out!, Red Gadget, Machina Gearframe


​
Roman: 4000
Kenshiro: 4000


10, 20, 30, 40, 11, 21


----------



## Candy (Aug 5, 2010)

"Draw, I play gene warped warwolf and attack your machina soldier! Then I Play wave motion cannon and 3 other cards face-down." Said kenshiro 



Candy said:


> Extra Deck:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 5, 2010)

"Unfortunate mein little friend, it was a good game though, and it's even better to see you in such high spirits after your loss." Johan was glad to see the little stranger doing well. Wasn't this boy an Obelisk Blue though? It's true that Johan wanted to test his skills against the man who just defeated him, but unfortunately that large man was already starting another duel. 

"How about another duel to get your spirits up?" Johan asked politely, speaking as one would speak to a child much younger. "You can go first if you'd please."

((1, 4, 6, 7, 11, 19))


----------



## Cooli (Aug 5, 2010)

As soon as Kenshiro summoned his monster, Roman activated his trap I activate my Trap Card, Compulsory Evacuation Device and I'll send your monster back to your hand Roman waited for Kenshiro to set his cards and end his turn Now, I draw. Next, I'll activate Card Trader's effect, and send one card from my hand back into my deck in order to draw a new card. he laughed a bit at the card he just drew. Now I'll play a second Card Trader, then I'll set one card and one monster facedown. Then Machina Soldier will attack your life points directly



*Spell Card Zone 1*
Card Trader *Monster Card Zone 1*
Attack Mode
Machina Soldier
1600/1500​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Card Trader 
*Spoiler*: _Monster Card Zone 2_ 



Machina Peacekeeper



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Compulsory Evacuation Device




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Roll Out!, Machina Gearframe


​




1


----------



## Candy (Aug 5, 2010)

"I activate my face down trap card, Metal reflect slime! Now I have a monster with 3000 defense in defense position on my side of the field, do what you will, you can replay the phase." said kenshiro in a calm manner. 

OOC: just tell me through vm what you'll do and Ill edit accordingly.


----------



## Cooli (Aug 5, 2010)

Impressive. In that case, I'll set one more card face down, and end my turn



*Spell Card Zone 1*
Card Trader *Monster Card Zone 1*
Attack Mode
Machina Soldier
1600/1500​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Card Trader 
*Spoiler*: _Monster Card Zone 2_ 



Machina Peacekeeper




*Spoiler*: _Spell Card Zone 3_ 



Roll Out!


*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Compulsory Evacuation Device




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Machina Gearframe


​


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Explosive Magician
Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician


*Field Card Zone*
Secret Village of the Spellcasters​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Call of the Haunted


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Attack
Breaker the Magical Warrior
(1600(+300)/1000)
(1 SC)​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Chaos Sorcerer
Dark Eradicator Warlock
Sorcerer of Dark Magic




"Alright" Kinzey said, drawing. "I summon Breaker the Magical Warrior in attack mode and place 1 Spell Counter on him. Then I play the field spell Secret Village of the Spellcasters. As long as I have a spellcaster on the field and you don't, you can't use spells. Then I set a card. End turn".


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 6, 2010)

"That was a good move my young friend, you managed to lock down my spell cards and summon a powerful monster, well done. In my stead I'll keep things simple, I summon a single monster in defense mode, and place three cards face down. Not too hard to follow right?" Johan smiled as he ended his turn, giving the little boy a chance to follow up.

Extra Deck: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Field Card Zone
Secret Village of the Spellcasters​
Spell Card Zone 1:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Forbidden Chalice



Monster Card Zone 1: Face Down Defense

*Spoiler*: __ 



Needle Worm


​
Spell Card Zone 2

*Spoiler*: __ 



Torrential Tribute



Monster Card Zone 2:​
Spell Card Zone 3

*Spoiler*: __ 



Book of Eclipse



Monster Card Zone 3​
Spell Card Zone 4
Monster Card Zone 4​
Spell Card Zone 5
Monster Card Zone 5

Graveyard:
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A




Hand:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Card Trader, Cyber Jar




Removed From Play:
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



((9))


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Explosive Magician
Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician


*Field Card Zone*
Secret Village of the Spellcasters​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Call of the Haunted


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Attack
Breaker the Magical Warrior
(1600/1000)​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Chaos Sorcerer
Dark Eradicator Warlock
Sorcerer of Dark Magic
Magical Citadel of Endymion




Draws. "I remove a SC from BtMW to destroy your Zone 2 spell/trap. Then I end my turn"

(7)


----------



## Candy (Aug 6, 2010)

kenshiro kept face as he drew his next card, "I now replay my warwolf and attack your soldier once again!" The warwolf then rushed over and ripped through the machina. "Turn end."



Candy said:


> Extra Deck:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 6, 2010)

"Oh darn it, you got mein trap, good guess." Johan was literally applauding the young boy as he spoke. "Not much I can do now but place another monster in defense and lay a card face down. Your move junge. You know, when I was your age I was absolutely enthralled with this game." 

Extra Deck: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Field Card Zone
Secret Village of the Spellcasters​
Spell Card Zone 1:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Forbidden Chalice



Monster Card Zone 1: Face Down Defense

*Spoiler*: __ 



Needle Worm


​
Spell Card Zone 2

*Spoiler*: __ 



Judgment of Anubis



Monster Card Zone 2: Face Down Defense

*Spoiler*: __ 



Cyber Jar



Spell Card Zone 3

*Spoiler*: __ 



Book of Eclipse



Monster Card Zone 3​
Spell Card Zone 4
Monster Card Zone 4​
Spell Card Zone 5
Monster Card Zone 5

Graveyard:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Torrential Tribute




Hand:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Card Trader




Removed From Play:
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



((20))


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Explosive Magician
Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician


*Field Card Zone*
Secret Village of the Spellcasters​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Call of the Haunted


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Attack
Breaker the Magical Warrior
(1600/1000)​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Chaos Sorcerer
Dark Eradicator Warlock
Sorcerer of Dark Magic
Magical Citadel of Endymion
Dark Magician




Draws. "Tch, this is going nowhere. Fine, I'll attack the card you just set with Breaker, then end my turn".

(8)


----------



## Cooli (Aug 6, 2010)

I draw. Now I summon Machina Gearframe in attack mode. Using his effect, I am able to add one Machina monster from my deck to my hand. Next, I'll flip my facedown monster face up. the card flipped up, revealing the monster to be Machina Peacekeeper. Now I'll equip my Machina Peace Keeper to my Machina Gearframe. That's not all though. I'll discard the Machina Gearframe in my hand and my Machina Fotress to activate Fortress's effect which special summons himself to the field.



*Spell Card Zone 1*
Card Trader *Monster Card Zone 1*
Attack Mode
Machina Gearframe
1800/0​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Card Trader *Monster Card Zone 2*
Attack Mode
Machina Fortress
2500/1600​

*Spoiler*: _Spell Card Zone 3_ 



Roll Out!


*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4*
Machina Peace Keeper *Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Compulsory Evacuation Device, Machina Soldier, Machina Gearframe




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



N/A


​
((OOC: Before I continue, do you have a response to anything I did?))


----------



## Candy (Aug 6, 2010)

Kenshiro kept his very deep dark super badass aura around him as he responded, "I activate Solemn judgement and pay half my life points to negate the summoning of your fortress, not only that but it is destroyed along with the card used to special summon it. I am now at 2000 Life points" Said kenshiro nonchalantly.


----------



## Cooli (Aug 6, 2010)

Then I'll end my turn.



*Spell Card Zone 1*
Card Trader *Monster Card Zone 1*
Attack Mode
Machina Gearframe
1800/0​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Card Trader *Monster Card Zone 2*​

*Spoiler*: _Spell Card Zone 3_ 



Roll Out!


*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4*
Machina Peace Keeper *Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Compulsory Evacuation Device, Machina Soldier, Machina Gearframe, Machina Gearframe




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



N/A


​
Roman: 3600
Kenshiro: 2000



2


----------



## Candy (Aug 6, 2010)

"My tuen, Draw. I summon Gene-Warped Warwolf and attack your lone monster, then I attack it again with my other war wolf!" Kenshiro looked pleased as the monster was destroyed, "Turn end."




Candy said:


> Extra Deck:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Explosive Magician
Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician


*Field Card Zone*
Secret Village of the Spellcasters​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
*Monster Card Zone 1*
Attack
Dark Eradicator Warlock
(2500/2100)​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
Attack
Sorcerer of Dark Magic
(3200/2700)[/SPOILER]​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Magical Citadel of Endymion
Heavy Storm
Lightning Vortex
Crusader of Endymion




"Ok! First I'll attack your zone 1 facedown with Skilled Dark Magician. Then we'll see what happens".


----------



## Cooli (Aug 6, 2010)

After Kenshiro's first attack, Roman spoke Since you attacked my Gearframe, my Machina Peacekeeper is destroyed instead. And since Machina Peacekeeper was destroyed, I can add one union monster from my deck to my hand. When Kenshiro attacked a second time, Roman activated his trap I activate my trap card, Roll Out! This allows me to bring a Union type monster from my graveyard and equip it to a monster I control. So I'll equip Machina Peacekeeper back onto Machina Gearframe. When Kenshiro's second attack completed, Machina Peacekeeper's effect activated again, allowing Roman to add another Union type monster to his hand Now I draw he looked at his cards for a moment. First, I summon Machina Gearframe in attack mode, and use its effect to add one Machina type monster to my hand. Then I'll equip one of my Gearframes to the other. Next, I'll discard Machina Peacekeeper and Fortress, to special summon Fortress to the field. Fortress will attack one of your wolfs. Then I'll switch my Gearframe into defense position and end my turn.



*Spell Card Zone 1*
Card Trader *Monster Card Zone 1*
Defense Mode
Machina Gearframe
1800/0​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Card Trader *Monster Card Zone 2*
Attck Mode
Machina Fortress
2500/1600​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
Machina Gearframe *Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Compulsory Evacuation Device, Machina Soldier, Machina Gearframe, Machina Fortress, Roll Out!, Machina Peacekeeper, Machina Peacekeeper




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Machina Fortress


​
Roman: 3200
Kenshiro: 1500


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 6, 2010)

((I edited the above post with the new field info))

"Nice. Now I'll use Pot of Greed to draw 2 cards. Now I'll sacrifice both of my monsters to summon Dark Magician, who I'll sacrifice to special summon Dark Eradicator Warlock. Then I'll use Call of the Haunted to special summon Dark Magician back! Next I'll use Dark Magic Attack to destroy all your spell and trap cards. It may be useless as most of them are probably spells, but Dark Eradicator Warlock's effect deals you 1000 damage for it! Now I'll remove from play Royal Magical Library and Breaker from my graveyard to special summon Chaos Sorcerer. Then I'll sacrifice Chaos Sorcerer and Dark Magician to special summon Sorcerer of Dark Magic, who stops you from using traps! And now I'll end my turn" He breathed deeply, having talked so much.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 6, 2010)

"That was very impressive, however I'll need to cancel your Dark Magic Attack by activating Judgment of Anubis. This card negates the activation and effect of a spell card which destroys other spell or trap cards. So I am safe from the effect of Dark Eradicator Warlock as well. However, my card does not end there, Judgment of Anubis also allows me to destroy a monster on your side of the field and then you'll take damage equal to that Monster's attack points. So I'll destroy Dark Eradicator Warlock, causing you to take 2500 points of damage. 

My move then, and I'll set one monster face down to end my turn." Johan ended his turn with another simple move, just playing a single monster in defense mode. He felt bad that he needed to inflict life point damage to another player. Johan felt bad that this game revolved around trying to drop your opponent's life to zero. That is why he played outside the normal victory conditions of the game, he would not win by such basic means as dropping an opponent's life points to zero. He was much more sophisticated than that.

Extra Deck: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Field Card Zone
Secret Village of the Spellcasters​
Spell Card Zone 1:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Forbidden Chalice



Monster Card Zone 1: Face Down Defense

*Spoiler*: __ 



Giant Rat


​
Spell Card Zone 2
Monster Card Zone 2: Face Down Defense

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shield Wing



Spell Card Zone 3

*Spoiler*: __ 



Book of Eclipse



Monster Card Zone 3: Face Down Defense

*Spoiler*: __ 



Morphing Jar



Spell Card Zone 4
Monster Card Zone 4​
Spell Card Zone 5
Monster Card Zone 5

Graveyard:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Torrential Tribute, Sangan, Judgment of Anubis



Hand:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Card Trader, Dark World Dealings, Dark World Dealings, Book of Taiyou




Removed From Play:
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Johan: 4000
kinzey: 1500

((8))


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 6, 2010)

"I don't think so" Kinzey said as his foe activated JoA. "I activate Sorcerer of Dark Magic's effect, allowing me to negate and destroy your trap. So DEW isn't destroyed, and you still take 1000 damage".


----------



## Candy (Aug 6, 2010)

Kenshir drew and look at his hand,he had just won the duel. "First Ill activate wave motion cannon, dealing you 3000 points of damage! Next I play archfiend soldier and then activate lightning vortex by discarding ??? (What ever card you told me to draw :/) destroying all of your face up monsters." Kenshiro then thrusted his hand forward and opened his palm up wide, "Now my soldier attack his last monster!" The arch fiend then ripped the machina monster to shreds, flawlessly. "And finally, my wolf will attack you for game."



Extra Deck:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A 



Field Card Zone 
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Spell Card Zone 1

*Spoiler*: __ 



Torrential Tribute




Gene-Warped Warwolf
2100/0​
Spell Card Zone 2
Wave Motion Cannon

Monster Card Zone 2
Archfiend soldier
1900/1600​
Spell Card Zone 3


Monster Card Zone 3​
Spell Card Zone 4
Metal Reflect slime
Monster Card Zone 4​
Spell Card Zone 5
Monster Card Zone 5


Graveyard:​

Hand:  
*Spoiler*: __ 




Lightning Vortex
Archfiend Soldier




Removed From Play: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 N/A 




 OOc: I won


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Explosive Magician
Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician


*Field Card Zone*
Secret Village of the Spellcasters​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
*Monster Card Zone 1*
Attack
Crusader of Endymion
(1900/1200)​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
Attack
Sorcerer of Dark Magic
(3200/2700)​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Magical Citadel of Endymion
Heavy Storm
Lightning Vortex




"Nice move! I'll summon Crusader of Endymion in attack mode. Then I'll have him attack your MCZ 1 monster and Sorcerer of Dark Magic attack your MCZ 3 monster! Then I'll end my turn".

(14)


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Explosive Magician
Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician


*Field Card Zone*
Secret Village of the Spellcasters​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Magician's Circle


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Attack
Crusader of Endymion
(1900/1200)​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
Attack
Sorcerer of Dark Magic
(3200/2700)​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Dark Magician
Witch of the Black Rose
Effect Veiler
Frequency Magician




"Hmm...I'll set a card and end my turn".

(14)


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 6, 2010)

"I'll use the effect of my destroyed Giant Rat, so that I can summon, another Giant Rat, next I'll place one card face down, and summon a monster in defense mode." Johan enjoyed the young boy's enthusiasm, surely he must have been enjoying the game. Johan thought it was a good thing that young children could enjoy a good game of Duel Monsters, regardless of the situation. "I'm starting to think like an old man." Johan laughed to himself as he ended his turn.

Extra Deck: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Field Card Zone
Secret Village of the Spellcasters​
Spell Card Zone 1:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Forbidden Chalice



Monster Card Zone 1: Face Up Attack
Giant Rat (1400/1450)​
Spell Card Zone 2:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Grave of the Super Ancient Organism



Monster Card Zone 2: Face Down Defense

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shield Wing



Spell Card Zone 3

*Spoiler*: __ 



Book of Eclipse



Monster Card Zone 3: Face Down Defense

*Spoiler*: __ 



Morphing Jar#2



Spell Card Zone 4
Monster Card Zone 4​
Spell Card Zone 5
Monster Card Zone 5

Graveyard:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Torrential Tribute, Sangan, Judgment of Anubis, Card Trader, Dark World Dealings, Dark World Dealings, Book of Taiyou, Morphing Jar, Giant Rat



Hand:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Cyber Valley, Dark Eruption, Dark World Dealings, Book of Taiyou




Removed From Play:
*Spoiler*: __ 



N/A



Johan: 4000
kinzey: 1500

((12))


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Explosive Magician
Tempest Magician


*Field Card Zone*
Secret Village of the Spellcasters​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
Magician's Circle (to graveyard)*Monster Card Zone 1*
defence
Arcanite Magician
(400/1800)​
*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rivalry of Warlords


*Monster Card Zone 2*
Attack
Sorcerer of Dark Magic
(3200(+500)/2700)​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*
Attack
Dark Magician Girl
(2000(+300)/1700)​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Dark Magician
Witch of the Black Rose
Effect Veiler


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 6, 2010)

"I summon Frequency Magician, who's SC I'll use to power up Sorcerer of Dark Magic. Then I'll sacrifice him and Crusader of Endymion. Come forth from the Earth! Strong as diamond, solid as granite, versatile as salt! Master of minerals! I Synchro Summon, Arcanite Magician in defence mode! Then, I remove 2 SC from him to destroy your 2 facedown monsters. Next I'll attack your Giant Rat with Scorcerer of Dark Magic (-2300). But thanks to his attack I'll activate Magician's Circle, so we can each summon a spellcaster from our decks with 2000 or less attack points in attack position. I choose Dark Magician Girl, who gains 300 attack for the Dark Magician in my graveyard. If you summon a monster, I'll attack it with her. If you don't, I'll attack you directly!".


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 6, 2010)

Johan smirked, and chose not to activate his Giant Rat's ability, the young lad made a good move. Johan simply shrugged as the Dark Magician Girl's attack made contact, dropping his remaining life points to zero. 

"It was a good game, it seems even young children can teach me a thing or two, there's been no mistake in your placement. You could be the best duelist here one day." Johan told the boy energetically. "Just remember to always try your best, have fun, and get better every single day!"


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 6, 2010)

Kinzey pressed a button on his duel disk just before Dark Magician Girl's attack hit. cancelling the duel. Then, he turned heel and stalked off, shaking with rage, his teeth clenched and his fists balled at his sides.

Truely, it was one of the few things that angered Kinzey. Usually he was meek, cowardly, kind...but now, he was prepared to lash out against anyone that even brushed up against him, even if that person was as tall and stong as Kenshiro.

_Who the...the...the FUCK, does he think he is!? _Kinzey raged. _I don't need his fucking pity victory. I can win on my own. He could've used his Giant Rat's effect and saved himself. The friend!_

He stormed off, trying to vent his anger.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 6, 2010)

While walking Drake saw and guy and decide to duel him. He looked angry somehow. So he walked up to him."Lets have a quick duel." he said to him as he activated his duel disk. Dueling always cheered him up.


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 6, 2010)

"Ugh, Fine, but be quick about it" Kinzey said, readying his duel disk.

((17, 23, 40, 35, 2, 7. Note that my deck is numbered 1-60, not 1-40))


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 6, 2010)

Drake smiled and drew his cards. I summon Rose, Warrior of Revenge in attck mode and play one crad face down and end my turn. he said calmly.


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Queen of Thorns



*Spell Card Zone 1*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Spell binding Circle


*Monster Card Zone 1*Rose, Warrior of Revenge
1600/600​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*
​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



DNA Surgery
Reborn the Monster
Mark of the Rose
Tytannial, Princess of Camellias


​
(25, 50, 43, 5, 15, 20 btw there was no 40 cuz i have a synchro which goes in the extra so i used 39 since it was going to be 40 if not for the syncro so no 39)


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Explosive Magician
Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician


*Field Card Zone*​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pitch-Black Power Stone


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Attack
Cybernetic Magician
(2400/1000)​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Silent Magician LV4
Dark Magic Attack




"I summon Frequency Magician. Then, I activate Magical Dimension, sacrificing it to summon Cybernetic Magician and destroy Rose. Then I attack you directly with Cybernetic Magician (-2400). Then I'll set a card and end my turn".

Kinzey: 4000
Drake: 1600

((12))


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 6, 2010)

Drake smirked."I activate Spellbinding Circle on your magician. I  play Pot of Greed to draw to cards and activate DNA Surgery to turn all monsters to plant creatures  and activate monster reborn to bring back Rose, Warrior of Revenge in attack mode and then i summon lord poison in attack then i end my turn. "


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Queen of Thorns



*Spell Card Zone 1*Spell binding Circle*Monster Card Zone 1*Rose, Warrior of Revenge
1600/600​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*Lord Poison
1500/1000​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*
​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Torrential Tribute
Mark of the Rose
Tytannial, Princess of Camellias


​
33


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 6, 2010)

kinzey said:


> *Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 6, 2010)

"I sacrifice my 2 monsters to summon Tytannial, Princess of Camellias in attack mode and then i activate Mark of the Rose and by removing Lord Poison from my graveyard from play i can take control of your Silent Magician for each of my turns. Now Tytanial attack his Cybernetic Magician. Then attack his life points directlySilent Magician. Then i end my turn." he said smiling.


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Queen of Thorns



*Spell Card Zone 1*Mark of the Rose*Monster Card Zone 1*Tytannial, Princess of Camellias
2800/2600​
*Spell Card Zone 2*DNA Surgery*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Rose, Warrior of Revenge




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Torrential Tribute
Harpy Lady



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



Lord Poison



Drake: 4000 
Kinzey: 2200

29


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 7, 2010)

kinzey said:


> kinzey said:
> 
> 
> > *Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_
> ...


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 7, 2010)

While Johan made his way around the island, to his new dormitory, he took a detour to examine the Ra Yellow dormitory which wasn't very far from his own. It was a very nice building, and it had a quaint charm to it, which made it all the more impressive. Although, Johan already knew that it fell short of the magnificence that inhabited the Obelisk Blue dorm. Even from here, Johan could plainly see the enormous buildings that made up the Obelisk Blue dorm. 

"Haven't I seen him before?" Johan spoke to himself, as he walked over to another student. "Hello there, my fellow classmate. Now, this may seem strange, but I was wondering if you wouldn't mind dueling with me. I'm worried that I need a bit more practice before classes start tomorrow, so I hope you'll help by agreeing to a quick game."


----------



## Cooli (Aug 7, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> While Johan made his way around the island, to his new dormitory, he took a detour to examine the Ra Yellow dormitory which wasn't very far from his own. It was a very nice building, and it had a quaint charm to it, which made it all the more impressive. Although, Johan already knew that it fell short of the magnificence that inhabited the Obelisk Blue dorm. Even from here, Johan could plainly see the enormous buildings that made up the Obelisk Blue dorm.
> 
> "Haven't I seen him before?" Johan spoke to himself, as he walked over to another student. "Hello there, my fellow classmate. Now, this may seem strange, but I was wondering if you wouldn't mind dueling with me. I'm worried that I need a bit more practice before classes start tomorrow, so I hope you'll help by agreeing to a quick game."



Roman was on his way to his dorm room when another student called out to him Well I guess I can go for one last duel he set his things down and performed his normal routine of shuffling his deck and placing it in his duel disk. But before we start, what is your name? I'm Roman Roublard he stuck his hand out for a handshake. Roman could tell he was one of the ones who made it into Obelisk Blue, but he didn't catch his name when they called it out.


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 7, 2010)

Kinzey, then headed to the platform to meet the Obelisk Blue professor.

"Well. You're late" The tall, brown-haired dorm head said. "Care to explain?"

"Not especially" Kinzey muttered, still in a foul mood.

"Well," he said sarcasticaly, "You're doing a fine job getting on my good side".

"I try" Kinzey smiled, bowing.

He sighed. "And yet you're the first one here. If I returned to the Obelisk Blue dorm with no students in tow, Chancellor "Le Douche" would acuse me of not caring. And for good reason" he muttered. But then a smile crept on his face. "But with one, I can say the others were late and punish them. Do you think they deserve to be punished Kinzey?"

Kinzey grinned and said "Why, yes I do".

"Then I shall write their names in my notebook...for future reference".


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 7, 2010)

"Ah, how rude of me, I am Johan Sanft. It is nice to meet you Roman." Johan responded as he gave Roman's hand a quick shake. 

"Anyway, I hope you don't mind if I take the first turn." Johan called out as he drew a hand of six cards. "Well, this is quite a useful hand I drew. I summon a monster in defense mode, and I'll end my turn by placing four cards face down." 


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Grave of the Super Ancient Organism



*Monster Card Zone 1*
Face Down Defense

*Spoiler*: __ 



Morphing Jar#2



*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hand Destruction



*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dark Bribe



*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Book of Moon



*Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Shallow Grave



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



((5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 40))


----------



## Cooli (Aug 7, 2010)

Don't worry about it, and congratulations on making it into Obelisk Blue Roman drew his five cards I don't mind. It'll be a nice change to not have to go first. Roman waited as Johan conducted his turn. That's quite a field you got there. Now it's my turn. I draw. Roman looked at his hand with slight disappointment. First, I play Card Trader. then I'll set two cards face down and summon Yellow Gadget in attack mode. Using his effect, I am able to add one Green Gadget ((31)) from my deck to my hand. Then my Yellow Gadget will attack your facedown


*Spell Card Zone 1*
Card Trader
*Monster Card Zone 1*
Attack Mode
Yellow Gadget
1200/1200​
*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dimensional Prison



*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Time Machine



*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4*

*Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Scrap Recycler, Scrap Recycler, Green Gadget



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 7, 2010)

His face down monster was destroyed, but it's effect swapped out Roman's current monster, for some other creature in his deck.

"My turn now. I'll summon a monster in defense mode and that'll be all." Johan didn't have much a hand at this point, so there was little he could do.


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Grave of the Super Ancient Organism



*Monster Card Zone 1*
Face Down Defense

*Spoiler*: __ 



Needle Worm



*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hand Destruction



*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dark Bribe



*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Book of Moon



*Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Morphing Jar#2




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Shallow Grave



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



((3))


----------



## Cooli (Aug 7, 2010)

I draw. he paused for a short moment. Next I'll active Card Trader's effect, and send 1 card from my hand back into my deck and then draw 1 new card. Next, I'll summon Machina Gearframe in attack mode. Using his effect, I am able to add one Machina monster from my deck to my hand ((32)). Then I'll flip my face down monster faceup. Now My Gearframe will attack your facedown, and Peacekeeper will attack you directly. That will end my turn.


*Spell Card Zone 1*
Card Trader
*Monster Card Zone 1*
Attack Mode
Machina Peacekeeper
500/400​
*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dimensional Prison



*Monster Card Zone 2*
Attack Mode
Machina Gearframe
1800/0​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Time Machine



*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4*

*Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Compulsory Evacuation Device




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Scrap Recycler, Green Gadget, Machina Fortress, Machina Soldier



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A




R: 4000
J: 3500



32


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 7, 2010)

"My face down card is Needle Worm, this monster allows me to send the top 5 cards of your deck to the graveyard when he is flipped. Next, I'll activate Book of Moon to stop the direct attack from your Machina Peacekeeper, flipping him into face down defense mode."

(2, 3, 4, 6, 33) - Needle Worm

"My move then, I'll start by activating The Shallow Grave spell card. This card will allow us to select any monster in our graveyard and special summon it into the field in face down defense mode. Then I'll activate the trap card, Grave of the Super Ancient Organism. With this card out, monster's level 6 and above can neither attack nor activate their special abilities. With that, I'll end my turn." 


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
Grave of the Super Ancient Organism
*Monster Card Zone 1*
Face Down Defense

*Spoiler*: __ 



Morphing Jar#2



*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hand Destruction



*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dark Bribe



*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4*
*Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Needle Worm, Shallow Grave, Book of Moon




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Night Assailant



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



((39))


----------



## Cooli (Aug 7, 2010)

I draw. First I'll activate Card Trader's effect to get a new card. Then I'll flip my two facedown monsters faceup. My Machina Gearframe will attack your facedown.


*Spell Card Zone 1*
Card Trader
*Monster Card Zone 1*
Attack Mode
Machina Peacekeeper
500/400​
*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dimensional Prison



*Monster Card Zone 2*
Attack Mode
Machina Gearframe
1800/0​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Time Machine



*Monster Card Zone 3*
Attack mode
Machina Gearframe
1800/0​
*Spell Card Zone 4*

*Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Compulsory Evacuation Device, Machina Gearframe, Machina Gearframe, Card Trader, Machina Sniper, Solidarity




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Scrap Recycler, Green Gadget, Machina Soldier, Red Gadget



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A




R: 4000
J: 4000


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 7, 2010)

"Once more, you've attacked my Morphing Jar#2, a handy little card. I didn't really explain his effect last time, so I think I should do so now, this card allows me to return all monsters on the field back to the owners deck. Once that's been done, we'll shuffle our decks and flip up cards until the same amount of monster's that were returned have been flipped up. Monsters level 4 and below can be special summoned in face down defense mode, anything else will be sent to our graveyards. I have no monster's on my side of the field, but you have three, so you'll be flipping until 3 monsters are revealed."

Johan was feeling more confident as the game went on, there were many things he could learn from the students at this academy, and it seemed that every single one of them could give him a challenge greater than anything he'd find back in his home town.

"My turn, and I'll activate my face down, Hand Destruction, now both of us must discard two cards from our hand, and then draw two cards, although because one of my discarded cards was Night Assailant, I can return Morphing Jar#2 to the top of my deck before the draw. Finally, I'll summon a monster in defense mode and end my turn."


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
Grave of the Super Ancient Organism
*Monster Card Zone 1*
Face Down Defense

*Spoiler*: __ 



Morphing Jar#2



*Spell Card Zone 2*
*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dark Bribe



*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4*
*Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Needle Worm, Shallow Grave, Book of Moon, Morphing Jar#2, Hand Destruction




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Needle Worm



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Hand Destruction - (13, 14) Draw Phase - (18)


----------



## Cooli (Aug 7, 2010)

Well now, this seems to be going nowhere. Roman laughed. He drew until he had three monsters. Luckily, his first three cards were monsters. As soon as Johan ended his turn, Roman began his. I draw. I'll activate Card trader's effect, yet again. I'll set one card face down. Then I'll flip my monster faceup and attack your facedown.


*Spell Card Zone 1*
Card Trader
*Monster Card Zone 1*
Attack Mode
Green Gadget
1400/600​
*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dimensional Prison



*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Time Machine



*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Call of the Haunted



*Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Compulsory Evacuation Device, Machina Gearframe, Card Trader, Machina Sniper, Solidarity, Machina Fortress, Machina Fortress, Machina Sniper




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Scrap Recycler, Green Gadget, Machina Soldier, Machina Peacekeeper, Red Gadget, Limiter Removal



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A




R: 4000
J: 4000


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 7, 2010)

"Ve do appear to be at quite the stand still." Johan laughed in agreement. "Especially since you just attacked my Morphing Jar#2 again, which'll send back your monster and summon another monster from your deck face down." 

"My move, our game might start to pick up from here." Johan said, as he summoned another monster face down. "What'll you do?"


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
Grave of the Super Ancient Organism
*Monster Card Zone 1*
Face Down Defense

*Spoiler*: __ 



Cyber Jar



*Spell Card Zone 2*
*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dark Bribe



*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4*
*Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Needle Worm, Shallow Grave, Book of Moon, Morphing Jar#2, Hand Destruction, Morphing Jar#2




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Needle Worm



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



((38))


----------



## Cooli (Aug 7, 2010)

Before Roman could even get around to conducting his turn, his dorm head interrupted. He forced the two to end their duel and to head straight to their rooms. Well, maybe we can finish some other time Roman said as he put his deck and duel disk away, and picking up his things Until we meet again he waved goodbye to Johan and headed to his room. When he got to it, he opened the door. Well, this is very _spacious and luxurious_ he had a pleased grinn. He set his things down and flopped into his bed and falling asleep.


----------



## Candy (Aug 8, 2010)

After winning his recent duel kenshiro went off to look for his dorm room, which was labeled Ra-57 according to his paper. _Could they make this place any more confusing?_ thought kenshiro as he walked down the yellow hallway. He then finally found the room on the edge of the dorm area, it was secluded from the rest of the rooms, "What is this a punishment?" said kenshiro as he opened the door. The room was luxurious to the highest extent, kenshiro had never seen something this amazing, but he still kept his emotionless face on. Kenshiro walked through the room till he saw the beds and the person he had dueled was laying there! "You... I see we have the same dorm room." said kenshiro after a slight pause.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 8, 2010)

Edmund sighed, looking for his dorm in the Ra Yellow building. He entered through the main front doors, and looked around. It wasn't bad; for the average person, it looked pretty nice. Edmund merely went up the staircase across from the door, and went straight to his new room, carrying his bag of things. 

He fitted on his new Ra Yellow blazer, and it felt like a nice foot. He left it unbuttoned for now, and just chucked his bag in the corner somewhere. He jumped onto the bed and looked up at the ceiling.

"A new year..."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 8, 2010)

Jamie yawned loudly as he opened the door to the Ra yellow building. He walked all the way down the hallway looking for his room. He turned the corner and looked at his slip of paper and up at another door. "hmm, here it is." he opened the door and smiled a little.

It looked like a pretty spacious room. Nice sized bed, a pretty nice room for a single and, it was already furnished. He turned on the lamp and smiled as he saw a nice couch by the desk. "Heh, oh wow this was way bigger than my room at home. Nice. I'm going to like it here." He set his duffel bag on his queen sized bed and pulled his stuff out. He set his laptop on the desk with his duel disk. He started unpacking and put clothes up in the drawers and opened the closet to find a Yellow jacket. "Hmm I guess I have to wear this from now on." He took off his shirt and grabbed a red one out his bag and slipped it on then the jacket. "Wow, it fits nicely. I didn't expect that." he finished unpacking and sat back in a rolly chair and looked up at the ceiling. He looked over and turned on the tv and started watching a Duel tournament on a 30inch tv. "Uhh, cool."


----------



## Olivia (Aug 8, 2010)

Mitsu walked towards the Ra Yellow building. She was shocked that she even got into Ra Yellow, and was happy that she was actually able to duel against a Obelisk Blue. She smiled and started to think _'Well, even if I am placed here it won't matter, because I will be demoted for sure.'_ She sighed a little and entered through the front doors. She eventually found her room and opened the door. She smiled as she saw it, it was decent, not bad or good. She set down her things and layed down on the bed with the door wide open.


----------



## This Is Sparta (Aug 8, 2010)

Simon Gruber embarked on his path to Duel Academy, heading up the path that lead straight into the main building. It wasn't too long before he'd made his way right to the doors before stopping and looking around.

_So this is what it feels like to be a part of Duel Academy? It's great. I'll show everybody here that I am the next best duelist in the world._

He pushed the doors open and entered the building, seeing lots of kids mingling with each other already. He had no need to mingle for friendship, but if it brought him closer to being the best, he might as well try it. "Excuse me, would anybody like a duel?" Even though he hailed from Germany, he had perfected his American English accent. After all, he'd need it if he wanted to deal with the big business players later on.


----------



## Gig (Aug 9, 2010)

This Is Sparta said:


> Simon Gruber embarked on his path to Duel Academy, heading up the path that lead straight into the main building. It wasn't too long before he'd made his way right to the doors before stopping and looking around.
> 
> _So this is what it feels like to be a part of Duel Academy? It's great. I'll show everybody here that I am the next best duelist in the world._
> 
> He pushed the doors open and entered the building, seeing lots of kids mingling with each other already. He had no need to mingle for friendship, but if it brought him closer to being the best, he might as well try it. "Excuse me, would anybody like a duel?" Even though he hailed from Germany, he had perfected his American English accent. After all, he'd need it if he wanted to deal with the big business players later on.



An had made it to the main Dorm previously on her search she was somewhat disappointed that she had been unable to find her dorm mates but she would meet them in time after all it was merely a matter of time, just then a fellow student barge into the main hall and declared his desire to duel, *Well why not* An thought *“I'm An Li freshmen and member of Obelisk Blue I'll take you up on your offer of a duel" *she cried out in reply.


----------



## This Is Sparta (Aug 9, 2010)

Gig said:


> An had made it to the main Dorm previously on her search she was somewhat disappointed that she had been unable to find her dorm mates but she would meet them in time after all it was merely a matter of time, just then a fellow student barge into the main hall and declared his desire to duel, *Well why not* An thought *“I'm An Li freshmen and member of Obelisk Blue I'll take you up on your offer of a duel" *she cried out in reply.


Simon happily removed a Duel Disk from his duffle bag and slid it onto his left arm. He retrieved his deck from a small pocket in his uniform, then put it into his Duel Disk and activated the mechanism. He drew five cards, then looked over at An Li and then spoke, "I''ll go first if you don't mind... I mean, you are an Obelisk Blue, after all. It shouldn't matter if you go second." He drew a sixth card and glanced over his hand ponderously.

"First I'll summon Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV4. Then I'll use the spell card Level Up. By sending Horus LV4 to the graveyard, I can summon Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV6 from my deck! Next I'll activate another spell - Nightmare's Steelcage. Neither of us can attack for 2 whole turns. But the awesome thing about Horus LV6 is that he's unaffected by spells, so I can still attack with him." Simon chuckled a little. "I'll end my turn by setting one card face-down. Let's see what an Obelisk Blue can do."



*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
Nightmare's Steelcage
*Monster  Card Zone 1
*Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV6​
*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Royal Decree



*Monster Card Zone 2*
​ *Spell Card Zone 3*
*Monster Card Zone   3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV4
Level Up




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



UFO Turtle
Volcanic Rocket





*Spoiler*: _Removed  From   Play_ 



N/A


​ 
 An Li = 4000
Simon Gruber = 4000

(*Note:* "Royal Decree" will activate as soon as you begin your turn, so you can't activate any Traps.)


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 10, 2010)

Yawning he muttered, "Holy monkey shoes I'm hungry." He stood up and turned off his t.v then walked out the room. He was looking in the rooms to see if anyone was there already and saw Mitsu layin out on her bad then peered over and saw her duel disk. "Dang wasup gangzta? Already got a gold duel disk." he laughed some and did a sup nod over in Mitsu's direction. "Hey I'm Jamie, nice to see ya." He turned away from the door and yawned again. "Hey you wanna help me find some food or sometin around here?....unless we gotta wait till a certain time.." a dreary look came across his face. "Ohhhh so hungry. Stupid boat ride."


OOC:  
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNtJOgs10d0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kenju (Aug 10, 2010)

*Enma Sawada*

Enma walked towards his dorm area with a rather mopey expression. "Huh?!" Enma yelled as he looked at the Slifer Dorms. That's if they could even be called a dorm. They looked more a like hotel, maybe even worse. "There's noway any cute girls would come around this dump" he dropped his head in disappointment as he walked closer too it.

"And then there's this," Enma looked at his brand new Slifer Red uniform. "It's bad enough that I'm weak, but why do I have to show it?" a sweatdrop went down his forehead as he walked up the stairs. He then looked out over at the ocean. "Well at least the view isn't that bad. It would be kinda romantic ........if there was a girl here, "

"Don't worry boss we're still here with ya!" a stumpy voice with a Brooklyn accent said.

"What!? Who's there!" Enma reacted to the random voice he heard, but as he looked around no one was there.


----------



## Gig (Aug 10, 2010)

“Impressive move trying to limit my options” An commented “I believe it is my turn then” drawing her cards An looked at them for several seconds thinking of a way to deal with the current situation, after a few moments she had decided “I summon Substitoad in attack, I'll then use its effect to tribute its self to special summon Swap Frog in DEF, when Swap Frog is summon I can send 1 Level 2 or lower Aqua monster from my deck to the grave I choose to send my Treeborn Frog to the grave” An took removed her deck from the duel disk and placed her Treeborn Frog into the graveyard she then casually took her time to reshuffle her deck before placing it back into the duel disk “With that I'll end my turn”
________________________

*Field Card Zone*

*Spell Card Zone 1*
*Monster Card Zone 1*
Swap Frog (Defense)
1000/500​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Raiza The Storm Monarch, Light and Darkness Dragon, Enemy Controller, Treacherous Trap Hole, Enemy Controller





*Spoiler*: _Grave_ 



Substitoad, Treeborn Frog 




OOC: Swap Frog was 12, Treeborn Frog was 7, you will draw 7 next


----------



## This Is Sparta (Aug 10, 2010)

_Hm, she's up to something. She wouldn't send one of her monsters to the Graveyard for nothing. I'll have to watch my moves and not overextend my field..._ Simon swiped another card from his deck and put it onto his Duel Disk. "I summon Solar Flare Dragon in attack position. Now I'll attack you with my Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV6!" His bird opened its beak and shot forth a stream of purple-black lightning, broiling An's Swap Frog and destroying it. "I'll end my turn, but my moves don't end there. Horus' effect allows me to special summon his LV8 form from my deck, and Solar Flare Dragon's effect inflicts 500 damage to your Life Points. Your move."



*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
Nightmare's Steelcage [1]
*Monster  Card Zone 1
*Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV8 [3000/1800]​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Royal Decree
*Monster Card Zone 2*
Solar Flare Dragon [1500/1000]
​ *Spell Card Zone 3*
*Monster Card Zone   3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV4
Level Up
Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV6




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



UFO Turtle
Volcanic Rocket





*Spoiler*: _Removed  From   Play_ 



N/A


​ 
 An Li = 3500
Simon Gruber = 4000

OOC: You draw 1 next. And Horus LV8 was 17.


----------



## Gig (Aug 10, 2010)

An smiled “I knew you'd do that I sacrificed my Swap Frog to protect my life points, since I know Horus lv8 is no much of a threat than lv6 to my deck, Now it's my turn” drawing her card An looked at it for a moment before adding it to her hand and continuing “Since it is now my standby phase and I control no spell or Trap cards I can special summon my Treeborn Frog from my graveyard in defense position, he won't be staying here long though” An said with a smile “Because I'm going to tribute him to summon Raiza the storm Monarch” A blast of air filled the duel area as the Treeborn Frog was swallowed by it in its place stood a large green humanoid figure wearing a cape the winds blasted around the Emperor of winds “Raiza is not just powerful he has a special effect when he's Tribute summoned I can send 1 card on the field to the top of the card owners deck” An paused for a moment before pointing towards one of Simon's cards “I choose to send Royal Decree to the top of your deck” as she ordered Raiza commanded his storm to blast the Trap Card on top of Simon deck deactivating it in the process. “I'll then set 1 cards and end my turn”

*Field Card Zone*​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Treacherous Trap Hole



*Monster Card Zone 1*
Raiza the Storm Monarch 
2400/1000​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Thestalos the Firestorm Monarch, Light and Darkness Dragon, Enemy Controller, Enemy Controller





*Spoiler*: _Grave_ 



Substitoad, Treeborn Frog, Swap Frog




OOC: You will draw Royal Decree due to Raiza's effect (Since Royal Decree is now on the top of your deck), at the start of your turn I'll activate Treacherous Trap Hole and will use it to destroy both Horus lv8 and Solar Flare Dragon


----------



## This Is Sparta (Aug 10, 2010)

Simon clenched his free fist, a little agitated that his strategy had been interrupted so early in the game. But it was still early in the game and he had time to make up for what he lost. "That was an impressive move. I'll just set one monster and one magic card. Do your worst."


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
*Monster  Card Zone 1
*
*Spoiler*: __ 



UFO Turtle


​
*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Royal Decree



*Monster Card Zone 2*
​ *Spell Card Zone 3*
*Monster Card Zone   3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV4
Level Up
Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV6
Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV8
Solar Flare Dragon




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



1. Volcanic Rocket





*Spoiler*: _Removed  From   Play_ 



N/A


​ 
 An Li = 4000
Simon Gruber = 4000

OOC: You draw 2 next.


----------



## Gig (Aug 10, 2010)

An smiled that play went perfectly “I believe it is my turn again” An said with confidence as she drew her next card “Since it's my standby phase I can special summon my Treeborn Frog, like before though he won't be staying long I shall tribute him to summon my second monarch,  Thestalos the Firestorm Monarch” Fires blazed the arena as they consumed the Treeborn Frog instantly destroying it before a second humanoid figure took its place unlike the previous Monarch this one was red and wielded the power of flames “Thestalos like his counterpart also possesses a special ability he forces you to randomly discard 1 card in your hand” An pointed out as  Thestalos threw a fireball towards Simon's hand.

OOC: Discard card 3 in your hand I will then continue my turn


----------



## This Is Sparta (Aug 10, 2010)

Simon obliged and discarded the only card he had left in his hand. "Well, that was the only card in my hand. Looks like you own both the field and my hand. Doesn't seem like I can do anything. You might as well just finish me off right now." He smiled.

OOC: It was Volanic Rocket.


----------



## Gig (Aug 10, 2010)

“Since the Card you Discarded was a monster you take 100 damage x the monster level”An pointed out as Thestalos shot a stream of fire towards Simon dealing the damage reducing his life points by 400 “Now go Thestalos fry his face down monster” Taking aim Thestalos launched a powerful fireball towards the facedown monster instantly obliterating it for a few moments a turtle with a spaceship for a shell appeared before disintegrating in the flames  "A searcher ?” An said in surprise she had hoped she'd be able to gain total field advantage this turn while getting in some major damage but it seemed like that would be unlikely that she'd be able to do the damage now “ok so who are you going to special summon to take your Turtles place” An asked


----------



## This Is Sparta (Aug 10, 2010)

Simon shrugged. "Eh, no thanks. I won't replace my monster. You can go ahead and keep attacking." He had something else in mind.


----------



## Gig (Aug 10, 2010)

An's eyes widened “That wasn't  the reply I expected” she remarked very well Raiza attack him directly” As she commanded the wind emperor blasted Simon with a powerful blast of wind dealing a massive 2400 damage to Simon “I'll now set 1 card and end my turn I hope that what ever you draw will help you “ An said smiling even if she lost she was pleased with how well she had dealt with the Horus, Decree lock she could not of really done much better than she did 

*Field Card Zone*​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Enemy Controller 



*Monster Card Zone 1*
Raiza the Storm Monarch 
2400/1000​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
Thestalos the Firestorm Monarch
2400/1000​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Light and Darkness Dragon, Enemy Controller,  Enemy Controller





*Spoiler*: _Grave_ 



Substitoad, Treeborn Frog, Swap Frog, Treacherous Trap Hole


 

An: 3500
Simon: 1200

Draw: 38


----------



## This Is Sparta (Aug 10, 2010)

There wasn't much Simon could do for now, but he wasn't going to just forfeit the duel. He drew a card and placed it into his Duel Disk. "I'll just place one magic card down and end my turn."


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Threatening Roar



*Monster  Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
*Monster Card Zone 2*
​ *Spell Card Zone 3*
*Monster Card Zone   3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV4
Level Up
Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV6
Royal Decree
Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV8
Solar Flare Dragon
UFO Turtle




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



N/A





*Spoiler*: _Removed  From   Play_ 



N/A


​ 
 An Li = 3500
Simon Gruber = 1200

OOC: You draw 3 next. "Threatening Roar" will activate when you begin your turn, so you may not attack me that turn.


----------



## Gig (Aug 10, 2010)

“Oh nice draw” An replied as Simon activated threatening roar “But stalling won't help you forever now I'll prevent you from using such a card again I tribute both of my Monarch to summon forth my ultimate monster come forth light and darkness dragon” Thestalos and Raiza both blasted  into the air combining there power to form an even more powerful creature descending from the sky An's ultimate monster hovered above her “Behold my Light and Darkness Dragon the most powerful creature in my entire deck” letting out a defining roar the mighty holographic dragon made its presence well known “Since I can't attack I guess it's your turn again” An said with a  smile 

*Field Card Zone*​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Enemy Controller 



*Monster Card Zone 1*
Light and Darkness Dragon
2800/2400​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Enemy Controller,  Enemy Controller, Battle Fader





*Spoiler*: _Grave_ 



Substitoad, Treeborn Frog, Swap Frog, Treacherous Trap Hole, Thestalos the Firestorm Monarch,Raiza the Storm Monarch 


 

Draw 35


----------



## This Is Sparta (Aug 10, 2010)

Despite having a great opening turn, Simon knew this duel wasn't his. He'd lost it once his opening lockdown was gone and he couldn't draw anything to bring it back. He drew his card, trying not to show that he knew he was defeated. He lowered his arms and said softly, "You're right. Stalling won't help me. I have no move. Attack me and win this duel. It was fun to see somebody break my lock like that though..."


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
*Monster  Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
*Monster Card Zone 2*
​ *Spell Card Zone 3*
*Monster Card Zone   3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV4
Level Up
Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV6
Royal Decree
Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV8
Solar Flare Dragon
UFO Turtle
Threatening Roar




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV6





*Spoiler*: _Removed  From   Play_ 



N/A


​ 
 An Li = 3500
Simon Gruber = 1200


----------



## Gig (Aug 10, 2010)

An smiled “It was a fun duel your lock down tactics would have worked if it was not for Raiza” An pointed out “Well anyway lets end this duel Light and Darkness Dragon finish him” As it had been   ordered to do light and Darkness Dragon swung its large black claw towards Simon dealing the finishing blow, the duel was over Simon had nothing left even if he had a defensive monster in hand Light and Darkness Dragon would negate it and would still finish off Simon even with a reduced attack score. The blow soon struck as it slashed threw Simon his life point meter struck 0 signaling the end of the duel. 

“That was an amazing duel” An said as she picked up her card and began to shuffle them which had become somewhat of a habit, before placing them into her deck box “I didn't catch your name before, we started I kind of just leaped at your challenge and I don't recall you mentioning your name”


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 10, 2010)

Drake smiled as he walked through the forest happily won with his duel. He was pretty good though he still got slifer red. From what students around told him the dorms were near by. Slifer was not all that bad in fact it was one of the coolest monsters ever. As he reached the dorms which looked kinda crappy but he didn't mind. As he looked closer he saw a guy outside the dorm on the second floor of the outside stairs. He was now wearing the uniform for  slifer red which meant they were both on the same boat. He felt pretty good today so he diced to ask the kid if he would like to duel. He felt he was on a roll today.

"Hey you kid up there!" he yelled."Would you like to have a duel?!"


----------



## Kenju (Aug 10, 2010)

"Just where the heck did that come from?" Enma asked himself after hearing the random voice. "I must be losing it," he questioned his state of mind as he held his head. "Hey you kid up there!" a male voice yelled."Would you like to have a duel?!"

Hearing the words 'Would you like to have a duel' made Enma squint his eyes. As he looked down he noticed another male student wearing a red uniform. "What? Another guy? Well dueling might help me clear my head so alright," the blond walked down the wooden stairs that made creeks along the way. He pushed a button on his duel disk, switching his disk to duel mode. After shuffling his cards he slid them into the slot.

"Lets try to make this one exciting," he readied himself.


----------



## Cooli (Aug 10, 2010)

Candy said:


> After winning his recent duel kenshiro went off to look for his dorm room, which was labeled Ra-57 according to his paper. _Could they make this place any more confusing?_ thought kenshiro as he walked down the yellow hallway. He then finally found the room on the edge of the dorm area, it was secluded from the rest of the rooms, "What is this a punishment?" said kenshiro as he opened the door. The room was luxurious to the highest extent, kenshiro had never seen something this amazing, but he still kept his emotionless face on. Kenshiro walked through the room till he saw the beds and the person he had dueled was laying there! "You... I see we have the same dorm room." said kenshiro after a slight pause.



Correction, I've been persuaded to allow one of the other student to room with me, as there is a shortage of available rooms for students this year. Seeing as how my room is the biggest, and can accommodate more than one person, I've generously opened it up to one other person. Lucky for you, the administrators chose you. he sat up and stood out of his bed This is my bedroom. Your room is on the other side of the common area. This way we each have our own privacy he walked with Kenshiro out into the main living area and sat down on a small couch So Mr. Roommate, how does it feel to be undefeated?


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 10, 2010)

Drake smiled and readied his Duel Disk. He drew his 5 cards and smiled. "I think i got this." he said. "I play Rose, Warrior of Revenge in attack mode and i end my turn." 


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Queen of Thorns


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
*Monster  Card Zone 1*
Rose, Warrior of Revenge
1600/600​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
*Monster Card Zone 2*
​ *Spell Card Zone 3*
*Monster Card Zone   3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Swords of Reveling Light
Faries Gift
Harpies Feather Duster
Raging Flame Sprite
Wall of Thorns





*Spoiler*: _Removed  From   Play_ 



N/A


​
4, 34, 29, 10, 3, 23


----------



## Kenju (Aug 10, 2010)

"Here we go-" before he could finish Ojama Yellow appeared from his deck. "Gah! What the hell!" he shouted as he watched the yellow monster in front of his face. "Yo, Boss!" a creaky female voice came from Ojama Yellow. "Let's kick this guys ass!" she said as she floated near his face.

"Alright, I'm obviously going crazy so I'm just gonna ignore this thing," Enma drew from his deck. "First I activate the field spell, Ojama Country. Then I summon Ojama Yellow!"  as the world around them turns into a silly small country, Ojama Yellow also appears. "But that's not all, you see, if I have an Ojama on my field, all monsters attack and defense points are switched. So now that my Ojama's attack points is higher than your Warrior's...I attack it! Go Ojama Yellow and then I set one card facedown."




*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
Ojama Country​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ojama Trio


*Monster Card Zone 3*
Ojama Yellow
1000/0​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Ojama Trio
Ojama Yellow 
Ojama Country
Polymerization 
Ojamuscle
Ojamagic 



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A




Enma: 4000
Drake: 3600

(33)


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 10, 2010)

He frowned as his monster was destroyed."Not bad."he smiled as he said this. "I play Harpy's Feather Duster to destroy your trap and spell cards. Then i summon Raging Flame Sprite in attack mode. Then i play swords of revealing light. Now attack his life points directly. With that my monster gets 1000 attack points."


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Queen of Thorns


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*Swords of Revealing Light
*Monster Card Zone*​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
*Monster Card Zone 2*Raging Flame Sprite
1100/100​
[/RIGHT]
*Spell Card Zone 3*
*Monster Card Zone   3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Dandylion
Faries Gift
Harpies Feather Duster
Wall of Thorns





*Spoiler*: _Removed  From   Play_ 



N/A


​
Enma: 3900
Drake: 3600

12


----------



## Kenju (Aug 10, 2010)

His facedown card blows away from Drake's spell. Now I start my turn! he pulled a card from his deck. "I place a card into my spell and trap slot," he sets a card. "Since I don't have much to do, I end my turn,"




*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
Ojama Country​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rope of Life


*Monster Card Zone 3*
Ojama Yellow
1000/0​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Polymerization 
Ojamuscle
Ojamagic 



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A




Enma: 3800
Drake: 3600

(20)


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 10, 2010)

Drake thought for a while.I summon Lord Poison to the feild. Now Destroy his monster lord poison. Now attack his life points directly raging flame sprite. with that i end my turn.


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Queen of Thorns


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*Swords of Revealing Light
*Monster Card Zone*​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
*Monster Card Zone 2*Raging Flame Sprite
2100/100​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Dandylion
Faries Gift
Wall of Thorns





*Spoiler*: _Removed  From   Play_ 



N/A


​
Enma: 2300
Drake: 3600

16


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 10, 2010)

Kinzey looked around his room. It was nice and spacious, a bedroom, a bathroom, a walk-in closet and a small personal kitchen. A bunch of great amenities. Reminded him of home.

It was the next day, and Kinzey was restless. He'd lost and won three times yesterday, one of each having ended abruptly. He wanted to duel, even thouhh classes would start in a few hours. _I'll probably fail anyway. What's the point in looking for a loss? _Still, Kinzey had to see where he stood. Putting on his Obelisk Blue uniform (he liked the long-tailed coat), and left, seeking adventure...in the form of a children's card game.

A few minutes later, he found himself outside if the main clearing, his duel disk strapped to his arm, looking for a challenge.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 10, 2010)

Edmund yawned, putting on his blazer, and taking his duel disk with him. He stepped outside of the Ra Yellow dorm, and decided he would walk around for a bit. If he got lucky, maybe he would find a duel partner.

When he reached a clearing, he spotted a kid wearing Obelisk Blue colored jacket. Edmund raised an eyebrow, and debated on challenging him. He was probably out of his league, but it would be nice to see how he stacked up against one of the best.

He walked within earshot of the kid, slipping on his duel disk. "You wanna duel?"


----------



## Kenju (Aug 10, 2010)

"I really don't know why I'm wasting time anyways, I'll lose no matter what happens," as usual, Enma had no confidence in himself. "I activate Ojama Country's effect. By sending an Ojama Card to the grave, I can summon an Ojama Monster. So I summon Ojama Yellow  by sending  Ojamuscle to the grave, as he commands, Ojama Yellow returns in defense mode. "Anyways, I end my turn so lets just end this duel quick,"



*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
Ojama Country​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rope of Life


*Monster Card Zone 3*
(Defense Mode)Ojama Yellow
1000/*0*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Ojama Trio
Ojamuscle




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Polymerization 
Ojamagic 



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A




Enma: 2700
Drake: 3600

(11)


----------



## This Is Sparta (Aug 11, 2010)

Gig said:


> An smiled “It was a fun duel your lock down tactics would have worked if it was not for Raiza” An pointed out “Well anyway lets end this duel Light and Darkness Dragon finish him” As it had been   ordered to do light and Darkness Dragon swung its large black claw towards Simon dealing the finishing blow, the duel was over Simon had nothing left even if he had a defensive monster in hand Light and Darkness Dragon would negate it and would still finish off Simon even with a reduced attack score. The blow soon struck as it slashed threw Simon his life point meter struck 0 signaling the end of the duel.
> 
> “That was an amazing duel” An said as she picked up her card and began to shuffle them which had become somewhat of a habit, before placing them into her deck box “I didn't catch your name before, we started I kind of just leaped at your challenge and I don't recall you mentioning your name”


"You dueled well, An," said Simon, sighing a little. "My name is Simon. I'm going to be the best here, so when we duel again I'll be the winner. I'm sorry if I seem blunt, but I'm here to win. Friends are nice, but if they slow me down, I can't remain with them. With that, I'll be on my way." He turned a little on his heel, then walked past An, searching for a new student to duel.

Since An had admitted he would have had the duel in the bag had it not been for one lucky card, Simon felt good about his dueling capabilities. He noticed the person was wearing a blue uniform, so he looked up at the direction signs on the wall directly in front of the main entrance doors. The Obelisk Blue dorms weren't that far away, and that's where he had to go to find more strong opponents. He headed down the corridor, starting out at a brisk walk then quickly picking up to a sprint. Minutes passed and soon he'd arrived at a large dueling stadium. There were only two people in the stadium when he arrived. There was a taller man with brown hair and then a short kid with blueish hair.

"Hello there," Simon announced, proceeding into the stadium and getting close to the platform in the middle of it. "My name is Simon and I'm looking for someone strong to duel. Would you guys be of assistance?"


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 11, 2010)

"Sure" Kinzey said to the new arrival. "I'll duel Ya". He armed his duel disk, nodding at the fellow. "You can go first".

(16/28/32/2/40/8)


----------



## This Is Sparta (Aug 11, 2010)

"Why thank you," Simon said, activating his Duel Disk and readying his hand. He flexed his arms a little before getting down to business. "I think I'll begin this duel by setting one monster face-down, and then placing a magic card down. That'll do for now."


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Divine Wrath



*Monster  Card Zone 1
*
*Spoiler*: __ 



UFO Turtle


​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
*Monster Card Zone 2*
​ *Spell Card Zone 3*
*Monster Card Zone   3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Nightmare's Steelcage
Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV4
Volcanic Rocket
Chthonian Emperor Dragon





*Spoiler*: _Removed  From   Play_ 



N/A


​ 
 Kinzey Warholic = 4000
Simon Gruber = 4000

(You draw 40, 39, 38, 37, 36, 35.)


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician
Explosive Magician


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Broken Blocker


*Monster Card Zone*
Attack
Maiden of Macabre
(*1700*/0)​
*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Magician's Circle


*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Magician's Circle


*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*
​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Crusader of Endymion
Royal Magical Library





*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



"I summon Maiden of Macabre in face up attack position. Then I set three cards and end my turn".

Kinzey:
Simon:


----------



## This Is Sparta (Aug 11, 2010)

_Why didn't he attack my monster? His has a decent amount of attack power. It certainly would have destroyed mine... Maybe he knows something I don't. Or maybe he's just afraid. Either way, I need to destroy his monsters before he can sacrifice them for stronger ones. That's something I couldn't do in my last duel, but I won't fail with it this time._ Simon drew a card and added it to his hand. He stared over at Kinzey across the platform, while still being able to see the cards in his hand. "Decent monster, but not enough I'm afraid. I summon Volcanic Rocket and attack your Maiden of Macabre!"

The pteranodon-looking monster darted straight into the maiden, rocketing right through the woman and epicly destroying her. It returned to Simon's side of the field and rested, waiting for its next order.


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Divine Wrath



*Monster  Card Zone 1
*
*Spoiler*: __ 



UFO Turtle


​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
*Monster Card Zone 2
*Volcanic Rocket [1900/1400] ​ *Spell Card Zone 3*
*Monster Card Zone   3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Nightmare's Steelcage
Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV4
Chthonian Emperor Dragon
Messenger of Peace





*Spoiler*: _Removed  From   Play_ 



N/A


​ 
 Kinzey Warholic = 3800
Simon Gruber = 4000

(You draw 60 next.)


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 11, 2010)

Drake frowned. No confidence? This guys just lost hope like the other guy."Don't get yourself down like that man. You'll never win with low confidence even if you can. I summon Faries Gift in attack mode. Now i attack ojama yellow with it which destroys both of them thanks to your cards effect. Now i attack your life points with raging flame sprite. I put a card face down and end my turn." 


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Queen of Thorns


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Wall of Thorns



*Monster Card Zone*​
*Spell Card Zone 2*Swords of Revealing light.
*Monster Card Zone 2*Raging Flame Sprite
3100/100​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
*Monster Card Zone 3*Fairy's Gift​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Rose, warrior of revenge. lord poison, 




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Dandylion





*Spoiler*: _Removed  From   Play_ 



N/A


​
Enma: 300
Drake: 3600

22 (btw you already said 11 that was faries gift and i had her a few turns ago.)


----------



## Kenju (Aug 11, 2010)

"You just don't get it do ya? Confidence or not, I always lose the duel. I just accepted this duel to check if my head was right. That was all," Enma said before drawing his card. "Ya see, winning is not exactly my thing," he placed the card in his hand and did nothing. "So I'll end my turn," he waited for his usual defeat.



*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
Ojama Country​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rope of Life


*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Ojama Trio
Ojamuscle
Ojama Yellow




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Polymerization 
Ojamagic 
Greed Quaser
Greed Quaser



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A




Enma: 300
Drake: 3600

(1)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 11, 2010)

"Thats sad. A guy should have confidence in himself or he is a wimp. Winning is for everyone.  I'll teach you that if i have to. I've seen people who are losers gain confidence and win. Now then Raging Flame spritte attacks you directly which means this duel is over." he sighed. He was once like him before and it was sad to see someoelse like he was.


Enma: 0000
Drake: 3600


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician
Explosive Magician




*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Broken Blocker


*Monster Card Zone*
Attack
Magician's Valkyria
(1600/1800)​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
Attack
Magician's Valkyria
(1600/1800)​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Broken Blocker


*Monster Card Zone 4*​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Royal Magical Library




Kinzey sighed at his draw. "I set a card. Then I summon Crusader of Endymion, who I'll use to attack your Volcanic Rocket. Both are destroyed. Then I'll activate Magician's Circle. We can each summon a spellcaster with 2000 or less attack from our decks. I choose Magician's Valkyria, who I'll attack your facedown with. Then I'll activate ANOTHER Magician's Circle and summon another Magician's Valkyria".​


----------



## This Is Sparta (Aug 11, 2010)

_Destroying my monster to do all of that? What a nice move. Too bad it won't __save him from what I have in store._ "Is that all you've got? Impressive but you'll need more than that!"


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Divine Wrath



*Monster  Card Zone 1
*Solar Flare Dragon [1500/1000]​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
*Monster Card Zone 2
*​ *Spell Card Zone 3*
*Monster Card Zone   3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Volcanic Rocket
UFO Turtle




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Nightmare's Steelcage
Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV4
Chthonian Emperor Dragon
Messenger of Peace





*Spoiler*: _Removed  From   Play_ 



N/A


​ 
 Kinzey Warholic = 3800
Simon Gruber = 4000


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician
Explosive Magician




*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Broken Blocker


*Monster Card Zone*
Attack
Magician's Valkyria
(1600/1800)​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
Attack
Magician's Valkyria
(1600/1800)​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Broken Blocker


*Monster Card Zone 4*​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Royal Magical Library




"Then I'll attack your Solar Flare Dragon with my second Magician's Valkyria (-100). Then I'll end my turn".

Kinzey: 3800
Simon: 3900


----------



## This Is Sparta (Aug 11, 2010)

"I summon Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV4 in attack position, then activate Nightmare's Steelcage. Now neither of us can attack for 2 turns. I'll end by setting one magic card." Simon slid a card into his Duel Disk and gestured for Kinzey to make his move._ If things go right, I'll be back in this duel in no time. He may have field presence for now, but I'll hopefully regain it by my next turn._


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Divine Wrath



*Monster  Card Zone 1
*Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV4 [1600/1000]​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Nightmare's Steelcage [2]
*Monster Card Zone 2
*​ *Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Royal Decree



*Monster Card Zone   3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Volcanic Rocket
UFO Turtle
Solar Flare Dragon




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Chthonian Emperor Dragon
Messenger of Peace





*Spoiler*: _Removed  From   Play_ 



N/A


​ 
 Kinzey Warholic = 3800
Simon Gruber = 3900

(You draw 59 next. Also, "Royal Decree" will activate at the beginning of your turn."


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician
Explosive Magician




*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Broken Blocker


*Monster Card Zone*
Attack
Magician's Valkyria
(1600/1800)​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
Attack
Magician's Valkyria
(1600/1800)​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*
Defence

*Spoiler*: __ 



Royal Magical Library
(0/2000)



*Spell Card Zone 4*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Broken Blocker


*Monster Card Zone 4*​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Raigeki




"I'll set a monster and end my turn".

Kinzey: 3800
Simon: 3900


----------



## This Is Sparta (Aug 11, 2010)

Simon thought for a moment about his move. _I already have one piece of the puzzle on the field. If I can get the other piece, I know I can win this. I just need to draw the right card... Come on..._ "I end my turn." _Damn, definitely not the card I wanted, but it could be useful later. I just have to wait a little._


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Divine Wrath



*Monster  Card Zone 1
*Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV4 [1600/1000]​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Nightmare's Steelcage [1]
*Monster Card Zone 2
*​ *Spell Card Zone 3*
Royal Decree
*Monster Card Zone   3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Volcanic Rocket
UFO Turtle
Solar Flare Dragon




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Chthonian Emperor Dragon
Messenger of Peace
Volcanic Slicer





*Spoiler*: _Removed  From   Play_ 



N/A


​ 
 Kinzey Warholic = 3800
Simon Gruber = 3900

(You draw 58 next.)


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician
Explosive Magician




*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Broken Blocker


*Monster Card Zone*
Attack
Magician's Valkyria
(1600/1800)​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
Attack
Magician's Valkyria
(1600/1800)​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*
Defence

*Spoiler*: __ 



Royal Magical Library
(0/2000)



*Spell Card Zone 4*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Broken Blocker


*Monster Card Zone 4*​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Raigeki
Raregold Armor




"I end my turn".

Kinzey: 3800
Simon: 3900

((37))


----------



## This Is Sparta (Aug 11, 2010)

Simon was getting a tad frustrated. He couldn't draw the card he needed if his life depended on it. But he still had to keep going. Hopefully next turn he'd get what he needed. "Nightmare's Steelcage is gone now, but don't think that you can attack now. Oh no. I have something much better than that and here it is!" He slid a card into his Duel Disk and watched as a decrepid old man materialized on the field, holding out his hand. "As long as he's on the field, no monsters with 1500 or more attack points can attack. I only have to pay 100 of my Life Points to keep him here. A small price I'd say. It's your move again."


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Divine Wrath



*Monster  Card Zone 1
*Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV4 [1600/1000]​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Messenger of Peace
*Monster Card Zone 2
*​ *Spell Card Zone 3*
Royal Decree
*Monster Card Zone   3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Volcanic Rocket
UFO Turtle
Solar Flare Dragon
Nightmare's Steelcage




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Chthonian Emperor Dragon
Volcanic Slicer
Dark Bribe





*Spoiler*: _Removed  From   Play_ 



N/A


​ 
 Kinzey Warholic = 3800
Simon Gruber = 3900

(You draw 57 next.)


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician
Explosive Magician




*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Broken Blocker


*Monster Card Zone*
Attack
Magician's Valkyria
(1600/1800)​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
Attack
Magician's Valkyria
(1600/1800)​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*
Defence

*Spoiler*: __ 



Royal Magical Library
(0/2000)



*Spell Card Zone 4*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Broken Blocker


*Monster Card Zone 4*​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Raigeki
Raregold Armor
Mist Body




"I end my turn".

Kinzey: 3800
Simon: 3800 (that's what it should've been)

((38))


----------



## This Is Sparta (Aug 12, 2010)

Still nothing. He kept drawing things he couldn't use. It was getting on his nerves and it began to show as he clenched his free fist and muttered, "I'll pay 100 Life Points for Messenger of Peace and end my turn..."


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Divine Wrath



*Monster  Card Zone 1
*Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV4 [1600/1000]​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Messenger of Peace
*Monster Card Zone 2
*​ *Spell Card Zone 3*
Royal Decree
*Monster Card Zone   3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Volcanic Rocket
UFO Turtle
Solar Flare Dragon
Nightmare's Steelcage




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Chthonian Emperor Dragon
Volcanic Slicer
Dark Bribe
Backfire





*Spoiler*: _Removed  From   Play_ 



N/A


​ 
 Kinzey Warholic = 3800
Simon Gruber = 3800

(You draw 50 next. "Messenger of Peace" requires 100LP each of my Standby Phases, not when I activate it.)


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 12, 2010)

kinzey said:


> *Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## This Is Sparta (Aug 12, 2010)

Nothing yet again! If this kept up, he'd surely be the loser of the duel in no time flat. "I'll pay 100 Life Points for Messenger of Peace and end my turn once again. Can you get past my defense spell or has it stopped you dead in your tracks?"


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Divine Wrath



*Monster  Card Zone 1
*Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV4 [1600/1000]​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Messenger of Peace
*Monster Card Zone 2
*​ *Spell Card Zone 3*
Royal Decree
*Monster Card Zone   3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Volcanic Rocket
UFO Turtle
Solar Flare Dragon
Nightmare's Steelcage




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Chthonian Emperor Dragon
Volcanic Slicer
Dark Bribe
Backfire
Ultimate Baseball Kid





*Spoiler*: _Removed  From   Play_ 



N/A


​ 
 Kinzey Warholic = 3800
Simon Gruber = 3700

(You draw 10 next, and "Solar Flare Dragon" was 10 for me.)


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Tempest Magician
Arcanite Magician
Explosive Magician


*Field Card Zone*
Secret Village of the Spellcasters​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Broken Blocker


*Monster Card Zone*
Attack
Magician's Valkyria
(1600/1800)​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
Attack
Magician's Valkyria
(1600/1800)​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*
Defence

*Spoiler*: __ 



Royal Magical Library
(0/2000)



*Spell Card Zone 4*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Broken Blocker


*Monster Card Zone 4*​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Raigeki
Raregold Armor
Mist Body
Magical Dimension




"I play the field spell card "Secret Village of the Spellcasters". As long as I have a spellcaster on the field, you can't activate any new spell cards. Now I'll end my turn".

Kinzey: 3800
Simon: 3700

((34))


----------



## This Is Sparta (Aug 12, 2010)

_Finally, my cards gave me a break. I can definitely use you to turn the tide._ Simon quipped, "First I'll pay 100 Life Points to keep Messenger of Peace on the field, and then I sacrifice my Horus LV4 to summon Horus LV6!" A majestic silver-peachish colored dragon emerged onto the field in place of its lower former self. A light orangeish aura surrounded it. "Since Horus LV6 is unaffected by any spell cards, I can attack one of your monsters, and that's exactly what I'm going to do!" He grinned as his newly summoned dragon spread its wings and shot a burst of flames, hitting Kinzey's face-down monster and destroying it. "Now, due to his effect, I can send Horus to the graveyard to summon Horus LV8 to the field in its place. Your move."


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Divine Wrath



*Monster  Card Zone 1
*Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV8 [3000/1800]​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Messenger of Peace
*Monster Card Zone 2
*​ *Spell Card Zone 3*
Royal Decree
*Monster Card Zone   3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Volcanic Rocket
UFO Turtle
Solar Flare Dragon
Nightmare's Steelcage
Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV4
Horus the Black Flame Dragon LV6




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Chthonian Emperor Dragon
Volcanic Slicer
Dark Bribe
Backfire
Ultimate Baseball Kid





*Spoiler*: _Removed  From   Play_ 



N/A


​ 
 Kinzey Warholic = 3800
Simon Gruber = 3600

(You draw 28 next. And I assumed your monster would be destroyed since it wasn't face-up, therefore it wasn't known to be a Spellcaster yet so I could attack it.)


----------



## Olivia (Aug 12, 2010)

PervySageSensei said:


> Yawning he muttered, "Holy monkey shoes I'm hungry." He stood up and turned off his t.v then walked out the room. He was looking in the rooms to see if anyone was there already and saw Mitsu layin out on her bad then peered over and saw her duel disk. "Dang wasup gangzta? Already got a gold duel disk." he laughed some and did a sup nod over in Mitsu's direction. "Hey I'm Jamie, nice to see ya." He turned away from the door and yawned again. "Hey you wanna help me find some food or sometin around here?....unless we gotta wait till a certain time.." a dreary look came across his face. "Ohhhh so hungry. Stupid boat ride."



Mitsu was lying down, minding her own buisness when she heard someone talk from the door. As she looked at the door she noticed it was a boy, she didn't react much until she heard him ask about food. Her eyebrow twitched a little as she said "Before asking for something to eat you should get acquainted with the person. Although to tell you the truth I don't honestly know, my best guess would have to be to wait to find something to eat." She reopened her eyes as she saw him. She continued to say "Why are you even here? I mean, why just barge in on peoples rooms? What if they weren't expecting guests and they, how should I say this... well it might just put them in a awkward position. However, if you were doing it for that purpose then that would mean..." She slowly got off of the bed as she walked to the back of her room grabbing a plate and throwing it at the door, she said "Unless you want to die I suggest you leave me alone." She then grabbed a knife from the table.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 12, 2010)

Jamie dodged the plate that was thrown at him and gave Mitsu a funny look as he heard what she said. "Oh wow. Calm down before you hurt yourself. I just wanted to say hi to some people and I was just trying to be friendly. I didn't mean to put ya' ina awkward situation. Plus I just stuck my head in an open door so I didn't barge in much. Just invaded your airspace, ha. Well goodbye." Jamie shook his head as he slowly backed out of the room and walked down the hallway. Walking into his room he just shut the door behind him and jumped back on the rolly chair and did a few pushes sliding around the room. "Whooosh."


----------



## Olivia (Aug 13, 2010)

She sighed saying as he left "Ehh, I might have over-reacted. Well, I guess I should apologize, I mean, it seems his actions were sincere." She opened the door to see him enter a door about half-way down the hallway, once it closed she walked to the door. She knocked on it and said "Sorry if I am intruding, just want to apologize about earlier, it was not right of me to judge you like that and again, I want to apologize to you for what I did. Although after that I must say that you have no right to trust me or to open this door." She laughed a little to herself. She then continued to say "Sorry if I made a bad first impression on you, but I hope that you won't be scared of me or anything like that." She then sat down, holding her legs in her arms while keeping her head down.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 13, 2010)

"Bleh its cool. Don't worry about it. Oh and ya you can open the door and talk. I know your not gonna hurt me or nothin." Jamie did that little walk thing you do in rolly chairs over to the door and opened it to find Mitsu on the ground hugging her knees. "Uhh you don't need to feel that bad about it. Just don't attack people outta no where when their tryin' to be at least a little welcoming. Heh." He smirked a little cause he said that last part of attacking him jokingly. Jamie reached out to help her up.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 13, 2010)

She looked up and saw him holding out his hand. She smiled a little and grabbed it as she got up. She looked at him as she said "Again, sorry for that. Also to answer your question from earlier, if you are still looking then why don't we go and see if we can find any food?" She noticed that she hadn't eaten all day and she was starting to get pretty hungry herself. She remembered something and said "Wait, I will be right back!" She rushed to her room and grabbed her deck and duel disk, she put her deck in her pocket and attached her duel disk to her back, although her hair was covering it. She rushed back to Jamie and said "So do you want to go?"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 13, 2010)

Jamie helped Mitsu up and smiled a little then agreed on looking for something to eat by nodding and standing up. "Wait, I will be right back!" He then saw her rush off and come right back. He laughed a little as Mitsu said,"So do you want to go?" as he grabbed his duel disk and got a piece of string and tied it to his pants belt loops as he started out for the door. "Ya lets head out and I'm just gonna bring this just in case if I feel in the mood to duel on the way." He did a little gesture down the hall making it seem like he was asking her if she wanted to lead the way. "Oh and sorry I didn't quite get you name."


----------



## Olivia (Aug 13, 2010)

After he asked what her name was she looked away from him and put her arms behind her back, she said "Sorry, my name is Mitsu Sakae. Sorry, that should have been one of the first things I should have told you." She continued to walk towards the doors to get outside, and once she did she said "To tell you the truth I have no idea where to honestly even check. I mean, this is our, or at the very least my first day here and I don't know my way around much, sorry about the inconvenience. Although do you have any clues to where we could go?"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 13, 2010)

"Oh well I like your name Mitsu. Sounds cute." Jamie laughed a little as he followed her down the hallway and toward the doors. He put his fingers together on the back of his head and lift his arms up. "Err..I would think it was some where inside. Most likely because of the silverware that was already stocked inside of your room and most likely mine as well. So it would seem more probable to look around inside first...Thats just what I think, heh. Or the come by on a trolly and hand stuff out which....I would really dislike." he started making his way down into another hallway and into a big room.




OOC: (Ps. Yo Konan you find the eating place cause I don't feel like describing on how I found it  2 lazy)


----------



## Olivia (Aug 13, 2010)

As they walked into the big room they noticed that there was food on a few trays. She couldn't get a good look at it before she looked at him and said "Hey, what if we are supposed to go wait and eat, won't we get in trouble for doing this then?" She took another look around as she saw all the tables with cloth over them, the trays of food, and the walls and ceiling covered in yellow paint.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 13, 2010)

"Err...how bout we get something really little to eat like a bun or something to stave off our hunger up until we all get to eat. That sound ok? Plus I doubt they'd miss a few buns." Jamie walked over to some trays and picked two buns up and bit into one..."Ohhhhh ho ho ho soooo tasty." He waved at Mitsu to come on over and take a few.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 13, 2010)

She saw him wave to her and she said "Minus well..." She casually walked over to him as she took a bite of the bread. As she tasted it she was surprised by how good it tasted, she smiled a little bit and said "This was a good idea coming here." She laughed a little to herself, she thought _'I still wonder what would happen if we were to get cought, wouldn't we get into some trouble or something?...'_


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 13, 2010)

Jamie laughed a little bit with her and grabbed two more and started hurring off. "Lets go before we get caught or something." Jamie looked around abit as he motioned toward Mitsu to come on. He took another bite out of the bread as he turned the corner and into the hallway they were in just a little while ago.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 13, 2010)

She followed him into the hallway and she hid the bread she had, although she ate it slowly also. When they were away from the food room she said "That was sort of fun you know." She smiled and walked forward a little bit. Soon she would finish her piece of bread and asked "Oh by the way, why did you come to duel academy? I mean, what is your reasoning for even joining this place?"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 13, 2010)

Jamie laughed a little when she said it was a little fun. "Ya I guess taking some buns was a little fun."  Mitsu asked Jamie, "Oh by the way, why did you come to duel academy? I mean, what is your reasoning for even joining this place?" then he swallowed the bread in his mouth and answered. "Err just to become a good duelists and its pretty fun. I would like to become a pro one day if that's possible. And I was pretty much undefeated around where I lived so I thought coming here was a good idea. I came a little late though cause my parents wanted me to choose my options carefully for my life but this seems really great to me." he smiled abit as they kept walking. "So whats your reason for coming here?"


----------

